# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Pysäkit ja niiden nimet

## killerpop

Tampereen pysäkithän on jo nimetty vuosia sitten, mutta niissäkin olisi vielä muokattavaa, jos vaan viitseliäisyyttä löytyisi.

Tiettävästi nimeämisessä on käytetty pitkälti periaatetta, että yritysten nimiä ei käytetä, yrityksillä kun on muutenkin tapana vaihtaa nimeään useammin kuin katuosoitteilla.

Hyvänä työkaluna pysäkkinimien tutkimiseen voi käyttää vaikka Tampereen Joukkoliikenteen sivuilla olevia Paras Ajat-palvelua ja linjakohtaisia pysäkkilistoja.

Ihanteellinen asetelma olisi, jos molemmin puolin tietä olisi samalla nimellä pysäkit. 

Teiskontien suunta:
- Pysäkit 509 ja 511 Itsenäisyydenkatu 3 ovat samassa katoksessa mutta eri numerolla. Katoksessa olevassa pysäkkiaikataulussa ei kuitenkaan ole kuin toisen numeroisen pysäkin aikataulut (ellei tilanne ole jo korjaantunut).
- Pysäkki Itsenäisyydenkatu 10 on talonumeron 8 kohdalla ja kaukoliikenteen pysäkki joka on talon 10 kohdalla on nimetty Itsenäisyydenkatu 6-8.
- Kalevan kirkon vastinpysäkki on vain "Teiskontie 13". Luulisi tämän Kalevan kirkon olevan merkittävä nähtävyys myös itäpuolelta tuleville.
- Kissanmaan koulun puolestaan Ammattikorkeakoulu. AMK:lle menijöille voisi olla parempi, että toisellakin puolella olisi Ammattikorkeakoulun pysäkki, kun suunta on Keskustasta koululle.
- Pysäkkipari Irjalankatu ja Teiskontie 61. Molemmat voisivat olla Irjalankatuna.
- Alasjärven pikavuoropysäkki on nimetty Pienkodeiksi. Pienkodit kuitenkin sijaitsee tästä varsin kaukana Luhtaankadun varressa.

Vaan kaikkein epäonnistunein pysäkkinimiavaruus on käytössä Mäentakusenkadun varrella.
Lopputuloksena on 3 kpl Mäentakusenkatu nimisiä pysäkkejä, joiden laitimmaiset sijaitsevat yli kilometrin etäisyydellä toisistaan. Linjoilla 18, 29 ja 45 ajetaan siis kaupungin suuntaan kahden Mäentakusenkatu pysäkin kautta (katso liitteenä kuva)
- Ensimmäinen pysäkkipari Koilliskeskuksen kohdilla pysäkeistä Mäentakusenkatu ja Koilliskeskus
- Seuraava pysäkkipari Seurakuntatalon kohdilla pysäkeistä Seurakuntatalo ja Mäentakusenkatu. Molemmat voisivat olla Seurakuntatalo -nimellä.
- Neljäs pysäkkipari on sitten tämä Aitoniitynkatu ja Mäentakusenkatu.

----------


## killerpop

Härmälän suunnassa puolestaan vaihdettiin viime vuonna entisen Valmetin kohdalla olleen pysäkin nimi Lentokonetehtaantie muotoon Nuolialantie 62. Kuitenkin autojen PARAS-laitteissa pysäkki on näkynyt vanhalla nimellään. Tässä itseasiassa ei ole enää Lentokonetehtaantietä lainkaan, kun katuyhteys Kalmarin alueelle tulee olemaan Valmetinkatu ja toisella puolella on Perkiönkatu. Itseasiassa tätä Nuolialantie 62:ta ei ole edes jaksettu päivittyy PARAS Ajat-palveluun saatikka pysäkkilistaan.

Härmälän bussien reitin varrelle sijoittuu myös Verotalo -nimiset pysäkit. Tämä muutos toteutettiin aikanaan niin että Viinikanlahti -pysäkeistä etelään oleva nimettiin Verotaloksi. Toiseen suuntaan Verotaloksi nimettiin Valimokaduksi ristetty pysäkki.

Rukkamäentien varrella on jokainen pysäkki nimetty epäloogisesti Rukkamäentieksi. Edes hiljaisen ajan liikenteen Y26:n tuominen tälle tielle ei tehnyt muutosta pysäkkien nimiin. Ja pysäkkejä on 4 Multisillan suuntaan, 3 kpl keskustaan.

Keskustan länsipuolella on puolestaan ennen Ahjolaa pysäkkipari jonka muodostaa 1506 Pulteri ja 1507 Pispalan valtatie 21. Tässä Pulteriksi nimetty on kuitenkin vastakkaisella puolella ravintola Pulteria ja tämä Pispalan vt 21 on Pulterin puoleinen.

----------


## killerpop

Ja sitten Kalevantien-Kangasalantien alue, jossa kaikki nimet ovat ristiriidassa kaukoliikenteen pikavuorojen käyttämien pysäkkinimien kanssa.

Pikavuoropysäkit ovat Tampere-Talo (Yliopisto), Kalevankangas (Tarkonpuisto), Vuohenoja (Vuohensilta), Messukylä (Kivikirkko), Kaukajärvi (Hankkio), Vehmainen (toiseen suuntaan Aukionkatu). Tässä tietenkin helpointa on yhtenäistää pikavuorotkin käyttämään samoja nimiä, mitä pysäkkikilvissä lukee.

- pysäkkipari 4005 Kalevantie ja 4006 Kalevantie voisi parhaassa muodossaan olla nimetty Teerentieksi. Bussilla kulkeva kyllä tietää että ollaan Kalevantiellä, mutta jos on aikeissa päästä Teerentielle, niin missä kohtaa nappia pitäisi painaa?
- Linjan 8 myötä Vehmaisten toinen pikavuoropysäkki muutettiin nimelle Aukionkatu. Ihan hyvin tämä olisi voinut jäädä Vehmaiseksi, kuten se ennenkin on ollut. Ajantasauspysäkit linjalla 8 sitten niillä nimillä, millä ne ovat ennenkin olleet.

----------


## deepthroat

No kangasalan puolella vuorostaan on kangasalantien eripuolilla olevat pysäkit nimetty eri nimillä, jotka suurimmalta osin ovat lisäksi täysin käsittämättömiä, joita tällainen ikänsä Kangasalla asunut ei ole koskaan kuullut. Kiva kysellä uus-kangasalalaiselta, joka maksaa esim. Lempoisiin, että missäs se oikein on, kun ei tiedä kuin Lempäälän puolelta moisen paikan.  Pikkolan koulun kohdalla on harjun puolella Jäähalli, toisella puolella Pikkola, aivan ilman mitään logiikkaa..

----------


## Eppu

Samoin on olemassa ainakin yksi sellainen pysäkkipari, josta tavallinen kansa käyttää eri nimitystä kuin mikä pysäkin virallinen nimi on. Kysehän on tietysti Myllypuronkadun pysäkeistä 1621 ja 1622, jotka tunnetaan paremmin Pallopojan pysäkkinä kohdalla olevan grillikioskin mukaan.

Samoin ihmetystä herättää Lamminpäässä sijaitseva pysäkkipari 1658 / 1659, josta käytetään virallisessa yhteydessä nimitystä Ravirata. Samainen pysäkkipari toimii myös Lamminpään aikataulupisteenä linjoille 18 ja 80-86, joten miksei ko. pysäkinkin nimi voisi olla Lamminpää? Kaiken lisäksi kun tuo ravirata sijaitsee puolen kilometrin päässä mainitulta pysäkkiparilta ja sen edessä kun on vielä omat pysäkkinsä (- joille toisaalta ei ole sallittua kaupungin sisäisillä lipuilla matkustella).

----------


## ultrix

> - Pysäkkipari Irjalankatu ja Teiskontie 61. Molemmat voisivat olla Irjalankatuna.


Minusta Irjalankatu-nimisiä pysäkkejä on jo liikaa: Sammon valtatien ja Irjalankadun risteyksessä (Jankan LIDL) linjoilla 17 ja 25, linjan 27 pysäkit Irjalanaukiolla ja Irjalankadun varrella sekä mainitsemasi pysäkki Teiskontien varrella.

Jos Sammon valtatien pysäkki olisi jatkossakin "Irjalankatu", Irjalanaukion pysäkki "Irjalanaukio", Irjalankadun varren pysäkki vaikkapa "Irjalan makasiini" ja Teiskontien varren pysäkki "Alasjärvi" tai "Alasjärvenranta", olisi tilanne paljon selkeämpi.

Minusta kadunnimi + numero-pysäkit pitäisi muuttaa vallan poikkikadun tai paikallisen "maamerkin" nimisiksi, ellei pakottavista syistä muuta johdu. Esimerkiksi Takahuhdintiellä pysäkkipari Takahuhdintie 65/86 voisi hyvin olla "Kokko" tilan mukaan, jolla pysäkki sijaitsee tai "Kokonrinne" Kokon tilalle kuuluneen rinteen ja rakenteilla olevan kadun nimen mukaisesti, joka on aivan pysäkin vieressä.

----------


## killerpop

> Jos Sammon valtatien pysäkki olisi jatkossakin "Irjalankatu", Irjalanaukion pysäkki "Irjalanaukio", Irjalankadun varren pysäkki vaikkapa "Irjalan makasiini" ja Teiskontien varren pysäkki "Alasjärvi" tai "Alasjärvenranta", olisi tilanne paljon selkeämpi.


Ei mieluusti Alasjärveä, koska kaukoliikenteessä se taas tarkoittaa Pienkotien pysäkkiä. Alasjärvenranta olisi kyllä paras vaihtoehto.




> Minusta kadunnimi + numero-pysäkit pitäisi muuttaa vallan poikkikadun tai paikallisen "maamerkin" nimisiksi, ellei pakottavista syistä muuta johdu. Esimerkiksi Takahuhdintiellä pysäkkipari Takahuhdintie 65/86 voisi hyvin olla "Kokko" tilan mukaan, jolla pysäkki sijaitsee tai "Kokonrinne" Kokon tilalle kuuluneen rinteen ja rakenteilla olevan kadun nimen mukaisesti, joka on aivan pysäkin vieressä.


Olet asian ytimessä. Toisaalta pitkillä kaduilla, jollaisia edustaa esim Pispalan valtatie ja Takahuhdintie (numerointi menee jopa yli sadan) on tietty matkustajainformaation kannalta hyvä hahmottaa edes hieman, millä kohtaa katua ollaan. Talojen seinissä olevat numerot kun eivät välttämättä edes erotu kadulle, varsinkaan syyspimeässä.

Hatanpään valtatielläkin numeroita on siroiteltu mielivaltaisesti, esim entisen Hankkijan kohdalla on pysäkkipari Hatanpään vt 31/42 ja Nokian kohdalla Hatanpään vt 25 (voisi olla vaikka Hatanpäänkatu). Hatanpäänkadun varrella kylläkin Nokiaa lähin on nimetty jopa yllättäen Nokia Oyj:ksi.

Kangasalantieltä tulee vielä mieleen entisen Spar-Market Valtaväylän kohdalta pysäkki Kangasalantie 120, joka oli myös ko kaupan katuosoite. Toisella puolella keskustan suuntaan pysäkki oli kuitenkin saanut nimekseen Valtaväylä.

Rajan kun ylittää Kangasalan puolelle, tuleekin deepthroatin mainitsema sekamelska, joka on vailla vertaansa. Esimerkkinä vaikkapa Suorama, jolle ei samannimistä pysäkkiä löydy kadun toiselta puolelta. Kohdalla on kuitenkin Työväentalo. Kertalippua ostettaessa Suorama on silti varsin yleinen nimi, työväentaloa en muista kuulleeni kenenkään sanoneen.

----------


## bassman

Veli Killerille;

Sinun pitäisi yhteistyössä kuntien ja liikennöitsijöiden kanssa tehdä kaikissa seutukunnissa tuo uudistusurakka ja yhdellä kerralla. Yksittäin muutoksia ei takuuvarmasti tehdä.

Myös rahastusjärjestelmä on toteutettu seutualueella pysäkkinimillä.

Myös rahoitus tuohon kaikkeen pitäisi keksiä.

----------


## ultrix

Mainitaanko tähän vielä Kansalaiskioskilla esitetty kysymys ja vastaus:




> Eikö Hervannan valtaväylällä Kauppakeskus Duon puolella olevan linjan 13 pysäkin nimen voisi muuttaa? Esimerkiksi "Duo" tai "Kauppakeskus" on sopivampi kuin nykyinen Poliisikoulu.





> Kyseessä on pysäkin nimi, joka on annettu pysäkille jo paljon aikaisemmin kuin "Duo" on rakennettu. *Nykyään pysäkeille pyritään antamaan katuosoitteen mukaisia nimiä. Nyt nimeä ei olla vaihtamassa, tulevaisuudessa nimi tulee katuosoitteen mukaisena.*


Lähde: http://palvelut.tampere.fi/osallistu....phtml?id=1693

----------


## ultrix

Tämä ketju päättyi aikanaan tuohon Kansalaiskioski-löydökseeni. Mutta eihän se ole viimeinen sana. Oma mielipiteeni prioriteetista, miten pysäkit tulisi nimetä:

Tärkeän pysäkin läheisen julkisen kohteen mukaan (kuten Rautatieasema, Laukontori, TTY)Pysäkin läheisen merkittävän yksityisen tai puolijulkisen kohteen mukaan, mielellään kohteen sponsoroimana (Prismakeskus, Leivon Leipomo, Duo)Mikäli sponsorointia ei saada, niin yksiselitteisesti, reittikadun tai poikkikadun mukaan (Sarvijaakonkatu, Keihäskatu, Pietilänkatu)
Lisäksi pysäkkiparin nimi pitäisi olla sama molempiin kulkusuuntiin. Ei niinkuin nyt seiskalla, jossa Lentokentänkadulla toiseen suuntaan mennään poikkikatujen (esim. _Talvitie_) tai merkittävien kohteiden (esim. _Härmälän kirkko_) mukaan ja toiseen suuntaan sapluunalla "Lentokentänkatu xx".Nimeämistapaa "Reittikatu xx", kuten "Takahuhdinkatu 76" tulisi välttää viimeiseen asti. 

Tampere lienee maailman ainoa kaupunki, jossa tämä käytäntö on käytössä. Vai tietääkö joku jonkun muun paikan, jossa käytäntö elää?


Mitä itse olette mieltä? Nyt esimerkiksi Turvesuonkadulle tuleva pysäkkipari on vielä nimetön, mutta pitäisikö sen olla: 

_Prisma Lielahti_ riippumatta, sponsoroiko POK nimeä, jolloin se olisi yksiselitteinen, mutta yhtä firmaa suosiva,_Turvesuonkatu_, jolloin nimi olisi neutraali, joskin monitulkintainen vai_Turvesuonkatu 1/2_, jolloin nimi olisi periaatteessa yksiselitteinen, mutta matkustajan kannalta käytännössä hankala: kuka muistaa, mistä päästä numerointi alkaa, ja mikä niistä kaikista Turvesuonkatu-pysäkeistä oli se, jolla pitikään jäädä? Lisäksi esitysteknillinen hankaluus mahdollisen semanttisen linjakartan kanssa.vai jotain ihan muuta, mitä?

----------


## hylje

Miten olisi epätyypilliset, mutta merkittömät pysäkinnimet yksityisiin liiketiloihin viitatessa? Esimerkiksi Lielahden Prisma olisikin vaikka Lielahden Kauppakeskus. Lielahdessa voi olla jo toinen kauppakeskus jolloin varmaan pitäisi lisätä maantieteellinen lisänimi.

Pitkät nimet ovat aito suomalainen erityisolosuhde, johon pitäisi varautua ilmankin tälläisiä mielivaltaiselta kuulostavia keksittyjä nimiä.

----------


## ultrix

> Miten olisi epätyypilliset, mutta merkittömät pysäkinnimet yksityisiin liiketiloihin viitatessa? Esimerkiksi Lielahden Prisma olisikin vaikka Lielahden Kauppakeskus. Lielahdessa voi olla jo toinen kauppakeskus jolloin varmaan pitäisi lisätä maantieteellinen lisänimi.


Ei toimi, tai vähintäänkin harhaanjohtavaa ja korostetun suosivaa, koska Lielahden kauppakeskittymä on sen verran laajalle levinnyt. Kauppakeskus-tyyppisiä ostareita on Lielahdessa Prismakeskuksen  ohella ainakin Citymarket-kokonaisuus, Kodinkeskus, Kruunukeskus ja vielä lähitulevaisuudessa luoteeseen radan varteen nouseva Cirius. Suurin osa noista on ihan muiden pysäkkien varrella kuin Prisma.

Vaihtoehtona voisi nimetä pysäkit Lielahdessa oheisen merkittävän marketin mukaan, eli Prisma Lielahti, Citymarket Lielahti, Kodinkeskus Lielahti jne.




> Pitkät nimet ovat aito suomalainen erityisolosuhde, johon pitäisi varautua ilmankin tälläisiä mielivaltaiselta kuulostavia keksittyjä nimiä.


Pariisissa on ainakin ajateltu laatikon ulkopuolelle ja keksitty raflaaviakin nimiä metroasemille. Tuossa tosin on _Place de la Bataille de Stalingrad_ lähellä, jolloin metroaseman nimi on vain lyhennetty hieman erikoisella tavalla. Mutta sehän voisi toimia, miksi sitä -katu tai -tie-päätettä tarvii olla pysäkin nimessä?

Lielahdessakin voisi olla "Enqvist" ja "Turvesuo" ilman -katu-päätettä, pääte on tarpeen lähinnä niissä nimissä, jotka johtavat paikkaan, joihin kadunnimi viittaa (Teivaalantie, Lielahdenkatu). Eli siis: Turvesuo voisi olla sen vanhaa turvesuota lähimmän pysäkin nimi (nykyään Turvesuonkatu xx) ja Turvesuonkatu voisi olla sitten siellä Prisman kohdalla, ellei Prismaa voida hyväksyä nimeksi.

----------


## Rester

Itseäni on ihmettänyt joissakin tapauksissa logiikka, jossa pysäkki saa nimensä sijaintikatunsa mukaan, ilman numeroa. Otetaan esimerkiksi Piettasenkatu:  pysäkit ovat Pikkupiiankatu (4574/4579), Piettasenkatu (4576/4577) ja Piettasenristi (4588/4575). Sinällään ymmärrän nuo Pikkupiiankadun ja Piettasenristin pysäkkien nimet, risteäviä katuja kun ovat, mutta miksi tuo Piettasenkatu-niminen pysäkki on pitänyt sitten laittaa keskelle katua ilman numeroa, ei ole koskaan itselleni auennut.

Linjalle 6 sattuu myös 2 Ammattikoulu-pysäkkiparia, toinen Hepolamminkadulla ja toinen Koivistontiellä. Sinällään ovat niin eri puolella linjaa, että hyvin epätodennäköisesti aiheuttavat sekaannuksia, mutta esimerkiksi pysäkkiparin 3580/3581 nimeäminen Hepolamminkatu 8/9 poistaisi tämänkin päällekkäisyyden.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pariisissa on ainakin ajateltu laatikon ulkopuolelle ja keksitty raflaaviakin nimiä metroasemille. Tuossa tosin on _Place de la Bataille de Stalingrad_ lähellä, jolloin metroaseman nimi on vain lyhennetty hieman erikoisella tavalla. Mutta sehän voisi toimia, miksi sitä -katu tai -tie-päätettä tarvii olla pysäkin nimessä?
> 
> Lielahdessakin voisi olla "Enqvist" ja "Turvesuo" ilman -katu-päätettä, pääte on tarpeen lähinnä niissä nimissä, jotka johtavat paikkaan, joihin kadunnimi viittaa (Teivaalantie, Lielahdenkatu). Eli siis: Turvesuo voisi olla sen vanhaa turvesuota lähimmän pysäkin nimi (nykyään Turvesuonkatu xx) ja Turvesuonkatu voisi olla sitten siellä Prisman kohdalla, ellei Prismaa voida hyväksyä nimeksi.


Pariisissa on aika hyvät nimet metroasemilla. Useimmiten nimi liittyy johonkin paikalliseen kadun tai aukion nimeen (joista monet on nimetty henkilöiden tai tapahtumien mukaan). Joskus metroasemallekin on annettu erikseen henkilönimi tai vastaava, joskus lisänimenä.

Eli juuri näin. Miksi toistaa "katua" tai "tietä" uudestaan ja uudestaan. Jätetään se pois, ja differoidaan saman kadun varrella olevat pysäkit nimeämällä niitä paikallisten tunnettujen kohteiden mukaan. Peruste voi tulla joko kadun nimestä ("Turvesuo"), alueen nimestä kansan suussa ("Punakylä", "Pyykkimetsä"), tunnetusta liikeyrityksestä ("Pulteri", "Prismakeskus", historiallisesti myös "Ylä-Voima"), kaupunginosasta ("Kyttälä") tai maantieteellisestä kohteesta ("Tahmelan lähde"). Tai vastaavaa. Pointti on että pitäisi olla mahdollisimman lyhyt, ytimekäs, helppo, muistettettava, erottuva ja ennen kaikkea sama kumpaankin suuntaan.

Kun nämä nimet saataisiin ensin uudistettua, olisi helpompi tehdä kunnolliset matkustajainfojärjestelmät ja uudistaa linjakartat siten että niissä on pysäkkinimet mukana. Ja kenties linjasto selkeämmin esitettynä.

----------


## Hatka

> Eli juuri näin. Miksi toistaa "katua" tai "tietä" uudestaan ja uudestaan. Jätetään se pois, ja differoidaan saman kadun varrella olevat pysäkit nimeämällä niitä paikallisten tunnettujen kohteiden mukaan. Peruste voi tulla joko kadun nimestä ("Turvesuo"), alueen nimestä kansan suussa ("Punakylä", "Pyykkimetsä"), tunnetusta liikeyrityksestä ("Pulteri", "Prismakeskus", historiallisesti myös "Ylä-Voima"), kaupunginosasta ("Kyttälä") tai maantieteellisestä kohteesta ("Tahmelan lähde"). Tai vastaavaa. Pointti on että pitäisi olla mahdollisimman lyhyt, ytimekäs, helppo, muistettettava, erottuva ja ennen kaikkea sama kumpaankin suuntaan.


Ihan hyvä, jos vielä jätettäisiin "keskus" pois Prismasta. Tilalle voisi - ja ehkä täytyisikin - lisätä alue esim. Lielahti, Kaleva jne. Kieliopiullisest oikeinkirjoitettuna sen pitää olla Pyykkimettä. :Wink:

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

Eräitä firmojen ja laitosten nimiä ei saisi käyttää ollenkaan:
Lukuisien ammattikorkeakoulujen lukemattomia toimipisteitä on pitkin Tamperetta ja Pirkanmaata, ja muuallakin Suomessa.  TaYS:in lähellä oleva tunnetaan edelleen nimellä Teku.

Nokia-konsernin toimipisteitä vilisee, ja eräs naapurikaupunki on ottanut nimen firman mukaan, vai kuinka se oli.

Minulta on monesti kysytty: "Meneeks tää Siwan pysäkille?"  Melkein aina olen saanut vastata, että linja menee suunnilleen yhtä monen Siwan ohitse kuin kaikki muutkin linjat.

Jos firma vaihtaa nimeä, tai loppuu, ei pysäkin nimeä tarvitse vaihtaa.  "Oskarinhovi" olisi paljon parempi kuin "Itsenäisyydenkatu nn".  Voisi se tietysti olla myös "Salhojankatu".  Molemmilla puolilla Itsenäisyydenkatua.

"Hämeen Kuljetus" voisi olla "Mittaritehdas".  Toisella puolella Sarankulmankatua on nyt "Metso".  Metso-konsernilla (ent. Valmet) on toimipisteitä ympäriinsä, ja suurin osa tamperelaisista tarkoittaa Metson pysäkillä Pääkirjastoa 

"Rukkamäentie", ilman numeroa, on kahden pysäkkiparin nimenä.  "Peltsun koulu" ja "Pähkinämäki" toimisi paremmin.  Pähkinämäki on lähin kartalta löytyvä maastokohde.  Pähkinämäenkatu tosin päättyy Lempääläntiehen, eikä liity Rukkamäentiehen.

"Ravirata" on nimenä pysäkillä, jolle paremmin sopisi nimeksi "Ylägrilli".  Grilli on tainnut olla saman nimisenä paikalla jo ennen raviradan rakentamista, enkä usko että nimi aivan pian vaihtuu.  Puolentoista kilometrin päässä, naapurikaupungin puolella, raviradan pääportilla on muistaakseni "Teivo, Mikkola"-niminen pysäkki, jonne on Tampereen keskustasta aivan eri taksa kuin "Ravirata"-nimiselle pysäkille.

"Rantatie" on Höytämössä ja Paasikiventiellä.

Duplikatit ja epäjohdonmukaisuudet pitäisi poistaa.  Samoin ylipitkät pysäkinnimet.  Ylipitkät pysäkinnimet johtuvat pitkälti Tampereen kadunnimikäytännöstä, jossa tarkoituksellisesti vältetään alle 15 kirjaimen mittaisia nimiä.  Ihme, kun Kivikirkonkatua ei vielä ole muutettu Munapuolenahteen puistokaduksi.

Maaseudulla olevat nimettömät pysäkit pitäisi nimetä lähimmän suurehkon maastokohdan nimen mukaan.  Radanvarsitiellä VR:n nimistön mukaan, eikä niinkuin ennen Pasilassa ruotsiksi.  Tienviitassa luki "Pasila - Böle", aseman nimi oli "Pasila - Fredriksberg"

Firmoille voisi myydä pysäkin nimiä.  Siitä olisi hyötyä sekä matkustajille että firmoille.

Pysäkkipäreisiin pitäisi jotenkin merkitä, viekö linja keskustaan vai maalle päin, erityisesti tieosuuksilla, joilla vastakkaisiin suuntiin menevät bussit vievät Keskustorille.

----------


## ultrix

> Eräitä firmojen ja laitosten nimiä ei saisi käyttää ollenkaan:
> Lukuisien ammattikorkeakoulujen lukemattomia toimipisteitä on pitkin Tamperetta ja Pirkanmaata, ja muuallakin Suomessa.  TaYS:in lähellä oleva tunnetaan edelleen nimellä Teku.


Joo ja yliopistollakin on toimintaa ainakin TAYS:n alueella tulevan joukkoliikennekadun eli _Arvo Ylpön kadun_ varrella, ja onhan TTY:lläkin pysäkki myös Festian kohdalla (Hermiankatu jotain)!

Kyllä minusta TAMK:n eli Tekun pysäkki saisi olla ihan TAMK. Tekuhan oli alunperin nykyisen Mäntypuisto-nimisen pysäkin (oik. Maarianpuisto) kohdalla Pyynikintiellä, missä nykyäänkin on TAMK:n sekä Pirko:n koulutustoimintaa. Finlaysonin toimipisteen (TTVO) lähellä on Finlaysonin pysäkki ja muutkin toimipisteet ovat niin mitättömiä, ettei TAMK:n toiminnalla ole mitään huomioarvoa pysäkin nimeä valittaessa.

Muut toimipisteet nimitettäköön jonkun muun määritteen mukaan, Pyynikintien toimipisteen kohdan pysäkkien nimet olisi fiksuinta muuttaa Maarianpuistoksi, sen nimikylttikin sieltä puistosta löytyy.




> Jos firma vaihtaa nimeä, tai loppuu, ei pysäkin nimeä tarvitse vaihtaa.  "Oskarinhovi" olisi paljon parempi kuin "Itsenäisyydenkatu nn".  Voisi se tietysti olla myös "Salhojankatu".  Molemmilla puolilla Itsenäisyydenkatua.


Oskarinhovi vaatii jo aika paljon paikallistuntemusta tai vähintään kokemusta yöelämästä. Eli: _Sammon aukio_, se on kuitenkin käytännössä kohdalla. Itsenäisyydenkadun toinen pysäkkipari onkin nykyisellään vaikeampi: toiseen suuntaan _Tullinaukio_ ja toiseen suuntaan _Tora-/Sopulinna_, välissä _Attila_-nimen säilyttänyt kiinteistö, joka on ollut kenkätehtautensa jälkeen yliopiston käytössä ja nykyään valtion virastotalo. Mikäli idän suunnan pysäkki siirretään Tullinaukiolle, voidaan valita Tullinaukion ja Attilan väliltä, _vad hon ska heta_.




> "Hämeen Kuljetus" voisi olla "Mittaritehdas".  Toisella puolella Sarankulmankatua on nyt "Metso".  Metso-konsernilla (ent. Valmet) on toimipisteitä ympäriinsä, ja suurin osa tamperelaisista tarkoittaa Metson pysäkillä Pääkirjastoa


Siinähän on Mittaripolku-niminen poikkikatu, eikä mikään estä plain and simply "Sarankulmankatu"-nimeä. Seuraava Sarankulmankadun varren pysäkkiparihan voidaan nimetä toisin: Ilmailukadun jälkeinen pysäkki on ilmiselvä "Sarankulma", enteillen mahdollista moottoritiebussien vaihtopysäkkiä ja samannimistä rautatieseisaketta samoille hoodeille.




> "Rukkamäentie", ilman numeroa, on kahden pysäkkiparin nimenä.  "Peltsun koulu" ja "Pähkinämäki" toimisi paremmin.  Pähkinämäki on lähin kartalta löytyvä maastokohde.  Pähkinämäenkatu tosin päättyy Lempääläntiehen, eikä liity Rukkamäentiehen.


Sepä se. Pelkkä Rukkamäentiekin saattaisi tuon "Pähkinämäen" kohdalla olla hyvä, jos muut pysäkit ovat eri nimisiä. Järjestelmässä Peltolammin koulun pysäkki on jo nyt Peltolammin koulu. Mutta "Rukkamäentie 15", mitä ihmettä?




> "Ravirata" on nimenä pysäkillä, jolle paremmin sopisi nimeksi "Ylägrilli".


Ylägrilli on kaikkien lamminkyläläisten tuntema paikka, mutta ihan vain Lamminpääkin olisi hyvä nimi: onhan pysäkki samalla _yhteistariffiliikenteen aikataulupiste_ ainakin vielä nelisen vuotta.




> Duplikatit ja epäjohdonmukaisuudet pitäisi poistaa.  Samoin ylipitkät pysäkinnimet.  Ylipitkät pysäkinnimet johtuvat pitkälti Tampereen kadunnimikäytännöstä, jossa tarkoituksellisesti vältetään alle 15 kirjaimen mittaisia nimiä.  Ihme, kun Kivikirkonkatua ei vielä ole muutettu Munapuolenahteen puistokaduksi.


Ehdottomasti. Esimerkiksi pysäkkipari Lentokonetehtaantie  Nuolialantie 62 pitäisi olla joko "Valmetinkatu" tai "Härmälänoja". "Härmälänsaari" on kuitenkin hyvä jättää varastoon, mikäli alueelle halutaan viedä oma joukkoliikennelinja joskus.




> Maaseudulla olevat nimettömät pysäkit pitäisi nimetä lähimmän suurehkon maastokohdan nimen mukaan.  Radanvarsitiellä VR:n nimistön mukaan, eikä niinkuin ennen Pasilassa ruotsiksi.  Tienviitassa luki "Pasila - Böle", aseman nimi oli "Pasila - Fredriksberg"


Pasila on aika jännä keissi, Böle ja Fredriksberghän ovat kaksi eri paikkaa.




> Firmoille voisi myydä pysäkin nimiä.  Siitä olisi hyötyä sekä matkustajille että firmoille.


Totta, ajatus pitäisi vain ensin myydä joukkoliikenneviranomaiselle itselleen.  :Wink: 




> Pysäkkipäreisiin pitäisi jotenkin merkitä, viekö linja keskustaan vai maalle päin, erityisesti tieosuuksilla, joilla vastakkaisiin suuntiin menevät bussit vievät Keskustorille.


Ei välttämättä mikään huono ajatus, mutta joillain pysäkeillä bussi voi kulkea molempien suuntien kautta keskustaan, esimerkiksi mahdollisesti Länsitorilla joskus tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

TAMK ei todellakaan ole hyvä pysäkin nimi.  Lainaus TAMK:in kotisivuilta:
"TAMK järjestää koulutusta Tampereen lisäksi Ikaalisissa, Mänttä-Vilppulassa ja Virroilla. Yhdeksästä toimipisteestä kuusi sijaitsee Tampereella"

----------


## ultrix

> TAMK ei todellakaan ole hyvä pysäkin nimi.  Lainaus TAMK:in kotisivuilta:
> "TAMK järjestää koulutusta Tampereen lisäksi Ikaalisissa, Mänttä-Vilppulassa ja Virroilla. Yhdeksästä toimipisteestä kuusi sijaitsee Tampereella"


Näin varmasti on, mutta yhtä lailla Tampereen yliopisto järjestää opetusta pääkampuksen ohella ainakin TAYS-kampuksella, Seinäjoella, Porissa ja Hämeenlinnassa. Aiemmin myös Kalevan Domuksella, Attilassa, Pyynikintiellä ja muuallakin keskustassa, silti Yliopisto-niminen pysäkki on ollut nimenomaan Yliopisto, koska UTA:n päärakennus on siinä vastapäätä.

Sama homma on TAMK:n kanssa, Kuntokadun toimipiste mielletään TAMK:n päämajaksi.

Nokia Oy on pysäkin nimenä sikäli epäonnistunut, että firma on Oyj ja kyseessä on vain yksi aika randomi (=ei HQ) yhtiön toimipiste Tampereella. Sarvis olisi osuvampi  :Wink:

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

TAMK ei ole onnistunut pysäkin nimi, koska nimestä vallitsee erimielisyys.

----------


## ultrix

> TAMK ei ole onnistunut pysäkin nimi, koska nimestä vallitsee erimielisyys.


Niin no, erimielisyyshän vallitsee lähinnä sinun ja minun välillä. Asiasta olisi mukava kuulla galluptuloksia haastatellen pysäkin käyttäjiä. Vaihtoehdoiksi voisi tarjota mm. seuraavat:
*TAMK*TekuAmmattikorkeakouluKissanmaan kouluTeiskontie xx (katuosoite)Kekkosentien silta
Muitakin saa ehdottaa. Haluaisin kuulla jonkun onnistuneen nimen, joka on yksiselitteinen, lyhyt ja helppo muistaa.

Näistä ehdotuksistani ainoastaan TAMK ja Teku ovat pituudeltaan toteuttamiskelpoisia ajatellen semanttista linjakarttaa. Teku on vähemmän tunnettu nimi nykyopiskelijain parissa kuin TAMK, ja sillä voidaan yhtä lailla viitata niin Kuntokadun uuteen Tekuun kuin Pyynikintien vanhaan Tekuun (jossa TAMK:lla on jälleen opetustoimintaa), kuin TAMK-nimelläkin voidaan puhua monesta toimipisteestä.

Teku-nimen problematiikkaa lisää se, että kampuksella etenkin vastaisuudessa opetetaan merkittävässä määrin myös muita kuin teknillisiä oppiaineita.

----------


## Multsun poika

Minusta pyäskkinimissä on tärkeintä vakiintunut "kansankäytäntö". Esimerkiksi "teku" on hyvä pysäkin nimi, ei sillä ole mielestäni juurikaan merkitystä opetetaanko oppilaitoksessa tulevaisuudessa jotakin muutakin.

Samoin "Nokia Oy" on hyvä, jos siis useimmat tietää missä ko pysäkki on. "Nokia oyj" on mielestäni tarpeetonta juristeriaa, pysäkin käyttäjälle tuskin on oleellista, onko firma listattu Helsingin pörssiin vai ei.

----------


## Rester

TAMK on mielestäni noista kaikista selkein vaihtoehto. Se, kuten ultrix jo sanoikin, on kuitenkin vakiintunut tarkoittamaan juurikin tuota Teiskontien/Kuntokadun toimipistettä, ja se on tuolla paikalla kuitenkin aika selkeä maamerkki. Noita "kadunnimi xx" -pysäkkejä pitäisi kyllä välttää viimeiseen asti, jos vain kuvaavampi nimi on tarjolla. Voisihan se tietysti olla myös Teiskontien silta tai Siirtolapuutarha -niminenkin...  :Wink: 

Myös tämän pysäkin vastaparina olevan "Kissanmaan koulu" -nimisen pysäkin voisi muuttaa tuolle TAMK-nimelle; kuitenkin suurin osa tuolla pysäkillä poisjäävistä suuntaa matkansa kohti ammattikorkeakoulua.

Samannimisiä pysäkkiparejakin olisi syytä välttää viimeiseen asti. Esimerkiksi Tamperetta tuntematon opiskelija, jolla olisi asiaa esimerkiksi Hepolamminkadulla sijaitsevalle ammattikoululle, saa aikataulupalvelun pysäkkihaulla eteensä 10 (!) kappaletta Ammattikoulu-nimisiä pysäkkejä, joista pitäisi jotenkin pystyä päättelemään, mikä noista pysäkeistä on se, jolle pitäisi lähteä suunnistamaan. Karttalinkkikään ei välttämättä auta täyttä Manse-ummikkoa hahmottamaan pysäkin sijoittumista maastossa.

----------


## Admiral Observer

Asiakkaiden eli käyttäjien eli kansannimienkin suhteen on välillä niin ja näin. Nokialla Tyttölän nimeä nykyään kantava pysäkki oli jonnekin 1990-luvun puolivälille asti Pelkosen kulma, vaikka Pelkosen huonekaluliike olikin muuttanut siitä jo 1980-luvun alussa (tai aiemmin) pois. Sen jälkeen se oli Pusatecien käyttöön asti Nansonkulma (koska tiloissa oli toiminut Nanson tehtaanmyymälä). Nyt Tyttölä on syystä tai toisesta saanut "suosiota" käyttäjienkin keskuudessa ja pysäkki tottelee ainakin suurimmaksi osaksi heidänkin puheenparressaan tuota nimeä. Vastaavia esimerkkejä on enemmänkin, joten joskus kansankielinenkin nimi saattaa laahata vuosia perässä todellista nimistöä. Ja sekin riippuu tietysti asiakasryhmistä, joilta sitä kysyy...

----------


## killerpop

> Ja sekin riippuu tietysti asiakasryhmistä, joilta sitä kysyy...


Juu, kuinkahan monta Tuotannon ja Voiman pysäkkiä Pirkanmaallakin olisi. Ehkä parempi ettei yhtään, vaikka historiasta kertoisivatkin.

----------


## ultrix

> Juu, kuinkahan monta Tuotannon ja Voiman pysäkkiä Pirkanmaallakin olisi. Ehkä parempi ettei yhtään, vaikka historiasta kertoisivatkin.


Ehkä ainoa oikeasti elämään jäänyt noista on _Ylä-Voima_, eli Ahjolan pysäkki. Jälkimmäinen, virallistettu nimi on ehdottomasti yksiselitteisempi ja Ylä-Voima on vain hauska knoppitieto; virallisena nimenähän se roikkuisi tukevasti ilmassa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 4:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 4:27 ----------




> Minusta pyäskkinimissä on tärkeintä vakiintunut "kansankäytäntö". Esimerkiksi "teku" on hyvä pysäkin nimi, ei sillä ole mielestäni juurikaan merkitystä opetetaanko oppilaitoksessa tulevaisuudessa jotakin muutakin.


Kansankäytäntöjäkin on monenlaisia. TAMK:n kohdalla oleellista on saada opinahjon nykyisten opiskelijoiden käyttämä nimi, ei niiden 60-luvulla valmistuneiden tai muiden vanhojen patujen, jotka eivät oikeasti sitä pysäkkiä (enää) käytä.

Tietysti on hyvä elvyttää vanhoja nimiä ja ylläpitää hyviä nimiä, mutta oikeasti Teku saattaa olla jopa harhaanjohtava: pikagooglaukseni perusteella joissain kaupungeissa Tekulla (alun perin Teknillinen opisto) tarkoitetaan teknillistä korkeakoulua, ei yleistä ammattikorkeakoulua. Eli siis Tekuksi ei-paljasjalkaiset saattavat hyvinkin hahmottaa TTY:n, ellei heille kerro mitä sillä täällä tarkoitetaan. Tämä menee siis siihen _Ylä-Voima_kategoriaan, _ibboletheihin_, joilla voidaan erotella _airot_ tamperelaiset junantuomista.




> Samoin "Nokia Oy" on hyvä, jos siis useimmat tietää missä ko pysäkki on. "Nokia oyj" on mielestäni tarpeetonta juristeriaa, pysäkin käyttäjälle tuskin on oleellista, onko firma listattu Helsingin pörssiin vai ei.


Tässä kohtaa tulee ihan oikeasti sellainen ongelma, kun että niitä Nokian sivutoimipisteitä on Tampere väärällänsä. Käsittääkseni itse asiassa Hermiassa oleva Nokian toimipiste (vieressä pysäkki Hermiankatu jotain) on Hatanpään puljua suurempi, ja sitten on vielä NSN:kin erikseen. Sarviksen alueita sen sijaan on vain yksi, ja se nimi elää vaikka itse tehdas on jo 20 vuotta sitten lopetettu (Kanta-Sarvis, Sarviksen sosiaaliasema jne). Nokia Oy taas jää roikkumaan ilmaan, jos firma luopuu tiloistaan, sen verran vakiintunut konttuuri se punatiilikulma ei ole.

----------


## Rester

Tuli ohikulkiessa huomattua, että ns. Poliisikoulun pysäkkipari kauppakeskuksen kohdalla on nimetty uudelleen. Kauppakeskuksen puoleinen (Hermiaan päin mentäessä) on nimeltään Kylmäsuonkatu, ja poliisikoulun kohdalla, kaupunkiin päin oleva kantaa nimeä Hervannan valtaväylä 83.

----------


## ultrix

> Tuli ohikulkiessa huomattua, että ns. Poliisikoulun pysäkkipari kauppakeskuksen kohdalla on nimetty uudelleen. Kauppakeskuksen puoleinen (Hermiaan päin mentäessä) on nimeltään Kylmäsuonkatu, ja poliisikoulun kohdalla, kaupunkiin päin oleva kantaa nimeä Hervannan valtaväylä 83.


Näin on, enkä kyllä voi hirvittävän käytännölliseksi uusia nimiä kehua. Pysäkki olkoon joko Duo tai POLAMK; mikä tahansa muu on kömpelö, hankala tai vaikeaselkoinen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Näin on, enkä kyllä voi hirvittävän käytännölliseksi uusia nimiä kehua. Pysäkki olkoon joko Duo tai POLAMK; mikä tahansa muu on kömpelö, hankala tai vaikeaselkoinen.


Selkeä, lyhyt, yksiselitteinen nimi -- sama kumpaankin suuntaan -- olisi ehdoton perusvaatimus. Ei kai metroasemiakaan nimettäisi niin, että Helsingissä Rautatientori itään päin olisi nimeltään vaikka Kaivokatu ja länteen päin Asema-aukio?

Turhauttavaa nähdä tämän idiotismin jatkuvan. Tulee mieleen, että jos esitetyn kaltaisia nimiä ei kerta kaikkiaan ole mahdollista antaa pysäkeille niin miksei sitten anneta edes nelinumeroisia koodeja tyyliin xxyy, missä xx = linjan numero ja yy = pysäkin numero. Siis linjan 13 viides pysäkki olisi 1305 jne. Ja ilman muuta siis sama koodi kumpaankin suuntaan mennessä.

Tämä olisi sama käytäntö kuin monessa Kaakkois-Aasian metrossa näyttää olevan, eli jos on vaikka linja D niin sitten asemat on nimien lisäksi koodattu tyyliin D01, D02, D03 jne. Jos asemalta D03 on vaihtoyhteys vaikka linjalle A niin sillä olisi toinenkin tunnus, esim. A13. Näin pysäkin koodi kertoisi edes hieman missä päin pysäkki sijaitsee. Nykyiset nelinumerokoodithan eivät kerro ainakaan allekirjoittaneelle yhtään mitään.

----------


## ultrix

Numerokoodeista pari käytännön ongelmaa:
Linjanumerot muuttuvat alati, yhtäkkiä pysäkillä 1305 kulkeekin linja 4. Vaihdetaanko pysäkin numero koko järjestelmässä? Valtava työ.Useimpia pysäkkejä käyttää useampi linja. TAYS: 06161819202829394573909500A? :P

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

Koiratori Pohjolankadulla on hyvä.  Tuon pysäkinnimen muistaa ensi kerran nähtyään.

Nimi tulee kuulemma siitä, että seudun irtokoirat olivat valinneet siitä hyvän kokoontumispaikan.

----------


## ultrix

> Koiratori Pohjolankadulla on hyvä. Tuon pysäkinnimen muistaa ensi kerran nähtyään.
> 
> Nimi tulee kuulemma siitä, että seudun irtokoirat olivat valinneet siitä hyvän kokoontumispaikan.


Pitää muuten paikkansa. Piikahaka menee samaan kategoriaan ikivanhana paikannimenä, samoin baarin mukaan nimetty Pulteri  joka tosin on vain länteen päin, eli toisella puolen tietä ja 50 metrin päässä; Pulterin edustalla oleva pysäkki on Pispalan valtatie jotain. Tai Tipotie tai Kotkansiipi, ken voi olla unohtamatta?


Ihan vakavissaan  miltäs kuulostaisivat seuraavanlaiset pysäkkinimet, paikallistaisitteko kartalta:
ÄestäjäHeinämiesMaamiesKauppamiesPallopoikaÄijänahdeRuusaJättikatajaValleriPyykkimettäPulteriaitaIlomäkiPunakyläKansankylpyläSarvisCampingKojolaAjokkiTohkaElementtiLavastajaKuiskaajaIsäntäEmäntäLauluKyläkeinuAtomikyläTyöpajaTupsulaKröötiKiinanmuuriLemminkäinenLeivoKokkoMesopotamiaSamoilijaMetsästäjäKelkkaAhkio

----------


## Hatka

> Ihan vakavissaan – miltäs kuulostaisivat seuraavanlaiset pysäkkinimet, paikallistaisitteko kartalta:
> ÄestäjäHeinämiesMaamiesKauppamiesPallopoikaÄijänahdeRuusaJättikatajaValleriPyykkimettäPulteriaitaIlomäkiPunakyläKansankylpyläSarvisCampingKojolaAjokkiTohkaElementtiLavastajaKuiskaajaIsäntäEmäntäLauluKyläkeinuAtomikyläTyöpajaTupsulaKröötiKiinanmuuriLemminkäinenLeivoKokkoMesopotamiaSamoilijaMetsästäjäKelkkaAhkio


Onhan siinä monta kelvollista - jopa erittäin hyviäkin.  Mielestäni kuitenkin Samoilija, Metsästäjä, Ahkio ja muutama muu kaipaa  katu-  tai tielisän loppuun. Itselleni esim. Tohka oli täysin outo, vaikka lähes päivittäin ajankin siitä ohi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Onhan siinä monta kelvollista - jopa erittäin hyviäkin.  Mielestäni kuitenkin Samoilija, Metsästäjä, Ahkio ja muutama muu kaipaa  katu-  tai tielisän loppuun. Itselleni esim. Tohka oli täysin outo, vaikka lähes päivittäin ajankin siitä ohi.


Minusta nuo kuulostivat oikein hyviltä. Ei tarvita katua tai tietä välttämättä. Jos ensi alkuun joku nimi on outo, niin entä sitten, kohtahan sen oppii. Tärkeintä on että nimet ovat helppoja, lyhyitä, ytimekkäitä, muistettavia ja uniikkeja.

----------


## mra

Hei!

Täällä käydään vilkasta ja asiallista keskustelua Tampereen joukkoliikenteen pysäkkien nimistä. Olin aikanaan luomassa pysäkkien numerointia ja nimeämistä Tampereelle ja valotankin hieman nykyisten pysäkkinimien historiallista taustaa. 

Tarve pysäkkien nimeämiseen syntyi 80-luvun loppupuolella käyttöön otetun joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluohjelmiston Optibusin myötä. Optibus tarvitsi kullekin pysäkille yksilöllisen nelinumeroisen tunnuksen, nimen ja myös kolmikirjaimisen nimilyhenteen (short name). Minä TKL:n suunnittelupäällikkönä ja aikataulusuunnittelija Jouko Hakala käytännössä kahden miehen työryhmänä numeroimme pysäkit ja nimesimme ne.

Numerointi saattaa nyt näyttää sekavalta ja aikojen saatossa se on hieman seonnutkin. Alunperin siinä kuitenkin oli ainakin jonkinlainen logiikka. Nolla-alkuiset olivat keskustan pysäkkejä (00xx kosken länsipuoli ja 05xx kosken itäpuoli). Eri suunnille oli sitten varattu omat tuhatlukunsa. Parittomat numerot olivat keskustaan päin ja parilliset keskustasta poispäin. Ja pysäkkipareilla oli kummallakin tolpalla oma numeronsa. Optibus sitten kyllä osasi tarvittaessa tunnistaa pysäkit pysäkkipariksi. 

Nimien antaminen olikin sitten vaikeampaa. Ensiksi nimesimme ns. selvät tapaukset (Keskustori, Koskipuisto, paikannimet...), sitten käytimme perinteisiä nimiä (täälläkin mainittu Koiratori, Tipala...), sitten olivat vuorossa isojen väylien poikkikadut ja viimeksi katuosoitteet. Yhtenä ohjenuorana oli selvän mainostamisen välttäminen. Syntyi kieltämättä hieman epätasainen ja vähän sekavakin nimistö, joka kyllä palveli silloista tarvetta. 

Sekä nimet että numerot sitten periytyneet myöhempiin tietojärjestelmiin ja tulleet näkyviin myös pysäkkikilvissä. Muutokset liikennekentässä ovat osaltaan sotkeneet järjestelmää, jota alunperinkään ei ole luotu reaaliaikaista infojärjestelmää silmällä pitäen; sellaisestahan vasta alettiin uneksia tuohon aikaan.

Tämän olen kirjoittanut kotona muistinvaraisesti, joten pieniä epätarkkuuksia saattaa olla...

Hyvää Joulua kaikille!

mra

----------


## janihyvarinen

Kiitokset Matti Rainiolle pysäkkinimien historian selventämisestä. Aikoinaan luotu järjestelmä näyttää muodostuneen yllättävänkin pysyväksi. Kun tausta on, että nimeämiskäytäntö on luotu lähinnä tietojärjestelmäkäyttöön ilman sen kummempaa markkinoinnillista näkökulmaa, niin uudistamiselle lienee tilausta? Tosin aika iso projekti se on, voi vain kuvitella millainen työ tämän kanssa on aikoinaan tehty. Toivottavasti uusi seudullinen joukkoliikennelautakunta paneutuu tähän piakkoin aloittamisensa jälkeen.

Vastaan toivotuksiin ja toivotan kaikille oikein rauhallista joulua!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ultrix

> Onhan siinä monta kelvollista - jopa erittäin hyviäkin.  Mielestäni kuitenkin Samoilija, Metsästäjä, Ahkio ja muutama muu kaipaa  katu-  tai tielisän loppuun. Itselleni esim. Tohka oli täysin outo, vaikka lähes päivittäin ajankin siitä ohi.


Voin perustella jokaisen noista nimistä.

*Tohka*, eli Kuokkamaantie 6/17 tulee viereisen Tohkantien lisäksi lähistöllä aiemmin sijainneesta Tohkan torpasta. Tuolle kohdalle on oikeasti tosi vaikea keksiä mitään parempaakaan nimeä, koska selkeä kiintopiste puuttuu, eikä Kuokkamaantie-nimisiä pysäkkejä viitsisi olla kovin montaa.

Katu- tai tie-pääte pysäkin nimessä on monesti redundantti, joten jätin sen tarkoituksella pois, Pariisin metro-tyyliin. Joku Tesoman valtatie, Teivaalantie tai muut johonkin tiettyyn paikkaan viittaavat on kokonaan eri juttu.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:22 ----------

Lisäys: Nimien lyhyys on valttia siksikin, että mobiililaitteilla kohmeisilla sormilla on harvinaisen C:stä alkaa kirjoittamaan joku "Itsenäisyydenkatu 16" hakiessani aikataulua matkalla pysäkille. Kokemusta meinaan on. Okei, "Sammon aukio" ei ole sekään maailman lyhyin nimi, mutta ennakoiva kentäntäyttö yksilöi sen nopeammin ("Sammon"-sanan jälkeen) kuin nykynimi, jossa vasta nimen viimeinen kuutonen on yksilöivä. Hakuun on joka tapauksessa jätettävä katuosoitteen mukainen haku, joka listaa lähimmät pysäkit osoitteesta X.

Pysäkkisuuntaongelmaan ratkaisunahan olisi se, että aikatauluohjelma lataa kerralla pysäkkiparin aikataulut kumpaankin suuntaan ja listaa ne vain allekkain/rinnakkain kumpaankin suuntaan eroteltuna, vrt. rautatieasemien aikataulut.

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

Katujen, ja muittenkin kohteden, nimissä on horjuva yhdys sana käytäntö (sic), ja muista kielistä poikkeava alkukirjainkäytäntö.  Sammon aukio, miksei Sammonaukio, kun kerran on  Aleksis Kivenkatu, joka minusta on aivan hölmösti ryhmitelty.  Ilman muuta pitäisi olla Aleksis Kiven katu, koska Aleksis ja Kivi muodostavat vahvemman kokonaisuuden kuin Kivi ja katu.  Monissa muissa kielissä nimen kaikki substantiivit kirjoitetaan isolla alkukirjaimella.  Englannin kielessä kirjoitetaan nimissä ja otsikoissa kaikki sanat, paitsi artikkelit ja prepositiot isolla alkukirjaimella.

Lähimmän poikkikadun, rakennuksen, tai maastokohteen nimi on aina paras vaihtoehto, paitsi jos nimi on liian pitkä.  Silloin pitää käyttää toiseksi lähimmän kohteen nimeä.

Linjan 16 päätepysäkkiä pitäisi siirtää sen verran, että linjakilpeen saisi Lentävänniemen sijasta Niemen, joka mahtuu kaikkiin kilpiin lyhentämättömänä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Katujen, ja muittenkin kohteden, nimissä on horjuva yhdys sana käytäntö (sic), ja muista kielistä poikkeava alkukirjainkäytäntö.  Sammon aukio, miksei Sammonaukio, kun kerran on  Aleksis Kivenkatu, joka minusta on aivan hölmösti ryhmitelty.  Ilman muuta pitäisi olla Aleksis Kiven katu, koska Aleksis ja Kivi muodostavat vahvemman kokonaisuuden kuin Kivi ja katu.


Kyllä näistä asioista on ihan selvät oikeinkirjoitussäännöt, jotka opetetaan äidinkielen tunneilla. Lähtökohtaisesti kadunnimet yms, kirjoitetaan yhteen ja isolla alkukirjaimella, siis Sammonaukio ja Itsenäisyydenkatu. Poikkeuksia on, kuten Aleksis Kiven katu. Perustelu on, että Aleksis Kivi ei ole yhdyssana eikä sitä voida siis kirjoittaa yhteen. Periaatteessa mahdollinen ratkaisu olisi muoto Aleksis Kiven -katu (kuten tee se itse -mies), mutta tätä tapausta varten on todellakin oma sääntönsä, koska jälkimmäinen muoto on turhan kömpelö vaikkapa katukyltteihin. Mutta yleensä myös erisnimestä johdetut paikannimet kirjoitetaan yhteen: Mannerheimintie, Nervanderinkatu, Sibeliuspuisto.

Käsittääkseni tässä maassa ei insinööriksi voi valmistua ilman suomenkielistä (tai ruotsinkielistä) koulusivistystä ja äidinkieli on pakollinen aine ylioppilaskokeessa. Kokelailta odotetaan oikeinkirjoituksen perusteiden hallintaa.

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

> Kyllä näistä asioista on ihan selvät oikeinkirjoitussäännöt, jotka opetetaan äidinkielen tunneilla.


Eivät nuo säännöt ole kaikkien kilpimaakareitten ja kartanpiirtäjien mielessä pysyneet.  Aleksis Kivenkatuja on Suomessa suunnilleen yhtä monta kuin Aleksis Kiven katuja/Katuja.  Tampereella oli vuosia sitten katu, jonka nimi toisessa päässä oli Enqvistinkatu, toisessa Engvistinkatu.  Virhe korjattiin, kun siitä oli tehty juttu Aamulehden Moro-liitteessä.  Virkatietä valittamalla sitä tuskin olisi korjattu vieläkään.

Linja-autoaseman kello oli parin vuoden ajan 1min 49s jäljessä valtakunnan ajasta.  Mikään ei minua ..tuta niin, kuin erittäin tarkka kello, joka koko ajan näyttää tarkalleen saman verran väärin.  Valitin asiasta usealle Tampereen Matkahuollon edustajalle, ja muutamalle työnantajani (MH:n osakas) edustajalle.  Mitään ei tapahtunut.  Odottelin pari viikkoa, ja soitin Aamulehteen.  Seuraavan Moron ilmestymispäivänä asia oli korjattu.

----------


## Hatka

> Voin perustella jokaisen noista nimistä.
> 
> *Tohka*, eli Kuokkamaantie 6/17 tulee viereisen Tohkantien lisäksi lähistöllä aiemmin sijainneesta Tohkan torpasta. Tuolle kohdalle on oikeasti tosi vaikea keksiä mitään parempaakaan nimeä, koska selkeä kiintopiste puuttuu, eikä Kuokkamaantie-nimisiä pysäkkejä viitsisi olla kovin montaa.


Tohka onkin mielestäni erittäin hyvä, vaikken sitä heti äkännytkään. :Wink: 




> Katujen, ja muittenkin kohteden, nimissä on horjuva yhdys sana käytäntö (sic), ja muista kielistä poikkeava alkukirjainkäytäntö.  Sammon aukio, miksei Sammonaukio, kun kerran on  Aleksis Kivenkatu, joka minusta on aivan hölmösti ryhmitelty.  Ilman muuta pitäisi olla Aleksis Kiven katu, koska Aleksis ja Kivi muodostavat vahvemman kokonaisuuden kuin Kivi ja katu.


Se on siis oikein: Aleksis Kiven katu

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

> Se on siis oikein: Aleksis Kiven katu


Taitaa se Tampereella nykyään olla oikein.  En muista missä kaikissa kaupungeissa Lahden lisäksi on näitä Etunimi Sukunimenkatuja.  Enkä ole aikoihin Lahdessa käynyt.  Viimeksi käydessäni oli useamman ent. presidentin mukaan nimetyt kadut kirjoitettu kilpiin tuolla tavoin.

----------


## Waltsu

Kaksikielisillä paikkakunnilla on oikeinkirjoituksen lisäksi mietittävä oikeaa käännösasua, eikä ihan aina osu oikeaan - Maunu Tavastin katu, olkaa hyvät!

----------


## ultrix

> Kaksikielisillä paikkakunnilla on oikeinkirjoituksen lisäksi mietittävä oikeaa käännösasua, eikä ihan aina osu oikeaan - Maunu Tavastin katu, olkaa hyvät!


 :Very Happy:  Noista ainoa oikea on _Magnus Tavasts gata_.

----------


## Miska

> Taitaa se Tampereella nykyään olla oikein.  En muista missä kaikissa kaupungeissa Lahden lisäksi on näitä Etunimi Sukunimenkatuja.  Enkä ole aikoihin Lahdessa käynyt.  Viimeksi käydessäni oli useamman ent. presidentin mukaan nimetyt kadut kirjoitettu kilpiin tuolla tavoin.


Porista puolestaan löytyy ainakin Juhana Herttuankatu ja Harry Cullichsenintie

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Porista puolestaan löytyy ainakin Juhana Herttuankatu ja Harry Cullichsenintie


Herttua ei taida olla sentään ko. Juhanan sukunimi  :Wink:  ...mutta kolme sanaa siinä kadunnimessä silti tulee olla.

----------


## Rester

Pysäkkien nimisekamelska sen kuin laajenee. Ei ole kovin pitkää aikaa, kun esim. Poliisikoulun pysäkkipari nimettiin uudelleen katuosoitteiden mukaan (Hervannan valtaväylä 83 & Kylmäsuonkatu).

Nyt, kun linja 14 on siirretty Lielahdessa kulkemaan uutta Turvesuonkadun pätkää Prisman ohi, niin pisti silmään tämän pätkän pysäkkien nimet. Loogisintahan olisi ollut nimetä nämä esim. nimillä "Turvesuonkatu" ja "Turvesuonkatu 2". Ehei, uusien pysäkkien nimi molempiin suuntiin on "Prisma Lielahti". (Jolin sivut eivät tuon nimisiä pysäkkejä vielä tunne, joten jos ette usko, käykää paikan päällä katsomassa  :Wink: )

Ja niin hankalaa tosiaan kun oli Hervannassa Duon kohdalla olevien pysäkkien muuttaminen vaikkapa nimelle "Duo" tai "Hervantakeskus".

----------


## killerpop

> Pysäkkien nimisekamelska sen kuin laajenee. Ei ole kovin pitkää aikaa, kun esim. Poliisikoulun pysäkkipari nimettiin uudelleen katuosoitteiden mukaan (Hervannan valtaväylä 83 & Kylmäsuonkatu).


Jos en ihan väärin katsonu, niin 27.5. oli saatu masennettua jokaiselle Sorila-Kämmenniemi välin pysäkille uudet sinikeltaiset pysäkkikyltit päreineen. Poissa olivat kuitenkin pysäkkien nimet ja numerot, liekö edes asentajat tietämässä, missä ovat ja mikä tämänkin nimi pitäisi olla. Lisäksi päreissä Teiskon suuntaan oli vain ja ainoastaan kuvaava 90 TEISKON ALUE...

Tätä sietää kyllä käydä vielä uudelleen tarkistelemassa. Tilannehan on voinut muuttua jo tuosta, jos ja kun päreiden asentajat keksivät, missä kohtaa joku linja 92 kulkee.

----------


## ultrix

> Pysäkkien nimisekamelska sen kuin laajenee. Ei ole kovin pitkää aikaa, kun esim. Poliisikoulun pysäkkipari nimettiin uudelleen katuosoitteiden mukaan (Hervannan valtaväylä 83 & Kylmäsuonkatu).
> 
> Nyt, kun linja 14 on siirretty Lielahdessa kulkemaan uutta Turvesuonkadun pätkää Prisman ohi, niin pisti silmään tämän pätkän pysäkkien nimet. Loogisintahan olisi ollut nimetä nämä esim. nimillä "Turvesuonkatu" ja "Turvesuonkatu 2". Ehei, uusien pysäkkien nimi molempiin suuntiin on "Prisma Lielahti". (Jolin sivut eivät tuon nimisiä pysäkkejä vielä tunne, joten jos ette usko, käykää paikan päällä katsomassa )
> 
> Ja niin hankalaa tosiaan kun oli Hervannassa Duon kohdalla olevien pysäkkien muuttaminen vaikkapa nimelle "Duo" tai "Hervantakeskus".


Vettä on virrannut Tammerkoskessa ja JOLI:n pysäkkinimipolitiikkalaiva on pikku hiljaa kääntymässä, kun tekijätkin ovat osin vaihtuneet. Myönnettäköön, että tuohon Prisma Lielahti-pysäkkinimeen oli mulla näppini pelissä: vaikka pääperiaatteena on, ettei "mainosteta" yksittäistä firmaa pysäkin nimessä, ei tuolle pysäkkiparille kerta kaikkiaan ollut muuta _luontevaa_ nimeä. 

Hervannan valtaväylä 83 & Kylmäsuonkatu on malliesimerkki pysäkkiparista, joka on nimetty matkustajan kannalta äärimmäisen epäluontevasti: jos en tuota esimerkkiä nimenomaisesti olisi monesti nostanut esille aiemmin, en tietäisi, missä joku Hervannan valtaväylä 83 tarkasti sijaitsee, enkä osaisi kyllä Kylmäsuonkatuakaan yhdistää ihan heti Herwoodiin.

----------


## Rester

> Vettä on virrannut Tammerkoskessa ja JOLI:n pysäkkinimipolitiikkalaiva on pikku hiljaa kääntymässä, kun tekijätkin ovat osin vaihtuneet. Myönnettäköön, että tuohon Prisma Lielahti-pysäkkinimeen oli mulla näppini pelissä: vaikka pääperiaatteena on, ettei "mainosteta" yksittäistä firmaa pysäkin nimessä, ei tuolle pysäkkiparille kerta kaikkiaan ollut muuta _luontevaa_ nimeä.


Hyvä näin, että käytäntö on järkiintymään päin. Ainoa, mitä tässä itse etäisesti haen, että käytäntö olisi nimemisissä yhtenäinen, eikä mentäisi "tuuliviirinä" nimeämään toisaalle toisella tavalla ja jonnekin muualle taas eri periaatteella.

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

Hengissä olevan firman nimen käyttö on hieman arveluttavaa.  Joku Valmet voi yhtäkkiä muuttaa nimensä Metsoksi ihan vaan jonkin Helsingin Pörssissä tapahtuneen jutun takia.  Jos Lielahden Prisman lähellä ei ole nimettyä maastokohtaa, puoltaa nimi paikkaansa.

"Oskarinhovi" olisi paljon osuvampi nimi Teiskontien itäpään pysäkkiparille, kuin nykyinen Isenäisyydenkatu nn, josta yksilöivä loppuosa ei edes mahdu näyttötauluun.  Onhan toisessa päässä keskustaa Tuulensuu.

Pysäkkipäreestä pitäisi selvitä, pääseekö keskustaan vai laidalle.  Yksinkertaistettu Kangasalan, Lempäälän, Nokian, Oriveden, Pirkkalan, Ruoveden, Tampereen, (Teiskon?), tai Ylöjärven vaakunan kuva-aihe olisi hyvä.  Ensimmäisen vastaantulevan keskustaajaman mukaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Hengissä olevan firman nimen käyttö on hieman arveluttavaa.  Joku Valmet voi yhtäkkiä muuttaa nimensä Metsoksi ihan vaan jonkin Helsingin Pörssissä tapahtuneen jutun takia.  Jos Lielahden Prisman lähellä ei ole nimettyä maastokohtaa, puoltaa nimi paikkaansa.


Totta näin, mutta joku Turvesuonkatu 2 ei ole ollenkaan hyvä nimi, koska ihmisillä ei välttämättä ole mitään käsitystä, mistä päästä Turvesuonkadun tai minkään kadun numerointi alkaa. Varsinkin, kun toisella puolella katua pysäkin nimi on jotain ihan muuta.

Ja onhan Pispalassakin pysäkki nimeltä Pulteri  :Wink: 

Toisaaltahan voidaan ajatella, että tietyt nimet, kuten Sarvis tai Valmet jäävät elämään alueella, edelleenkin puhutaan Lokomon alueesta vaikka firma kuuluu nykyisin Metso-konserniin. Finlayson ja Tampella tunnetaan ehkä jo paremmin kaupunginosina kuin teollisuuslaitoksina, ainakin nuorimpien tamperelaissukupolvien kielenkäytössä.




> "Oskarinhovi" olisi paljon osuvampi nimi Teiskontien itäpään pysäkkiparille, kuin nykyinen Isenäisyydenkatu nn, josta yksilöivä loppuosa ei edes mahdu näyttötauluun.  Onhan toisessa päässä keskustaa Tuulensuu.


Tuulensuu on vakiintunut nimi, jolla viitataan itse Tuulensuu taloa suurempaan alueeseen, jolla ainakin itse käsitän Hämeenpuiston ja Hämeenkadun risteysalueen naapurikorttelit, rajana Hallituskatu, Näsilinnankatu ja Kauppakatu.

Oskarinhovi taas on joku entinen funkisrakennuksen yläkerroksen liikehuoneistossa toiminut menomesta, jossa nykyään toimii kirppari, vai toimiiko se taas Oskarinhovina? En minä ainakaan koskaan siellä ole käynyt, eikä nettilähteistä ota selvää onko se enää edes olemassa vai ei. Minulle ja monille muille se ympäristö on Sammon aukiota, joka lukee myös kartalla ja on Tampereen liikenteellinen origo, hotspot eli nollapiste maanteiden kylteissä.




> Pysäkkipäreestä pitäisi selvitä, pääseekö keskustaan vai laidalle.  Yksinkertaistettu Kangasalan, Lempäälän, Nokian, Oriveden, Pirkkalan, Ruoveden, Tampereen, (Teiskon?), tai Ylöjärven vaakunan kuva-aihe olisi hyvä.  Ensimmäisen vastaantulevan keskustaajaman mukaan.


En usko, että kryptinen vaakuna kertoisi satunnaiselle matkustajalle tietoa, että mennään nimenomaan ko. kunnan keskustaan. Itse tulkitsisin vaakunan pikemminkin tariffitunnuksena: "ahaa, täällä sovelletaan Tampereen taksaa". Ts. vaakunalla ei vähennetä yhtään "meneeks tää Keskustorille"-kyselyä.

Koska samalta pysäkiltä voi lähteä linjat eri suuntiin, kuten pysäkeiltä Kuokkamaantie 14 ja 17, täytyisi tunnus laittaa kunkin linjan omaan päreeseen. Siksipä voisi harkita merkintätapaa, jossa määräaseman alapuolella lukisi Keskustori tai Tampere, mikäli siltä pysäkiltä pääsee Keskustorille. Ongelmaksi vain tulevat linjat, joilla määränpäitä on jo valmiiksi tarpeeksi.

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

> ... täytyisi tunnus laittaa kunkin linjan omaan päreeseen...


Nimenomaan linja- eikä pysäkkipäreeseen.  Ilmaisin ajatukseni epäselvästi.

Taajama-liikennemerkin kuva-aihe, jossa on taajaman nimen lyhennys olisi suurimmalle osalle kansaa ymmärrettävä.

Sekin auttaisi, jos Keskustorille vievän linjan päre olisi keltainen, ja muut päreet edelleen valkoisia.

"Meneeks tää Keskustorille"  toistuu muutaman kerran viikossa, vaikka pysäkissä ja autossa lukisi isoilla kirjaimilla "KESKUSTORI", eikä mitään muuta.  

Paras tähän mennessä on seuraava Lielahdessa käymäni keskustelu:
(Linjakilpi: [*7 KESKUSTORI*] )
Kuljettaja:  "Päivää.  Tämä vuoro päättyy Keskustorille"
Sisään pyrkivä matkustaja: "Meneeks tää Keskustorille"
K: "Kyllä"
M: "Niin, mutta meneeks tää Keskustorille?"
K: "Kyllä, tää menee Keskustorille"
M: "Tuleeks tähän pysäkille semmosta autoa, jolla pääsee Keskustorille?"
K: "Kyllä tulee, mutta tälläkin pääsee"
M: "Mää meen sillä sitten" (Poistuu autosta)
K: "Kiitos nyt kuitenkin"

----------


## kouvo

> Sekin auttaisi, jos Keskustorille vievän linjan päre olisi keltainen, ja muut päreet edelleen valkoisia.
> 
> "Meneeks tää Keskustorille"  toistuu muutaman kerran viikossa, vaikka pysäkissä ja autossa lukisi isoilla kirjaimilla "KESKUSTORI", eikä mitään muuta.


Alkaa olla vähän "tikusta asiaa" -linjalla. Tuskin satunnaiskäyttäjä jaksaa alkaa tankkaamaan päreitä (tai varsinkaan niiden tulkintaohjeita) vaikka niihin mitä lisäinfoa teippailtaisiin, eikä kuskikaan varmaan liikaa rasitu vaikka pari kertaa viikossa asiakkaiden (itsestäänselviinkin) kysymyksiin vastailee.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Tilanne, jossa samalta pysäkiltä mennään sekä keskustaan että pois päin keskustasta on erittäin epätoivottava. Silloin syntyy sekaannuksia. Linjastoa tulisi rationalisoida niin, että tällaisia pysäkkejä ei kertakaikkiaan ole.

Järkevä käytäntö olisi sellainen, jossa pysäkkitolpassa on pysäkin nimi (sama kumpaankin suuntaan, eri puolilla katua) ja sen alla suunta (esim. nuolisymboli + "keskustaan / to city centre" -- tai sitten "länteen / westbound", "itään / eastbound", "pohjoiseen / northbound", "etelään / southbound"). Näiden alla olisi sitten linjat yksitellen tyyliin "16 Lentävänniemi".

Vaihtoehtoisesti voisi tietenkin ajatella suuntaa ilmaistavan nuolisymbolilla + taajaman nimellä, esim. "Tampere keskusta / city centre", "Lempäälä", "Kangasala", "Pirkkala", "Nokia", "Ylöjärvi" tai Pispalassa "Nokia / Ylöjärvi". Tämä ei kuitenkaan ole yhtä yksinkertainen kuin ilmansuuntiin perustuva kyltitys, koska se edellyttäisi että matkustaja tuntee koko Tampereen kaupunkiseudun pääpiirteissään. Ei hyvä turistin kannalta.

Kyltityksen luettavuuteen pitäisi kiinnittää huomiota. Käytännössä pitäisi siirtyä suuraakkosista normaaleihin pienaakkosiin, jotka ovat tutkimusten mukaan helpommin luettavissa. Ja oikeastaan koko hankalasti ylläpidettävästä päresysteemistä voisi harkita siirtymistä kohti yhtä isoa laminoitua pysäkkitolppajulistetta, joka tulostettaisiin kokonaisena etukäteen muualla ja vain pujotettaisiin pidikkeeseensä pysäkillä. Tämä säästäisi kovasti työtunteja muutosten teossa ja sitäpaitsi vahingoittuneen opasteen tilalle saataisiin uusi nopeasti ja helposti.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:04 ----------




> Alkaa olla vähän "tikusta asiaa" -linjalla. Tuskin satunnaiskäyttäjä jaksaa alkaa tankkaamaan päreitä (tai varsinkaan niiden tulkintaohjeita) vaikka niihin mitä lisäinfoa teippailtaisiin, eikä kuskikaan varmaan liikaa rasitu vaikka pari kertaa viikossa asiakkaiden (itsestäänselviinkin) kysymyksiin vastailee.


Siis juuri niitä päreitähän satunnaismatkustaja tavaa. Jos on pakko kysyä niin se on jo stressin aihe sinänsä. Varsinkin kun bussiliikenteessä ilman pysähtymismerkkiä bussi painaa tuhatta ja sataa ohi, kun vähänkin epäröivä matkustaja jää seuraavan puolen tunnin ajaksi odottamaan seuraavaa vuoroa.

Voin sanoa että itsellekin on aika stressaavaa yrittää kaukaa tavata linjakyltistä että onko lähestyvä bussi se oikea. Jotkin opasteet ovat niin himmeitä että kesäauringossa tekstistä saa selvää vasta kun se bussi ajaa jo ohi. Varsinkin Pispalantorin pysäkin kohdalla länteen mennessä, missä ei-pysähtyvät bussit näyttävät ajavan ohi koko pysäkkilenkistä. Milläs saat sellaisen pysähtymään kun vasta kohdalla huomaat että tuohon pitäisi päästä ja bussi onkin jo keskikaistalla teräskaiteen takana? Ei ole asiakasystävällistä tällainen...  :Frown:

----------


## Rester

Tuohon Pispalantorin pysäkin ohi ajamiseen on syynsä liikennesuunnittelussa. Jos ruuhka-aikana tuonne pysäkille ajat, niin pysäkin jälkeen on suunnittelija lyönyt kolmion,  jonka ansiosta saat pahimmillaan useamman minuutin odottaa rakoa länteen suuntaavaan liikenteeseen ennenkuin pääsee jatkamaan matkaa. Tamperelainen autoilijahan ei tilaa vapaaehtoisesti anna. Mitään järkevää perustetta tälle kolmiolle en ole keksinyt kuin kiusanteko. Nykyisellä infojärjestelmällä pystyisi kyllä niin haluttaessa tekemään tuolle jotain.

Itse pyrin tuon pysäkin kohdalla hiljentämään sen verran vauhtia, että pysäkillä odottavat ehtivät tavaamaan, mitä kilvessä oikein seisoo.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tuohon Pispalantorin pysäkin ohi ajamiseen on syynsä liikennesuunnittelussa. Jos ruuhka-aikana tuonne pysäkille ajat, niin pysäkin jälkeen on suunnittelija lyönyt kolmion,  jonka ansiosta saat pahimmillaan useamman minuutin odottaa rakoa länteen suuntaavaan liikenteeseen ennenkuin pääsee jatkamaan matkaa. Tamperelainen autoilijahan ei tilaa vapaaehtoisesti anna. Mitään järkevää perustetta tälle kolmiolle en ole keksinyt kuin kiusanteko. Nykyisellä infojärjestelmällä pystyisi kyllä niin haluttaessa tekemään tuolle jotain.


Veikkaan että lain kannalta tuo ei ole pysäkkitasku vaan erillinen lenkki ja siispä tavallinen risteys. Kolmio lienee laitettu tarkentamaan tätä. Tosin henkilöauton ratista katsoen pelottaa silti aina että josko se bussi sieltä kuitenkin tunkee päälle kolmiosta huolimatta. Väkisinkin painaa vähän jarrua tuossa kohtaa jos sattuu olemaan bussi lähdössä pysäkiltä.

Ilman kolmiota paikka olisi vielä epäselvempi, koska todennäköisesti lain mukaan etuajo-oikeus ei silti koskisi bussia, mutta katutilan järjestelyn ulkoasu antaisi implisiittisesti ymmärtää että kenties kuitenkin koskisi. Tuossa rysähtelisi todella paljon. Ja kolmion sijoittaminen suoraan kadun keskellä jatkuvalle henkilöautokaistalle vasta epäselvää olisikin.

Tässä ei kertakaikkiaan ole nykyjärjestelyllä mitään hyvää ratkaisua pelkillä kolmioilla toteutettavaksi. Muuten täytyy tosin sanoa, että jalankulkijoiden turvallisuuden kannalta nuo kaidejärjestelyt ja keskikoroke tuovat paljon lisäturvaa eli vaikka järjestely on eräältä kannalta katsottuna epäonnistunut niin ei se yksinomaan huono silti ole.

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

En tiedä, onko Pispalantorin pysäkkilenkin lopussa ilmaisin, joka vaihtaa liikennevalon punaiseksi.  Jos ei ole, sellainen pitäisi kiireesti asentaa.

Olen saanut esimiehiltäni ohjeen, että Pispalantorin pysäkin kohdalla ajetaan suoraan vain, jos pysäkillä varmasti ei ole ketään.  Muutaman kerran olen poikennut pysäkillä kaljaveikkoja morjenstamassa.  Onneksi se ei ole vakituinen kaljottelupaikka sateellakaan.

Lielahdenkadun pysäkeillä Keskustorin kysyminen on yleistä ja ymmärrettävää, koska matkustaja ei halua Ylöjärvelle kääntyvän bussin kyytiin.  Ei niitä kovin monta siitä mene, mutta mistä sen tietää.  Moni ei aikoinaan noussut viiskymppiseen, kun oletti, että Höytämö voi olla Ylöjärvellä.  En minäkään tiennyt, missä Höytämö on, ennen kuin aloin ajamaan viiskymppistä.

----------


## Rester

> Tässä ei kertakaikkiaan ole nykyjärjestelyllä mitään hyvää ratkaisua pelkillä kolmioilla toteutettavaksi. Muuten täytyy tosin sanoa, että jalankulkijoiden turvallisuuden kannalta nuo kaidejärjestelyt ja keskikoroke tuovat paljon lisäturvaa eli vaikka järjestely on eräältä kannalta katsottuna epäonnistunut niin ei se yksinomaan huono silti ole.


Totta sinällään. Itsekään en lakia sen tarkemmin tunne, mutta voisin ajatella niin, että ilman kolmiota tuo voitaisiin tulkita tasa-arvoiseksi risteykseksi, mikä kyllä kieltämättä aiheuttaisi rytinää enemmän kuin yhden päivän tarpeiksi.

Nykyjärjestelyyn voisi kyllä saada helpotusta nykyisen, vielä osittain kehitteillä olevan infojärjestelmän kautta asentamalla tähän risteykseen liva-etuudet. Esimerkiksi näin:

Kun bussi lähestyy pysäkkiä, valoristeys tunnistaa tämän ja ilmoittaa siitä vilkkuvalla led-valolla. Tämän jälkeen olisi 15-20 sekunnin viive, jonka jälkeen kaikkien länteen päin ajavien (ja Tahmelan viertotien suunnasta tulevien) valot vaihtuisivat punaisiksi. Auto poistuessaan taskusta kuittaisi tämän etuuden, ja valot jatkaisivat normaalia toimintaansa. (Kolmion kärkeen voisi myös asentaa vilkkuledin kertomaan etuudesta, mutta en mene takuuseen, salliiko laki tällaista toimintatapaa, vrt. jokerivalot.)

Tuo 15-20 sekunnin viive mahdollistaisi sen, että risteyksen pystyisi ohittamaan myös käymättä pysäkillä, eikä tuo etuus tässä tapauksessa aktivoituisi turhan takia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Oikean bussin pysäyttäminen jos ei näe kunnolla kylttiä on muuten pyörinyt mielessäni pidempään ongelmana johon olisi löydettävä teknologiapohjainen ratkaisu.

Jos ajatellaan case-esimerkkinä tuota Pispalantorin pysäkkiä (tai Helsingissä esim. Ruoholahden Länsiväylän suuntaan menevää pysäkkiä), josta parhaimmillaan menee jopa viisi bussia letkassa, niin oikean pysäyttäminen vaatii pahimmillaan melkoisia pinnistelyjä, erityisesti jos ajavat keskikaistaa ohi ellei käsi nouse riittävän ajoissa.

Ensimmäinen askel olisi että tuonne pitäisi saada reaaliaikainen pysäkkinäyttö. Osaisi edes vähän varautua missä järjestyksessä ne bussit sieltä tulevat. Järjestyshän ei ole välttämättä aina sama kun eri linjojen bussit voivat mennä toistensa ohi kun yksi pysähtyy pysäkille.

Tilannetta parantaisi jos pysäkkinäytön yhteyteen sijoitettaisiin hissinpainikkeiden kaltaiset numeropainikkeet. Pysäkkinäytöllä näkyisi seuraavana tulevat vuorot ja jokaisen kohdalla järjestysnumero. Esimerkiksi linja 26 Haukiluomaan sijalla 1 ja 25 Kaarilaan sijalla 2 jne. Kun linjan 26 bussi ohittaisi pysäkin, linjan 25 vuoro siirtyisi sijalle 1 jne. Jos haluaa että 26 pysähtyy niin painaa numeropainiketta 1, jos taas haluaa nousta 25:een, painaa nappia 2. Pysäkkinäytössä rupeaisi esim. linjanumero vilkkumaan sen merkiksi että pyyntö on rekisteröity. Kadun suuntaan olisi toisenlainen näyttö, joka kertoisi saapuville busseille minkä bussien toivotaan pysähtyvän. Tämä voisi olla vaikkapa jo heti Pispalan kirkon jälkeen, hyvissä ajoin. (Vaihtoehtoisesti tieto voitaisiin näyttää autojärjestelmän kautta, mutta tuo olisi varmaan teknisesti vaikeampi toteuttaa.) Näin oikea bussi saataisiin helposti pysähtymään pysäkille.

Jos haluttaisiin palvella kunnolla myös näkövammaisia, pitäisi pysäkkikatoksen näyttölaitteeseen integroida vielä jatkuvasti pyörivä puhetiedotus: "Linja 26 Haukiluomaan, paina YKSI. Linja 25 Kaarilaan, paina KAKSI. --- Linja 26 Haukiluomaan PYSÄHTYMISPYYNTÖ REKISTERÖITY. -- Linja 26 Haukiluomaan LÄHESTYY..." Kun napeissa olisi vielä braillella numerot, näkövammainenkin pystyisi niitä painamaan.

Toki joka pysäkkiä ei voitaisi investoinnin suuruuden vuoksi varmaankaan näin varustaa mutta kenties keskeisimmät ja ruuhkaisimmat pysäkit ainakin. Ja sellaiset joista ajaa erittäin moni linja tiheällä vuorovälillä.

----------


## hylje

Yksinkertaisin käytäntö vilkkaalla pysäkillä on, että kaikki vaunut käyvät ja pysähtyvät sillä oli nousevia tai poistuvia asiakkaita tai ei.

Hiljaiset pysäkit ovat välttämättömiä vain yksittäisen linjan palvelemilla periferioilla. Runko-osuudella jolla ruuhkaiset pysäkit olevat ei tulisi toisaalta olla hiljaisia pysäkeitä, joilla ei riitä matkustajia jokaiseen vuoroon. Jos pysäkit ruuhkautuvat turhaan pysähtyvistä pienen vaihtuvuuden suorista linjoista, niitä kaikkia ei varmaan kannata pysäytellä ruuhkaisella runko-osuudella kuin pikavuoron tavoin. Korvaavaa liikennettähän lähtökohtaisesti on, koska pysäkeille riittää busseja ruuhkaksi asti. Jäljelle jäävät pikavuoropysäkit voidaan mitoittaa riittävän isoiksi jotta kaikki bussit voivat niillä pysähtyä, ja sopivin välimatkoin jotta pikavuoroillakin vaihtuvat matkustajat. 

Sujuvan vaihdon rungolta suoralle linjalle voi järjestää olemassaolevan kellon ja aikataulun avulla, ja samalla pitkä ja haarautuva runkolinja saa luontevan ajantasauspaikan. Aikaa tasaamalla paikoin ja kaikilla pysäkeillä pysähtymällä linja täsmällistyy melkein itsestään muutaman kymmenen sekunnin tarkkuuteen. Minuutin tarkkuudella rohkeampi suunnittelija ohjelmoisi liikennevaloihin minuutin pituiset vihreät jaksot joukkoliikenteen aikataulujen mukaan ilman reaaliaikaista säätöä.

Monimutkaista tekniikkaa tarvitaan vain ratkaisemaan monimutkaisia, keinotekoisia ongelmia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Yksinkertaisin käytäntö vilkkaalla pysäkillä on, että kaikki vaunut käyvät ja pysähtyvät sillä oli nousevia tai poistuvia asiakkaita tai ei. [...] Monimutkaista tekniikkaa tarvitaan vain ratkaisemaan monimutkaisia, keinotekoisia ongelmia.


Näinhän se tietysti on periaatteessa. Mutta millä saisi kaikki linjat pysähtymään esimerkiksi Pispalantorin pysäkillä (tai vastaavissa muissa paikoissa)?

Tosin eipä tuo ohi ajaminen näytä olevan ongelma muualla maailmassa. Joitakin aikoja sitten matkustin Pariisissa bussilla muutamaankin otteeseen. Bussi tietysti junnasi ruuhkassa koko ajan. Mutta ei sillä vaikuttanut olevan mitään kiirettä päästä ohittamaan yhtäkään pysäkkiä nopeasti. Päinvastoin: oli matkustajia tai ei, se lipui pysäkin viereen pälyilemään onko kyytiin nousijoita. Jos ei ollut, niin sitten jatkettiin junnaavaa matkaa samantien. Tosin en muista että yksikään pysäkeistä olisi ollut tasku johon olisi tarvinnut erikseen poiketa vaan ne olivat kaikki normaalisti kadun varressa. Pysäkkitasku helpottaa ainoastaan autoliikennettä, mutta haittaa bussiliikennettä.

Tällainen pysäkiltä seuraavalle rauhalliseen tahtiin ajaminen vaikutti varsin joviaalilta verrattuna suomalaiseen käytäntöön, jossa tavoite vaikuttaisi olevan että päästään ajamaan mahdollisimman nopeasti pysäkkien ohi. Pariisissa eläkeläisilläkään ei ollut mitään ongelmaa päästä kyytiin tai pois, eikä sisällä ollut kaatumisen vaaraa kiihdytyksissä tai jarrutuksissa. Tosin liikenne junnasi siihen malliin että suomalaisen kuskin otsasuoni rupeaisi kyllä jo pullistelemaan... Suuressa kaupungissa tarvitaan liikenteessä lehmän hermot.

----------


## hylje

Kun keskitetään vilkkaat pysäkit pienemmäksi joukoksi, on mahdollista investoida näihin pysäkeihin muiden kustannuksella. Tietysti hyvin toimivat vilkkaat pysäkit ovat isompia ja siten kalliimpia rakentaa kuin pienet! Ahtaassa tilassa voidaan yleensä sijoittaa osapysäkit peräkkäin, leveämmässä tilassa tietysti rinnakkain helppoja vaihtoja varten. 

Loput työstä on linjaston järjestelemistä niin, että kaikkien linjojen yhteisiä pysäkeitä on järkevä ja toteuttamiskelpoinen määrä. Suoraviivainen lähestymistapa olisi vain järjestellä linjat keskimääräisen pysäkkikohtaisen matkustajavaihtuvuuden mukaan ja niputtaa ne sen mukaan paikallis- ja pikalinjoiksi. Alkukantainen sujuva vaihto järjestyisi käytännöllä, jossa harvaan kulkeva pikalinja odottaisi viimeisellä runkopysäkillään ennen erkanemista haaralleen yhden samansuuntaisen runkolinjan vaunun ohituksen verran ja näin odottaisi matkan varrelta tulleita matkustajia.

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

Keski-Euroopassa suurkaupungin julkinen liikenneväline pysähtyy ja avaa ovet joka pysäkillä.  Stop-nappeja ei ole.   Aikataulut on laadittu sen mukaisesti.  Hukkapysähdyksiä tapahtuu aniharvoin.

Ei bussiliikenne paljon hitaammin Tampereellakaan kulkisi, jos suunnilleen Pyynikintorin,  Tammelantorin, Salhojankadun ja Linja-autoaseman rajoittamalla alueella pitäisi aina pysähtyä joka pysäkillä.  Ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella vaikutus on tuntuvampi, mutta yleisöllä ei ole todellista perillepääsykiirettä.  Monilla on töissä kellokortti, mutta kotona tuskin kellään.  

Jatkoyhteyteen ehtiminen toki tekee joskus tiukkaa.  Muutama vuosi sitten ei klo 22 jälkeen päässyt Rantaperkiöstä Kumpulaan vaihdolla.  Tuli tunti täyteen Instrumentariumin pysäkillä seistessä.

----------


## Rester

Tässä kun on tullut tuota Pereentietä kuljettua suuntaan ja toiseen, niin mikähän lienee tuon Pereentien varressa olevan Kutteri(n)tien virallinen nimi? Tienviitoissa ja pysäkki-infojärjestelmässä lukee Kutteritie, mutta pysäkillä olevissa päreissä lukee (molempiin suuntiin) Kutterintie. Onkohan tämä katu vaihtanut nimeään jossain vaiheessa, vai onko kyltintekijöillä ollut lukihäiriö?  :Very Happy:

----------


## killerpop

> Tässä kun on tullut tuota Pereentietä kuljettua suuntaan ja toiseen, niin mikähän lienee tuon Pereentien varressa olevan Kutteri(n)tien virallinen nimi? Tienviitoissa ja pysäkki-infojärjestelmässä lukee Kutteritie, mutta pysäkillä olevissa päreissä lukee (molempiin suuntiin) Kutterintie. Onkohan tämä katu vaihtanut nimeään jossain vaiheessa, vai onko kyltintekijöillä ollut lukihäiriö?


Katuhan tämä tie ei koskaan ole ollut. Alkuperäinen nimi on Purutie, jollaisena tie tunnettiin vielä 90-luvullakin. Tie jaettiin kahtia, jolloin lopputuloksena oli Purutie ja Kutteritie.

Kunnilla on oikeus nimetä pysäkkinsä, mutta tämä selvä virhe on ollut Pereentien varressa niin kauan, kun Pirkkalaan tuli nimipäreellä varustetut pysäkkikyltit.

----------


## ultrix

> Katuhan tämä tie ei koskaan ole ollut.


Onko se maantie vai yksityistie?

----------


## Rester

Nokia Oy -niminen pysäkkipari Hatanpäänkadun varressa (2525, 2526) on pysäkkipäreiden perusteella nimetty uudelleen. Uutena nimenä molempiin suuntiin on Sarvis. Saa nähdä, milloin päivittyy pysäkkidataan saakka.  :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

Loistavaa!

Nekalantie 8-pysäkkinä infojärjestelmässä esiintyvä Lokintaival-pysäkin vastinpari on puolestaan menettänyt 8-tarransa, olisiko syynä sijainti noin osoitteessa Nekalantie 22.

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

> Nokia Oy -niminen pysäkkipari Hatanpäänkadun varressa (2525, 2526) on pysäkkipäreiden perusteella nimetty uudelleen. Uutena nimenä molempiin suuntiin on Sarvis. Saa nähdä, milloin päivittyy pysäkkidataan saakka.


Nokia Oy sopii yhtiön pääkonttorin kohdalla olevan pysäkin nimeksi.  Tuo pysäkki ei ole lähelläkään.  Eikä firma ole ikinä ollut tuon niminen, vaan Oy Nokia Ab.  

Kaikki minulta 50:ssä ja 7:ssa vieraalla kielellä Nokian pysäkkiä kyselleet ovat menneet Paskatehtaan pysäkkiä vastapäätä oleviin Nokia Oyj:n tiloihin.  Suomeksi kyselleistä osa on halunnut jonnekin Nokian kauppalan alueelle.

Ennen uuteen infojärjestelmään syöttämistä olisi täytynyt pitää pysäkinnimitalkoot, ja nimetä kaikki 8 kirjainta pitemmät nimet uudelleen lyhyemmiksi, sekä poistaa epäjohdonmukaisuuksia, virheitä, ja liian samankaltaisia nimiä.  Ja poistaa "pitkittäiset" kadunnimi+numero -tyyppiset nimet pysyvästi kokonaan.  Ei niitä saisi ainakaan olla useita peräkkäin.  Jos käytetään kadunnimeä, pitää sen olla poikkikadun nimi, pysäkkiparin molempiin suuntiin sama (maalle mennessä oikeanpuoleisen kadun nimi, jollei se ole vähäpätöinen).  Joukkoliikenteen kotisivuilla voisi olla paikka, jossa yleisö voi ehdottaa parannuksia pysäkkinimistöön.  Käyttöön otetun nimen keksijälle pikku palkinto, esim. ilmaisia matkoja.

----------


## ultrix

> Kaikki minulta 50:ssä ja 7:ssa vieraalla kielellä Nokian pysäkkiä kyselleet ovat menneet Paskatehtaan pysäkkiä vastapäätä oleviin Nokia Oyj:n tiloihin.


Se muuten on kohta viisi vuotta ollut Nokia Siemens Networks-nimellä  :Wink: 




> Ennen uuteen infojärjestelmään syöttämistä olisi täytynyt pitää pysäkinnimitalkoot, ja nimetä kaikki 8 kirjainta pitemmät nimet uudelleen lyhyemmiksi, sekä poistaa epäjohdonmukaisuuksia, virheitä, ja liian samankaltaisia nimiä.  Ja poistaa "pitkittäiset" kadunnimi+numero -tyyppiset nimet pysyvästi kokonaan.  Ei niitä saisi ainakaan olla useita peräkkäin.  Jos käytetään kadunnimeä, pitää sen olla poikkikadun nimi, pysäkkiparin molempiin suuntiin sama (maalle mennessä oikeanpuoleisen kadun nimi, jollei se ole vähäpätöinen).  Joukkoliikenteen kotisivuilla voisi olla paikka, jossa yleisö voi ehdottaa parannuksia pysäkkinimistöön.  Käyttöön otetun nimen keksijälle pikku palkinto, esim. ilmaisia matkoja.


Aamen.

----------


## Rester

Ainakin aikataulut.tampere.fi -sivun aikataulujen perusteella pysäkkipari 2525/2526 on nyt viralliselta nimeltään Sarvis. Myöskin 25:lla ollut Rantakaarila-pysäkkipari on saatu poistettua. Ainoa, mitä syystä tai toisesta eivät saa tuonne lisätyksi, on linjalle 3, heti IKEA:n päätepysäkin jälkeen Automiehenkadulla oleva pysäkki Postitorvenkatu. Tosin järjestelmästä tätä pysäkkiä ei edes löydy, vaikka fyysisesti tämänniminen pysäkkipari on kyllä olemassa molemmin puolin IKEAn liittymää.

Linjan Y23 päätepysäkiksi on jostain syystä merkitty Hervanta (3598). Fyysisestihän linja ei kulje tämän 23:n päätepysäkin kautta, vaan ajantasaus tapahtuu kadun toisella puolen olevalla pysäkillä Ahvenisjärventie 22 (3614) -nimisellä pysäkillä jatkaen tämän jälkeen matkaansa Teekkarinkadun suuntaan. Muutenkin tämän 3614-pysäkin nimeksi voisi muuttaa Lindforsinkatu, joka huomattavasti selkeämmin kuvaisi satunnaiselle matkaajalle sitä, missä päin oikeasti ollaan menossa. Samalla linja 6 saisi yhtenäisesti nimetyn pysäkkiparin pysäkin 3719 rinnalle.

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

Virheitä on, mutta ei niitä varsinaisesti vilise.  Yleisön käytössä pitäisi kuitenkin olla muitakin toimivia palautekanavia kuin Aamulehti.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 4:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 4:06 ----------




> ...
> Aamen.


إن شاء الله
           .

----------


## ultrix

> Virheitä on, mutta ei niitä varsinaisesti vilise.  Yleisön käytössä pitäisi kuitenkin olla muitakin toimivia palautekanavia kuin Aamulehti.


No eikös JLF vaikuttaisi olevan aika toimiva palautekanava? Ei kauaa mennyt kritiikistä, kun oli nimet korjattu systeemeihin.  :Razz:

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

> No eikös JLF vaikuttaisi olevan aika toimiva palautekanava? Ei kauaa mennyt kritiikistä, kun oli nimet korjattu systeemeihin.


Kellotetaan sitten, kauanko kestää, että Sopulinnan ja Toralinnan pysäkit nimetään oikein.  Nykyiset nimet ovat "pitkittäisen" kadunnimi+numero-käytännön mukaiset, ja senkin mukaan vielä virheelliset.

----------


## ultrix

> Kellotetaan sitten, kauanko kestää, että Sopulinnan ja Toralinnan pysäkit nimetään oikein.  Nykyiset nimet ovat "pitkittäisen" kadunnimi+numero-käytännön mukaiset, ja senkin mukaan vielä virheelliset.


Siihen voi mennä yllättävänkin kauan aikaa, koska JOLIn budjetissa kaikki raha tuntuu menevän bussien ajamiseen, eikä edes muutamaa kymmenesosaa koko budjetista voida käyttää joukkoliikenteen näkyvyyden ja selkeyden edistämiseen (hienosti sanottuna: brändin kehittämiseen ja palvelumuotoiluun). Pienellä hinnankorotuksella voisi pysäkkinimiuudistuksen lisäksi tuoda jokaiselle pysäkille aikataulun ja roskiksen sekä oleellisille pysäkeille myös katoksen (linjakarttoineen) ja näyttötaulun seuraavista bussivuoroista.

Miksi jämähtää tähänkään? Jos JOLI:lla olisi kunnon T&K-osasto, siellä kehitettäisiin kaikkea älyttömän siistiä, jota voitaisiin sitten jalkauttaa luontoon. Ei näyttötaulun esimerkiksi tarvitse olla staattinen ja kallis pyloni, sehän voisi olla Helsingin ratikkapysäkkien tapaan integroitu katokseen.

Miksi muuten vanhanmalliset pysäkkikatokset ovat kaikki ruskeita ja uudemmat metallisia? Miksei niitä maalata tilaajaväreihin ja merkitä pysäkin nimeä isolla katoksen lippaan tai seinään?

----------


## Rester

Nuolialantien viimeinen pysäkkipari ennen Pirkkalan rajaa on käyty ristimässä molemmin puolin uudelleen Valmetinkaduksi. Ennen muutosta pysäkit tottelivat nimiä Nuolialantie 62 ja Lentokonetehtaank(atu).

Samalla vaivalla olisi myös käyty rajan toisella puolella muuttamassa Kenkätien ensimmäinen pysäkkipari loogisemman nimisiksi; tällä hetkellä niminä ovat "Kenkätie 2" Pirkkahallin suuntaan ja "Partola" Härmälän suuntaan. Harvemmin tuollapäin käyville olisi selvempää, jos myös toiseen suuntaan tuon pysäkin nimi olisi "Partola". Tosin toisen kunnan puolella kun ollaan, niin tämä vaatinee omat byrokraattiset mutkansa onnistuakseen.

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

> ...
> Miksi muuten vanhanmalliset pysäkkikatokset ovat kaikki ruskeita ja uudemmat metallisia? Miksei niitä maalata tilaajaväreihin ja merkitä pysäkin nimeä isolla katoksen lippaan tai seinään?


Työpaikkakiusaamista.  Pysäkin nimeä ei haluta näyttää kuljettajalle.  Ei pysäkin rakenteissa, infojärjestelmässä, eikä rahastuslaitteessa.  Viimemainitussa kyllä maaseudulla näkyy pysäkin nimiä, mutta näytetyn nimen ja bussin sijainnin välillä on erittäin heikko korrelaatio.

Bussi vilisee toisistaan riippumattomia informaatiojärjestelmiä, jotka kyllästävät kuljettajan lukemattomilla keskenään ristiriitaisilla aika- ja paikkatiedolla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Miksi muuten vanhanmalliset pysäkkikatokset ovat kaikki ruskeita ja uudemmat metallisia? Miksei niitä maalata tilaajaväreihin ja merkitä pysäkin nimeä isolla katoksen lippaan tai seinään?


Tarkoitatko vanhanmallisilla kuitenkin niitä ranskalaiskatoksia? Veikkaan että se on valmistajan standardi. Olen mielestäni nähnyt samanlaisia ruskeita katoksia Ranskassa. Eikä siinä mitään, minusta se on ollut ihan tyylikäs väritys. Tosin mikä tahansa olisi tyylikäs verrattuna niihin oikeasti vanhanaikaisiin katoksiin, joissa oli teräskehikossa aaltopeltinen katto ja vaneriset seinät. Vielä 80-luvulla suunnilleen kaikki katokset taisivat olla niitä. Edes paraatipaikoille ei ollut erillisiä siistimpiä katoksia. Puistattaa vieläkin ajatella. Ei ihme jos vandalismikin kukki. Kuka pukumies vapaaehtoisesti odottaisi bussia siperialaisen ulkohuusin näköisessä katoksessa...? (No, 80-luvulla sellaisia pukumiehiä vielä oli busseissa. Jos ei muistini tee tepposia niin mm. eräs tamperelainen pankinjohtaja, jota vieläkin kirotaan otteistaan pankkikriisin syövereissä, kulki usein samassa bussissa kuin allekirjoittanut.)

Mutta olet oikeassa. Pysäkkien brändääminen olisi fiksua ja nostaisi joukkoliikenteen imagoa.

----------


## hylje

Suomessa vain Helsingin Metrolla on etuoikeus olla näkyvä ja selkeä joukkoliikenneväline. Muut pyritään maastouttamaan mahdollisimman tehokkaasti, jotta kunnon kansalaisten ei niitä tarvitsisi vahingossa huomata. Siksi pysäkkisyvennykset ja tummat maastovärit.

Tottakai silmille räjähtävät pysäkkikyltit ja -katokset, ja samassa remontissa pysäkkisyvennykset pois liikennevälineitä hidastamasta. Myös kirkas valaistus, jotta räjähtävä ulkonäkö huomataan myös pitkässä yössä.

----------


## ultrix

> Tarkoitatko vanhanmallisilla kuitenkin niitä ranskalaiskatoksia? Veikkaan että se on valmistajan standardi. Olen mielestäni nähnyt samanlaisia ruskeita katoksia Ranskassa. Eikä siinä mitään, minusta se on ollut ihan tyylikäs väritys. Tosin mikä tahansa olisi tyylikäs verrattuna niihin oikeasti vanhanaikaisiin katoksiin, joissa oli teräskehikossa aaltopeltinen katto ja vaneriset seinät.


Ei kun nimenomaan noita vanhoja vaneri-peltihäkkyröitä. Siellä, missä niiden olemassaolo on kuntonsa puolesta edelleen oikeutettua, olkoon ne joukkoliikenneväreissä, eikä passuklaanruskeita ja harmaita.

----------


## Rester

> Tämä on oikein ikävä tilanne jo siksikin, että Teiskontietä palvelee käytännössä runkolinjamainen yhteys tiheine vuoroväleineen, mutta heikkotasoiset pysäkit ja pysäkkijärjestelyt heikentävät yhteyden käytettävyyttä, jolloin hyvä palvelu menee osin hukkaan. Melkeinpä veikkaisin, että silloin kun nuo pysäkit on tehty, kaupungin sisäisiä linjoja ei ole tuossa edes kulkenut.


Todennäköisesti tuo on kyllä tähän selityksenä. Kaupungin sisäinen liikenne kai siirrettiin pääosin Teiskontielle, kun Pappilan alueelle (Luhtaankatu-Tanhuankatu-Pappilankatu) rakennettiin katujen kavennuksia keskikorokkeineen vähentämään alueen läpiajoliikennettä. Toki myös kysyntää nopealle yhteydelle keskustaan lienee ollut.




> Ehkäpä perinteiselle seutuliikenteen kalustolle, kaksiakselisille ja korkealattiaisille linjureille tuo paikka ei olekaan niin ongelmallinen?


Tuskin nuo ovat sen käytännöllisempiä olleet edes perinteiselle seutukalustolle. Autojen suurin sallittu akseliväli on lyhentynyt sekä autojen leveys, joka tuon pysäkkitaskuun mahtumisen oikeastaan ratkaisee, ei ole sekään viime vuosien aikoina suurentunut. Päinvastoin, uudet autot saavat maksimissaan olla 2,55 metriä leveitä. Itse on tullut sovitettua tähän pysäkille autoja 2-akselisista autoista aina niveliin saakka, kaikki siihen saa sovitettua suunnilleen yhtä heikosti.  :Sad: 

Asiasta toiseen, pysäkkipäreitä on taas käyty vaihtelemassa, ainakin Muotialantiellä. Nekalan palvelukeskuksen kohdalla Korkinmäen suuntaan oleva pysäkki tottelee uuden kilven mukaan nimeä Muotialantie 38. Vastapuolella olevaa pärettä en tullut katsoneeksi, mutta lienee samalla logiikalla uudelleennimetty. Samalla vaivalla olisi voinut käydä muuttamassa myös pari seuraavaa pysäkkiä; Siirtolapuutarha-nimi nyt vielä menettelee, mutta "Muotialantie"-niminen pysäkki on kaikkea muuta kuin looginen. Ymmärtäisin, jos tämä olisi kadun ensimmäinen tai viimeinen pysäkki, mutta kun tämä on se kaikkein keskimmäisin. (Okei, ennen kadun jatkamista Hallilantielle saakka tämä on ollutkin viimeinen  :Very Happy: )

Nekalan palvelukeskus oli sinällään looginen nimi tälle pysäkille, ilmeisesti vain on ollut liian pitkä, mutta oliko tämä "kadunnimi xx" tässä todellakin ainoa järkevä vaihtoehto? Jos tämä sama muoti jatkuu, lienee kauppakeskus Duon kohdalla oleva pysäkit pian muotoa "Insinöörinkatu 40"...

----------


## ultrix

> Asiasta toiseen, pysäkkipäreitä on taas käyty vaihtelemassa, ainakin Muotialantiellä. Nekalan palvelukeskuksen kohdalla Korkinmäen suuntaan oleva pysäkki tottelee uuden kilven mukaan nimeä Muotialantie 38. Vastapuolella olevaa pärettä en tullut katsoneeksi, mutta lienee samalla logiikalla uudelleennimetty. Samalla vaivalla olisi voinut käydä muuttamassa myös pari seuraavaa pysäkkiä; Siirtolapuutarha-nimi nyt vielä menettelee, mutta "Muotialantie"-niminen pysäkki on kaikkea muuta kuin looginen. Ymmärtäisin, jos tämä olisi kadun ensimmäinen tai viimeinen pysäkki, mutta kun tämä on se kaikkein keskimmäisin. (Okei, ennen kadun jatkamista Hallilantielle saakka tämä on ollutkin viimeinen )
> 
> Nekalan palvelukeskus oli sinällään looginen nimi tälle pysäkille, ilmeisesti vain on ollut liian pitkä, mutta oliko tämä "kadunnimi xx" tässä todellakin ainoa järkevä vaihtoehto? Jos tämä sama muoti jatkuu, lienee kauppakeskus Duon kohdalla oleva pysäkit pian muotoa "Insinöörinkatu 40"...


Eijeijeijei! Nekalan palvelukeskus oli ehkä ylipitkä, mutta Muotialantie 64/67 ei palvele ketään. Olisivat edes tehneet palvelukeskukseen kyselyn, että onko palvelukeskuksella jotain epävirallista, mutta lyhyempää lempinimeä.

No, tämä nyt on vain linjan 31 murheena. Vaikka onkin periaatetasolla iso juttu.

----------


## Rester

Kesäaikataulujen julkaisun yhteydessä näytää myös pysäkkien nimistö päivittyneen.

23:n pääte Ahvenisjärventien varressa tottelee nyt nimeä "Länsi-Hervanta". Saman nimen on myös saanut kadun toisella puolella oleva, 6:n ja Y23:n käytössä oleva pysäkki. Sinällään looginen muutos, "Hervanta" kun ei ole ulkopaikkakuntalaisin silmin se loogisin, kun varsinainen Hervannan keskusta tämä ei edes ole.

Sitten yksi erikoinen muutos; nimittäin valtaväylän varressa oleva Laulu*n*maan pysäkkipari on nykyisin nimellä Laulumaa  :Eek: , molempiin suuntiin. Onko tämä muka sen virallinen nimi, vai onko tässä jokin painovirhe iskenyt tämän osalta.

Myös Keskustorin pysäkit on eritelty kirjaimilla A-R. Kadunvarren pysäkit ovat aakkosten alkupäässä, joten mahdollinen Keskustorin laiturialueen poistaminen ei jätä kirjaimiin mitään aukkoa.

----------


## ultrix

> Kesäaikataulujen julkaisun yhteydessä näytää myös pysäkkien nimistö päivittyneen.
> 
> 23:n pääte Ahvenisjärventien varressa tottelee nyt nimeä "Länsi-Hervanta". Saman nimen on myös saanut kadun toisella puolella oleva, 6:n ja Y23:n käytössä oleva pysäkki. Sinällään looginen muutos, "Hervanta" kun ei ole ulkopaikkakuntalaisin silmin se loogisin, kun varsinainen Hervannan keskusta tämä ei edes ole.
> 
> Sitten yksi erikoinen muutos; nimittäin valtaväylän varressa oleva Laulu*n*maan pysäkkipari on nykyisin nimellä Laulumaa , molempiin suuntiin. Onko tämä muka sen virallinen nimi, vai onko tässä jokin painovirhe iskenyt tämän osalta.
> 
> Myös Keskustorin pysäkit on eritelty kirjaimilla A-R. Kadunvarren pysäkit ovat aakkosten alkupäässä, joten mahdollinen Keskustorin laiturialueen poistaminen ei jätä kirjaimiin mitään aukkoa.


No jo on hyviä muutoksia, oli kunnallisharjoittelustani sentään jotain hyötyä  :Wink:  Ehdotin kokonaisen läjän noita uusia nimiä, mutta Hervanta-pysäkille en hoksannut ehdottaa ilmeistä Länsi-Hervantaa. Tulevaisuudessa Hervanta onkin _paikka_​, ei pysäkki.

Laulumaa on kyllä selvä virhe, sillä Laulunmaankatu ja Laulunvainionkatu sekä Laulunsilta tulevat alueella muinoin sijainneesta Laulun talosta. Samoin Veisun kaupunginosa on saanut nimensä Laulun naapurina olleesta Veisun talosta. On messukyläläisillä ollut ainakin huumoria tilojensa nimeämisessä.

----------


## Rester

Mikähän idea on edelleen pitää Itsenäisyydenkatu 3:n pysäkillä 2 eri pysäkkinumeroa (509 ja 511), kun paikalla ei kuitenkaan nykyjään ole kuin 1 fyysinen pysäkki? Numeroinnin ongelman pystyi havaitsemaan nyt kesäaikataulujen alkaessa, kun pysäkille oli syystä tai toisesta toimitettu vain toisen numeron perusteella olevat aikataulut (muistaakseni 511), jossa käytännössä näkyivät vain jommallekummalle torille päättyvät linjat, heilurilinjoista ei mainittu sanallakaan.

Asia olisi oikeasti okei, jos paikalla olisi oikeasti 2 erillistä pysäkkiä (mallia Koskipuisto tai Rautatieasema), mutta nämä molemmat "Itsenäisyydenkatu 3" -pysäkkipäreet ovat saman katoksen eri päädyissä kiinni, joten suurin osa matkustajista käytännössä olettaa, että kyse on samannumeroisesta pysäkistä.

----------


## ultrix

> Mikähän idea on edelleen pitää Itsenäisyydenkatu 3:n pysäkillä 2 eri pysäkkinumeroa (509 ja 511), kun paikalla ei kuitenkaan nykyjään ole kuin 1 fyysinen pysäkki? Numeroinnin ongelman pystyi havaitsemaan nyt kesäaikataulujen alkaessa, kun pysäkille oli syystä tai toisesta toimitettu vain toisen numeron perusteella olevat aikataulut (muistaakseni 511), jossa käytännössä näkyivät vain jommallekummalle torille päättyvät linjat, heilurilinjoista ei mainittu sanallakaan.
> 
> Asia olisi oikeasti okei, jos paikalla olisi oikeasti 2 erillistä pysäkkiä (mallia Koskipuisto tai Rautatieasema), mutta nämä molemmat "Itsenäisyydenkatu 3" -pysäkkipäreet ovat saman katoksen eri päädyissä kiinni, joten suurin osa matkustajista käytännössä olettaa, että kyse on samannumeroisesta pysäkistä.


Tämä juontaa juurensa johonkin noin kymmenen vuoden taakse, kun siinä oli vielä kaksi eri pysäkkitolppaa, jotka sitten jonkun työn yhteydessä yhdistettiin ja ne jäivät sikseen pysyvästi.

Olen ihmetellyt samaa, eikä muutoksen luulisi olevan kovin iso juttu taustajärjestelmässäkään. Esim. joku kesäharjoittelija voisi tehdä sen :Wink:

----------


## Rester

Pysäkin numero 5128 nimi on jostain syystä itse päreessä nimellä "Mäentakusenkatu", vaikka se pysäkkidatassa tottelee nimeä Koilliskeskus. En ole varma, onko tämä muutettu jälkeenpäin takaisin tuoksi, vai onko vain jäänyt aiemmin muuttamatta oikeaksi. Nyt jokatapauksessa tuon nimisiä pysäkkejä on maastossa taas 3.

Jos nimettäisiin tämä 5081/5128 -pysäkkipari (CM:n kohdalla oleva) nimelle Linnainmaa, niin saataisiin samannimiset, eri suuntaan olevien pysäkkien nimiä eliminoiduksi. Koilliskeskus-nimiseksi voisi jäädä Aitolahdentiellä olevat molemmat pysäkkiparit. Tai sitten sama homma kääntäen toisinpäin.

----------


## killerpop

aikataulut.tampere.fi:stä katsoneena, näyttäisi linjalle 21 tulevan pysäkit Ylöjärventie 1822 ja Ylöjärventie 1823. Sinänsä, näinhän se on hyvä nimetäkin. Mutta kun tarkistellaan sitten asiaa Lamminpään suunnalta on Ylöjärveltä - Lielahti osuudella peräkkäin sitten pysäkit Ravirata, Ravirata, Ylöjärventie, Ylöjärventie.

Jos tuossa Pikkulampi/Suonsivunkatu/Ylöjärventie olisi onnistuttu saamaan länteen menevä pysäkkiristeyksen länsipuolelle, olisi vaikka kaikki pysäkit voineet olla Pikkulampea. No Ylöjärvelle päin mentässä on pysäkkiluettelo puolestaan Ylöjärventie, Suonsivunkatu, Ylöjärventie 22, Ravirata, Ravirata

----------


## Rester

Aitolahdentien ja Sammon valtatien risteyksessä olevat pysäkkisyvennykset on otettu jälleen käyttöön. Länteen päin ajettaessa on pysäkki nimeltään Kässälän silta, itään puolestaan Sammon valtatie 70. Ainakaan toistaiseksi näitä käyttäväksi ei ole merkitty muita linjoja kuin Y17 (itään VEHMAINEN, länteen KESKUSTORI), vaikka Kässälän sillan pysäkkiä voisivat teoriassa käyttää myös linjat 17,37 ja 38. Käytännön hyötyä näille linjoille ei tästä tosin juurikaan olisi.

----------


## ultrix

> Jos nimettäisiin tämä 5081/5128 -pysäkkipari (CM:n kohdalla oleva) nimelle Linnainmaa, niin saataisiin samannimiset, eri suuntaan olevien pysäkkien nimiä eliminoiduksi. Koilliskeskus-nimiseksi voisi jäädä Aitolahdentiellä olevat molemmat pysäkkiparit. Tai sitten sama homma kääntäen toisinpäin.


Mielestäni parempi olisi muuttaa pysäkkipari 5125/5126 (Aitolahdentie 43/36) Linnainmaaksi. Onhan maanantaista alkaen "Aitolahdentie 36" linjojen 19 ja 29 pääteasema, mikä näkyy myös mm. Lissussa. Silti harva osaisi näyttää kartalta, missä on Aitolahdentie 43 tai 36  Linnainmaan Sherwoodin tietänee useampi.  :Wink: 




> aikataulut.tampere.fi:stä katsoneena, näyttäisi linjalle 21 tulevan pysäkit Ylöjärventie 1822 ja Ylöjärventie 1823. Sinänsä, näinhän se on hyvä nimetäkin. Mutta kun tarkistellaan sitten asiaa Lamminpään suunnalta on Ylöjärveltä - Lielahti osuudella peräkkäin sitten pysäkit Ravirata, Ravirata, Ylöjärventie, Ylöjärventie.
> 
> Jos tuossa Pikkulampi/Suonsivunkatu/Ylöjärventie olisi onnistuttu saamaan länteen menevä pysäkkiristeyksen länsipuolelle, olisi vaikka kaikki pysäkit voineet olla Pikkulampea. No Ylöjärvelle päin mentässä on pysäkkiluettelo puolestaan Ylöjärventie, Suonsivunkatu, Ylöjärventie 22, Ravirata, Ravirata


Jos Ylöjärventien varren Ylöjärventie (ja 22) ja Tampereen puolinen Ravirata nimettäisiin uudestaan, niminä voisi hyvin olla Ala-Grilli ja Ylä-Grilli. Molemmathan noista menevät aina välillä nurin, mutta heräävät vähän ajan päästä henkiin, vaan nimi ei koskaan muutu vaikka yrittäjät vaihtuvat. Nimeämiskäytäntö osoittaisi myös tamperelaista rentoutta, "meillä nimetään pysäkit nakki- ja kebabkioskien mukaan" ja samalla linjallahan pääsisi aina Pulterista asti hakemaan hiukopalaa Lamminkylästä.  :Wink: 




> Aitolahdentien ja Sammon valtatien risteyksessä olevat pysäkkisyvennykset on otettu jälleen käyttöön. Länteen päin ajettaessa on pysäkki nimeltään Kässälän silta, itään puolestaan Sammon valtatie 70. Ainakaan toistaiseksi näitä käyttäväksi ei ole merkitty muita linjoja kuin Y17 (itään VEHMAINEN, länteen KESKUSTORI), vaikka Kässälän sillan pysäkkiä voisivat teoriassa käyttää myös linjat 17,37 ja 38. Käytännön hyötyä näille linjoille ei tästä tosin juurikaan olisi.


Taas ei olla ajateltu ihan loppuun asti tätäkään asiaa, miksei se voisi olla myös toiseen suuntaan Kässälän silta?

----------


## Rester

Tämä uusi Ylöjärventie-pysäkkipari linjalla 21 on hieman hämäävä niin matkustajien kuin kuljettajienkin kannalta. Pysäkki (ainakin vielä viime viikolla oli vielä) merkittynä vain normaalilla linja-autopysäkin liikennemerkillä, ilman mitään linjapäreitä. Pysäkki on kuitenkin virallisesti linjan käytössä.

Tampereen tapa on näiden pysäkkien kohdalla yleensä ollut, että ne eivät sillä hetkellä ole minkään linjan käytössä, paikalla on vain "varaus" mahdollista myöhempää käyttöä varten. Esimerkkinä tästä voisi ottaa vaikka linjalla 13 Tohlopinkadun ja Tesoman valtatien risteyksen: käännyttäessä Tohlopinkadulta Tesoman vt:lle kohti Länsitoria on heti käännöksen jälkeen pysäkki, joka on vailla mitään linjapäreitä, eikä sitä ole merkitty edes kartalle pysäkiksi. Tästä on silti satunnaisesti ollut kyytiinpyrkijöitä. Toinen vastaava oli aikanaan Partolassa Kenkätiellä, Veskan edessä oleva pysäkki, jota ei saanut käyttää asiasta tehdyn kantelun vuoksi hetkeen laisinkaan.

Eli välillä nämä "tyhjät" pysäkit ovat käytössä, ja välillä eivät. Olisi hienoa saada näihin jokin yhtenäinen käytäntö, vaikka sitten linjapäreiden paikalle lisäkilpi "ei käytössä". Ei ole iso asia, mutta näissä tilanteissa tulee aina epäselvyyksiä, jos kuljettaja ajaa tällaisen pärevapaan pysäkin ohi kyytiin ottamatta, ja asiaa aletaan selvittelemään jälkeenpäin. Itse olen ottanut yleensä näistäkin kyytiin (ellei ko. tolpan käyttöä ole ehdottomasti kielletty), ja kehottanut ensi kerralla tulemaan toiselle, käytössä olevalle, pysäkille.

----------


## ultrix

> Toinen vastaava oli aikanaan Partolassa Kenkätiellä, Veskan edessä oleva pysäkki, jota ei saanut käyttää asiasta tehdyn kantelun vuoksi hetkeen laisinkaan.


Kuka kanteli, milloin, ja mikä kantelun oleellinen sisältö oli?

----------


## tkp

> Eli välillä nämä "tyhjät" pysäkit ovat käytössä, ja välillä eivät. Olisi hienoa saada näihin jokin yhtenäinen käytäntö, vaikka sitten linjapäreiden paikalle lisäkilpi "ei käytössä". Ei ole iso asia, mutta näissä tilanteissa tulee aina epäselvyyksiä, jos kuljettaja ajaa tällaisen pärevapaan pysäkin ohi kyytiin ottamatta, ja asiaa aletaan selvittelemään jälkeenpäin. Itse olen ottanut yleensä näistäkin kyytiin (ellei ko. tolpan käyttöä ole ehdottomasti kielletty), ja kehottanut ensi kerralla tulemaan toiselle, käytössä olevalle, pysäkille.


Näemmä Naistenmatkantieltä, Saapastien risteyksen vierestä on poistettu kokonaan pysäkkikyltti. Tässäkään ei ollut mitään linjamerkintöjä, pelkkä pysäkinmerkki ja rivi tyhjiä päreitä, ja pysäkkiä muistaakseni käytti Y1 tms. jota ajettiin pari kertaa vuodessa. Ei ollut kerta eikä kaksi kun pysäkillä oli ihmisiä odottamassa bussia, kävin joskus sanomassa että tulee pitkä odotus että Saapastien pysäkiltä pääsee nopeammin...

----------


## Rester

> Kuka kanteli, milloin, ja mikä kantelun oleellinen sisältö oli?


Tämä kanne tehtiin silloin, kun linjan 1 reitti muutettiin kulkemaan Pirkkahallille Naistenmatkantien sijaan tuon Partolan kauppakeskittymän kautta. Kantelu liittyy jotenkin siihen, että Tampereen sisäisiä linjoja vedettiin Pirkkalan puolelle, joka puolestaan loukkasi Paunun yksinoikeutta Pirkkalan-liikenteeseen. Lisäksi närää aiheutti se, että linjalla 1 pääsi matkustamaan Partolasta sisäisen lipun hinnalla Tampereen suuntaan siinä missä seutubusseissa perittiin (ja peritään kai vieläkin?) seutumaksu.

Näin se käsittääkseni pääpiirteissään meni.

Eli käytännössä sama aihe kuin tässä Peren-tapauksessa, jonka käsittely ilmeisesti on vieläkin kesken, koska kääntöpaikalle ei ole vieläkään virallista pysäkkiä...

----------


## Rester

Mikä tarkoitus muuten on Itsenäisyydenkadulla, Tammelan palvelukeskuksen kohdalla olevalla pysäkillä (nimeltään Palvelukeskus)? Ymmärrettävästi siinä eivät pysähdy Sammon aukion suunnasta tulevat bussit, mutta miksi Salhojankadun suunnasta tulevista autoistakin vain seutuliikenteen linjat pysähtyvät? 23:lla on käytännössä sama matka edelliseltä pysäkiltä, miksei tällä ole tässä kohdassa pysäkkiä?

Tällä pysäkillä kun näkee silloin tällöin kaupunkiin pyrkiviä asiakkaita huitomassa jokaiselle ohimenevälle autolle, luonnollisesti tuloksetta. Jos tämä on palvelubussille tarkoitettu pysäkki, niin sitten siinä ei tarvitsisi pysähtyä minkään "tavallisen" linjan bussin.

Lisäksi huomiona, että Tuulensuussa länteen päin menevien pysäkit on muutettu kaikessa hiljaisuudessa niin, että kaksi lähinnä risteystä olevaa pysäkkiä on lännen suuntaan jatkavien linjojen käytössä, taaimmaisin pysäkki on nykyään pelkkänä jättöpysäkkinä Pyynikintorille päättävien autojen osalta. Talvikauden alkaessa mm. 25 pysähtyi tuossa viimeisellä pysäkillä, jossain vaiheessa päreet kuitenkin käytiin vaihtamassa nykyisille paikoilleen, sen enempää siitä kenellekään informoimatta.
Muutenkin nuo 2 pysäkkiä voisi yhdistää samaksi, nykyisin ovat sen verta lähellä toisiaan.

----------


## Elias

Hervannassa Kotkansiipi on saamassa molemmin puolin tietä pysäkkikatokset. Pysäkkejä myös siirretään hieman ja sinne tehtiin pysäkkisyvennyksiä. Varmaan jo tällä viikolla ehkä käytössä.

----------


## nakkisormi

> Mikä tarkoitus muuten on Itsenäisyydenkadulla, Tammelan palvelukeskuksen kohdalla olevalla pysäkillä (nimeltään Palvelukeskus)? Ymmärrettävästi siinä eivät pysähdy Sammon aukion suunnasta tulevat bussit, mutta miksi Salhojankadun suunnasta tulevista autoistakin vain seutuliikenteen linjat pysähtyvät? 23:lla on käytännössä sama matka edelliseltä pysäkiltä, miksei tällä ole tässä kohdassa pysäkkiä?
> 
> Tällä pysäkillä kun näkee silloin tällöin kaupunkiin pyrkiviä asiakkaita huitomassa jokaiselle ohimenevälle autolle, luonnollisesti tuloksetta. Jos tämä on palvelubussille tarkoitettu pysäkki, niin sitten siinä ei tarvitsisi pysähtyä minkään "tavallisen" linjan bussin.


Tämä, kuten myöskään palvelukeskuksen toisella puolella Tammelankadulla sijaitseva samanniminen pysäkki, ei ole minkään palvelulinjan ajantasauspiste, mutta alueella liikennöivät palvelubussit 2 ja 15 käyttänevät näitä pysäkkejä tarvittaessa. Olen ymmärtänyt, että molemmat pysäkit on aikanaan rakennettu juuri palvelubusseja ajatellen.

Linja 70 ei ole aina pysähtynyt tällä pysäkillä, vaan pysäkkipäre on lisätty suht hiljan - en muista tarkkaa ajankohtaa, mutta muutaman vuoden sisällä. Muut Salhojankatua kulkeneet seutuliikenteen vuorot ovat käyttäneet pysäkkiä enemmän tai vähemmän virallisesti jo sitä ennen.

Linjan 23 pysähtymisessä tässä olisi tietysti puolensa ja puolensa, mutta ainakin kävelymatkat Itsenäisyydenkadun vaihtopysäkeille ja Tammelan alueelle lyhenisivät hieman.

----------


## Hatka

> Mikä tarkoitus muuten on Itsenäisyydenkadulla, Tammelan palvelukeskuksen kohdalla olevalla pysäkillä (nimeltään Palvelukeskus)? Ymmärrettävästi siinä eivät pysähdy Sammon aukion suunnasta tulevat bussit, mutta miksi Salhojankadun suunnasta tulevista autoistakin vain seutuliikenteen linjat pysähtyvät? 23:lla on käytännössä sama matka edelliseltä pysäkiltä, miksei tällä ole tässä kohdassa pysäkkiä?


Pysäkki on myös linja-autoasemalle päättyvien vakiovuorojen pysäkki. Nehän eivät pysähdy Kalevan kirkon jälkeen ennen tätä pysäkkiä.

----------


## Rester

Teollisuustielle on saatu nyt pysäkkipari, nimeltään Haukihaaranraitti. Sijainnin pystyy nimen perusteella päättelemään.  :Wink: 

Kohmankaareen on puolestaan ilmestynyt uusi, vielä nimeämätön pysäkkipari lähelle Kohmankadun ja Kohmankaaren risteystä. Lähempänä Tesomankatua ollut Terveysasema-pysäkki on ainakin poistettu, käyköhän samoin toisessa suunnassa olevalle Kohmankatu-pysäkkiparille?

----------


## Elias

Kaupunki on näemmä ruvennut panostamaan pysäkkeihin ja hyvä niin. Tätä kirjoitettaessa puoli tunti sitten Kotkansiiven pysäkkisyvennyksiä jo asvaltoitiin. Saas nähdä millon tulee käyttöön, veikkaan, että mahdollisesti tällä viikolla tai seuraavalla. Täytyy katsoa jos jaksan käydä kuvaamassa.

----------


## jtm

Tämä on jo "vanha" havainto mutta Perhetukikeskus (5038) ja Hoitokoti (5040) pysäkeillehän on ilmestynyt pysäkkikatokset. En tiedä koska ovat tulleet mutta itse huomasin pari-kolme viikkoa sitten.

----------


## ultrix

> Kaupunki on näemmä ruvennut panostamaan pysäkkeihin ja hyvä niin. Tätä kirjoitettaessa puoli tunti sitten Kotkansiiven pysäkkisyvennyksiä jo asvaltoitiin.


Miten pysäkkisyvennysten asvaltointi liittyy pysäkkeihin panostamiseen?

----------


## Elias

> Miten pysäkkisyvennysten asvaltointi liittyy pysäkkeihin panostamiseen?


Kuten olen tässä samassa aiheessa muutama päivä sitten kirjoittanut, sinne tehdään pysäkkikatoksia & pysäkkisyvennyksiä ja pysäkkejä yleisestikin parannetaan. Lumi vaan näköjään keskeytti työt muutamaksi päiväksi, vaan nyt eilen kun lumi muuttui loskaksi niin töitä näköjään jatkettiin.

----------


## ultrix

> Kuten olen tässä samassa aiheessa muutama päivä sitten kirjoittanut, sinne tehdään pysäkkikatoksia & pysäkkisyvennyksiä ja pysäkkejä yleisestikin parannetaan. Lumi vaan näköjään keskeytti työt muutamaksi päiväksi, vaan nyt eilen kun lumi muuttui loskaksi niin töitä näköjään jatkettiin.


Pysäkkikatos onkin jo pysäkkeihin panostamista, syvennyshän on käytännössä autoliikenteen etuus.

----------


## Rester

Kotkansiiven tapauksessa paikalle tulee myös keskikoroke, eli kyse ei ole varsinaisesta syvennyksestä.

Sujuvuuden kannalta syvennys kuitenkin on tarpeen pääväylillä, ettei bussi- tai muun letkan tarvitse pysähtyä yhden pysäkillä seisovan auton takia. Pääväylillä tarkoitan isoja kokoojakatuja, kuten Hatanpään valtatie.

Pappilan Luhtaankadulla yritettiin liikenteen rauhoittamista sijoittamalla pysäkit ajoradalle samalle kohtaa keskikorokkeen kanssa, vaan kuinkas käytännössä kävikään: bussit ohitetaan kiertämällä koroke räikeästi väärältä puolen.

Kolikolla on aina 2 puolta.

----------


## Hatka

> Pappilan Luhtaankadulla yritettiin liikenteen rauhoittamista sijoittamalla pysäkit ajoradalle samalle kohtaa keskikorokkeen kanssa, vaan kuinkas käytännössä kävikään: bussit ohitetaan kiertämällä koroke räikeästi väärältä puolen.
> 
> Kolikolla on aina 2 puolta.


Tämähän Luhtaankadulla onkin liikenteen sujuvuuden kannalta suunnittelun kukkanen. :Icon Frown:  Tällä on ilmeisesti tarkoitus näyttää, että kadulla on vilkas liikenne, kun bussi kerää koko kadun mitalta henkilöautot peräänsä pysähtyessään pysäkeillä, niin letka voi olla melkoinen kadun toisessa päässä. Korokkeet ja saarekkeet sinänsä ovat ihan hyväksyttäviä rauhoittajia. Tällaisella suunnittelulla vain lisätään henkilöautoilijoiden negatiivista suhtautumista joukkoliikenteeseen ja kuljettajiin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tämähän Luhtaankadulla onkin liikenteen sujuvuuden kannalta suunnittelun kukkanen. Tällä on ilmeisesti tarkoitus näyttää, että kadulla on vilkas liikenne, kun bussi kerää koko kadun mitalta henkilöautot peräänsä pysähtyessään pysäkeillä, niin letka voi olla melkoinen kadun toisessa päässä. Korokkeet ja saarekkeet sinänsä ovat ihan hyväksyttäviä rauhoittajia. Tällaisella suunnittelulla vain lisätään henkilöautoilijoiden negatiivista suhtautumista joukkoliikenteeseen ja kuljettajiin.


No tarkoitushan tällaisella suunnitteluratkaisulla olisi siirtää läpikulkevaa liikennettä muualle ilman että alueella asuvien yhteyksiä heikennettäisiin. Ja tähän pyritään nimen omaan tekemällä läpiajosta epämiellyttävää. Perinteisesti läpiajosta päästään yksinkertaisesti katkaisemalla katu, mutta kuten sanottu, kadun katkaisu voi olla hankalaa paikallisille asukkaille, joille voi tulla aikamoiset kiertomatkat tietyissä tapauksissa.

En ole siellä päin aikoihin pyörinyt, niin en sano mitään ratkaisun toimivuudesta, mutta edellinen ihan vain arvioinnin pohjaksi, eli mitä tuolla on oikeastaan yritetty. Tuolla alueella Kissanmaa - Takahuhti - Pappila yleensä kaupungin liikennesuunnittelu kokee läpiajavan liikenteen ongelmalliseksi varsinkin liikenneturvallisuuden kannalta ja tarkkasilmäinen huomaa alueella huomattavan variaation kaikenlaisia muitakin yrityksiä liikenteen rauhoittamiseksi. Katujen katkaisuun ei ole kuitenkaan toistaiseksi haluttu mennä.

----------


## Elias

Tässä siis kuvia Kotkansiivestä.. (pysäkit 3761 ja 3760). Kuvat saattavat olla hiukan sumeita, koska ne on otettu 5 megapikselin kännykkäkameralla. Toisesta kuvasta sain tosin yllättävän hyvän muokkaamalla.. Bussikin pääsi juuri sopivasti kuvaan. Tälläinen ratkaisu siis.

----------


## ultrix

> Tämähän Luhtaankadulla onkin liikenteen sujuvuuden kannalta suunnittelun kukkanen. Tällä on ilmeisesti tarkoitus näyttää, että kadulla on vilkas liikenne, kun bussi kerää koko kadun mitalta henkilöautot peräänsä pysähtyessään pysäkeillä, niin letka voi olla melkoinen kadun toisessa päässä. Korokkeet ja saarekkeet sinänsä ovat ihan hyväksyttäviä rauhoittajia. Tällaisella suunnittelulla vain lisätään henkilöautoilijoiden negatiivista suhtautumista joukkoliikenteeseen ja kuljettajiin.


Ehkä se saa myös jonkun autoilijan miettimään, pitäisikö jättää auto kotiin, kun autolla ei pääse (laillisesti) yhtään nopeampaa kuin bussilla. Nuolialantielle on kuulemma vireillä vastaavantyyppinen ratkaisu, jossa bussin voi ohittaa ainoastaan kiertämällä vastaantulevien kaistan kautta  mikä on käytännössä sama asia kuin automaattinen nokkakolari.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Ehkä se saa myös jonkun autoilijan miettimään, pitäisikö jättää auto kotiin, kun autolla ei pääse (laillisesti) yhtään nopeampaa kuin bussilla.


Ehkä joku miettiikin noin, mutta eiköhän se 99,9 % mieleen juolahtavista asioista ole joukkoliikennenegatiivisia. Asiaan liittyen parasta mainospaikkaahan joukkoliikenteelle olisi juuri linja-autojen peräseinät, joita ainakin jossain määrin henkilöautoilijat saavat ja joutuvat katselemaan liikenteessä. Ja sielläkin kannattaisi mainostaa joukkoliikenteen todellisia etuja; halpaa hintaa ja käytön helppouksia verrattuna omaan autoon.

----------


## killerpop

> Nuolialantielle on kuulemma vireillä vastaavantyyppinen ratkaisu, jossa bussin voi ohittaa ainoastaan kiertämällä vastaantulevien kaistan kautta  mikä on käytännössä sama asia kuin automaattinen nokkakolari.


Toivottavasti suunnitelmat jäävät suunnitelmiksi, eikä niitä toteuteta, sillä tällaisen pääväylän tietoinen pilaaminen onnettomuusherkäksi tieksi joudutaan riittävän monen vahingon jälkeen muuttamaan takaisin ennalleen.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Ehkä se saa myös jonkun autoilijan miettimään, pitäisikö jättää auto kotiin, kun autolla ei pääse (laillisesti) yhtään nopeampaa kuin bussilla. Nuolialantielle on kuulemma vireillä vastaavantyyppinen ratkaisu, jossa bussin voi ohittaa ainoastaan kiertämällä vastaantulevien kaistan kautta  mikä on käytännössä sama asia kuin automaattinen nokkakolari.


Helsingin Kampissa Simonkadulla on vastaavanlainen tilanne itään päin menijöiden kaistalla. Toiseen suuntaan autot menevät eri kaistaa kuin bussit ja ratikat. Yhden kerran kun olin tulossa Kamppiin länteen menevällä 65A:lla, vastaantulevien kaistalla joku autoilija ei jaksanut jäädä odottamaan, että itään päin menevä bussi lähtisi pois pysäkiltä, vaan yritti lähteä ohittaa sitä ja koukkasi puolittain vastaantulevalle joukkoliikenteelle tarkoitetulle kaistalle suoraan sitä pitkin tulevan bussin eteen. Bussi, jossa matkustin, joutui tekemään äkkijarrutuksen ja jäämään odottamaan kaistan vapautumista. Sitten kun itäänpäin menevä bussi lähti pysäkiltä, pääsi tuo autoilija omalle kaistalleen ja länteenpäin menevä bussi jatkamaan omalle pysäkilleen. Kyllä varmaan noin pösilöt tapaukset ovat suhteellisen harvassa, mutta kyllä niitäkin aina välillä löytyy.

----------


## Rester

> Ehkä se saa myös jonkun autoilijan miettimään, pitäisikö jättää auto kotiin, kun autolla ei pääse (laillisesti) yhtään nopeampaa kuin bussilla. Nuolialantielle on kuulemma vireillä vastaavantyyppinen ratkaisu, jossa bussin voi ohittaa ainoastaan kiertämällä vastaantulevien kaistan kautta  mikä on käytännössä sama asia kuin automaattinen nokkakolari.


Entäs kun monta bussia on jonossa, joista vain ensimmäisellä on tarvetta pysähtyä pysäkeillä ottamaan/jättämään matkustajia? Loput perässä tulevat (ja näitä ruuhka-aikaan on!) sitten odottelevat jokaisen pysäkin kohdalla kiltisti perässä, myöhästyen turhaan jatkuvasti omasta aikataulustaan. Ei, ei tällaista ratkaisua noin vilkkaalle joukkoliikennekadulle. Esim. hidastetyynyt, joista bussit pystyvät ajamaan lähes normaalivauhdilla läpi, olisivat omiaan siirtämään ei-haluttua liikennettä muille väylille. Henkilöautoilijoiden houkuttamiseen muille reiteille löytyy kyllä muitakin vaihtoehtoja. (Hidastetyynyt, "käänteiset" liva-etuudet, jne.)

Nuolialantien läpiajoliikennettä en muutenkaan ole koskaan ymmärtänyt - Sarankulmankatu/Ilmailunkatu kun on messuaikoja lukuunottamatta Nuolialantietä huomattavasti nopeampi reitti Partolan suuntaan - nopeusrajoitus on käytännössä koko matkalla 60 km/h suoralla tiellä siinä missä Nuolialantiellä rajoituksena on 40 km/h ja kadun päässä hitaat Naistenmatkantien risteyksen liikennevalot.

Muutenkin tuollaiset ratkaisut ovat omiaan vähentämään henkilöautoilijoiden kunnoitusta busseja kohtaan (minkä Admiral Observer jo mainitsikin), joka ei tällä hetkelläkään ole muutenkaan turhan korkealla tasolla.

Luhtaankatu oli liikenteellisesti tuollaiseen sopiva kokeilukohde, mutta jonkinlainen ohitusmahdollisuus - vaikka sitten juuri ja juuri henkilöauton levyinen - olisi kuitenkin liikenneturvallisuuden nimissä tuohon jätettävä. Itse alueella lähes päivittäin kulkevana (bussin ratissa sekä jalan) voin todeta, ettei tuo nykyinen ratkaisu ole todellakaan toimiva, se kun koetaan lähinnä kiusanteoksi, ja meininki on sen mukaista.

----------


## hylje

> Entäs kun monta bussia on jonossa, joista vain ensimmäisellä on tarvetta pysähtyä pysäkeillä ottamaan/jättämään matkustajia?


Jos matkustajia on vähän, aikataulua on varaa sorvata jotta bussit eivät aja jonossa. 

Jos busseilla on niin paljon matkustajia että jonoutumista ei voi estää, bussien kannattaa järjestään pysähtyä kaikilla pysäkeillä. Tämä ehkäisee jonoutumista, kun myöhästyneen bussin takana oleva toinen bussi ei ohita myöhästyneen bussin vastikään tyhjentämiä pysäkeitä.

Jonoutumista ehkäisee myös syvennyksettömän pysäkin tulppaefekti, joka vapauttaa edelläolevan kaistan muusta liikenteestä: pysäkiltä lähtevä bussi saa käyttöönsä väliaikaisen bussikaistan.

Tulppana toimivat pysäkit ovat edullinen ja tehokas menetelmä rauhoittaa nopeuksia ja siten edistää liikenneturvallisuutta sekaliikennekaduilla. Jalankulkijat ja pyöräilijät kiittävät. Joukkoliikenteen edistäminen on oikeastaan sivuvaikutus.

Autoilijalla ei ole mitään etuoikeutta käyttäytyä miten vaarallisesti kuin lystää, eikä liikennesuunnittelun tule perustua autoilijan vapaaseen toimintaan jos liikenteessä on muitakin kuin autoilijoita. Kuulutan kanssa-autoilijoilleni vastuusta tonnin teräskuution käsittelystä.

----------


## Rester

> Jos matkustajia on vähän, aikataulua on varaa sorvata jotta bussit eivät aja jonossa. 
> 
> Jos busseilla on niin paljon matkustajia että jonoutumista ei voi estää, bussien kannattaa järjestään pysähtyä kaikilla pysäkeillä. Tämä ehkäisee jonoutumista, kun myöhästyneen bussin takana oleva toinen bussi ei ohita myöhästyneen bussin vastikään tyhjentämiä pysäkeitä.
> 
> Jonoutumista ehkäisee myös syvennyksettömän pysäkin tulppaefekti, joka vapauttaa edelläolevan kaistan muusta liikenteestä: pysäkiltä lähtevä bussi saa käyttöönsä väliaikaisen bussikaistan.
> 
> Tulppana toimivat pysäkit ovat edullinen ja tehokas menetelmä rauhoittaa nopeuksia ja siten edistää liikenneturvallisuutta sekaliikennekaduilla. Jalankulkijat ja pyöräilijät kiittävät. Joukkoliikenteen edistäminen on oikeastaan sivuvaikutus.


No jos linjojen 1 ja 18 peräkkäinajoa länteenkään ei saatu pois edes lauantaipäivistä, niin en jaksa uskoa tuonkaan aikataulutuksen porrastamiseen. Ja kyllä, ajavat jopa aikataulunkin mukaan peräkanaa. Hatanpään vt:n suuntaan menevät bussit on taas onnistuttu sumputtamaan 2 bussia vetävälle Keskustori H:n pysäkille niin, ruuhka-aikoina samalle pysäkille saattaa olla pyrkimässä yhteensä 3 tai 4 autoa samaan aikaan, jotkut jopa minuutilleen samalla lähtöajalla.

Kaikki nuo ovat kiistatta positiivisia asioita, mutta kun ne eivät tule käytännön liikenteessä toimimaan. Miten tällaisiin ollaan välittömästi lähdössä, vaikka esim. läpiajon kieltäviä liikennemerkkejäkään ei ole Nuolialantielle saatu aikaiseksi? Eivät nekään yksistään tehoa, mutta se olisi jo jonkinlainen alku, tyynyhidasteita sopivin välimatkoin tuon lisäksi, niin luulisi viestin menevän hiljalleen perille. Tamperelainen autoilija on sen verran jääräpää, ettei tuo tulppaaminen tule vaikuttamaan yhtään mitään. Busseihin nämä eivät myöskään tule vaihtamaan kuin suunnittelijoiden villeimmissä päiväunissa.




> Autoilijalla ei ole mitään etuoikeutta käyttäytyä miten vaarallisesti kuin lystää, eikä liikennesuunnittelun tule perustua autoilijan vapaaseen toimintaan jos liikenteessä on muitakin kuin autoilijoita. Kuulutan kanssa-autoilijoilleni vastuusta tonnin teräskuution käsittelystä.


Näinpä. Valitettavasti vain vuosikymmeniä jatkunut henkilöautoliikenteen suosiminen Tampereella on johtanut siihen, että autolijat ovat ottaneet itselleen erivapauksia liikenteessä. Asiaa ei myöskään yhtään auta nämä liikennesuunnittelun kukkaset, joita on mm. Mäentakusenkadulla ja nyt uutena Tesomankadulla, Länsitorin pysäkillä länteen päin; molemmissa tapauksissa bussilla joutuu ylittämään sulkuviivan ja loikkaamaan kahden kaistan yli, jotta matkaa pystyy pysäkiltä lähtiessä jatkaa reitin mukaiseen suuntaan. Mäentakusenkadusta on kyllä annettu palautetta, mutta mitään konkreettista asian korjaamiseksi ei ole tehty kosmettista sulkuviivan lyhennystä lukuunottamatta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tulppana toimivat pysäkit ovat edullinen ja tehokas menetelmä rauhoittaa nopeuksia ja siten edistää liikenneturvallisuutta sekaliikennekaduilla. Jalankulkijat ja pyöräilijät kiittävät. Joukkoliikenteen edistäminen on oikeastaan sivuvaikutus.


Täydennetään vielä, että autoilijoille tulisi olla tarjolla jokin toinen mielekäs reitti, jolla taas voidaan toteuttaa autoliikennettä sujuvoittavia toimenpiteitä. Näin homma sitten ihan oikeasti toimii ja autoliikenne siirtyy sinne, missä siitä on vähemmän haittaa.

Ohimennen sanoen, on oikein hyvä, että juuri nyt noita tulppapysäkkejä tulee Nuolialantielle, sillä vastaavia on alustavasti suunniteltu raitiotielle Pispalan valtaväylälle ja Insinöörinkadulle. Nyt saadaan juurikin sopivasti kokemusta noiden toimivuudesta ja kokonaisvaikutuksista ja raitiotietä suunniteltaessa sitten tiedetään, kannattaako tätä ajatusta käyttää. Raitiotiesuunnitelmiin tuon ajatuksen on tuonut sveitsiläinen raitioteitä suunnitteleva konsultti, joka oli Rambollin alikonsulttina alustavaa yleissuunnitelmaa tehtäessä. Ilmeisesti Sveitsissä ja ainakin Saksassa tuollaiset tulppapysäkit ovat ihan normiratkaisu.

----------


## Rester

> Täydennetään vielä, että autoilijoille tulisi olla tarjolla jokin toinen mielekäs reitti, jolla taas voidaan toteuttaa autoliikennettä sujuvoittavia toimenpiteitä. Näin homma sitten ihan oikeasti toimii ja autoliikenne siirtyy sinne, missä siitä on vähemmän haittaa.
> 
> Ohimennen sanoen, on oikein hyvä, että juuri nyt noita tulppapysäkkejä tulee Nuolialantielle, sillä vastaavia on alustavasti suunniteltu raitiotielle Pispalan valtaväylälle ja Insinöörinkadulle.


Tarkoittanet Pispalan valta*tietä*.  :Wink:  Tämä on kyllä kaikkein riskialttein paikka kokeilla tuota, monestakin syystä: se on toinen kahdesta länteen menevästä järkevästä reitistä, lisäksi bussien aikatauluja ei ole suunniteltu siihen, että jokaisella pysäkillä pysähdyttäisiin pidemmäksikin aikaa. Eri asia, jos rantaväylälle saadaan ne joukkoliikennekaistat, jolloin suuri osa linjoista siirrettäisin sinne.

Montako kokeilua noihin tarvitaan toteamaan, että tulppapysäkit eivät yksinkertaisesti toimi? Vastauksista huomaa, että käytännön kokemus joukkoliikennealasta puuttuu lähes täysin; kaikki nuo toimivat kyllä teoriassa hienosti, mutta käytännön toteutus on usein kaikkea muuta. Esimerkkeinä käy kaikki aiemmissa viesteissä esitetyt kohteet; useamman kaistan ylityksiä, keskikorokkeet älyttömissä paikoissa, jne.

En vastusta turvallisuuden lisäämistä ja väylien rauhoittamista, tähänastiset saavutukset eivät vain oikein ole vakuuttaneet toimivuudellaan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tarkoittanet Pispalan valta*tietä*.  Tämä on kyllä kaikkein riskialttein paikka kokeilla tuota, monestakin syystä: se on toinen kahdesta länteen menevästä järkevästä reitistä, lisäksi bussien aikatauluja ei ole suunniteltu siihen, että jokaisella pysäkillä pysähdyttäisiin pidemmäksikin aikaa. Eri asia, jos rantaväylälle saadaan ne joukkoliikennekaistat, jolloin suuri osa linjoista siirrettäisin sinne.


No tätä vähän meinasinkin: on oikein hyvä, että ensin noita tehdään samantapaiselle katuosuudelle, josta ne ovat kohtalaisen helposti poistettavissa. Raitiotien kanssa ei voi enää kokeilla: radan uudelleenrakentaminen on turhan kallista. Jos Raitiotie vedetään Pispalan valtatietä, niin ei sinne enää busseja jää, vaan kaikki jäljellejäävät bussit menevät sitten Rantaväylää. Pispalan valtatie on suunnittelun kannalta todella vaikea paikka, sillä siellä ei ole tilaa raitiotien omille kaistoille. Siksi siellä on näitäkin ratkaisuja on pohdittu ja siis myös alustavasti ehdotettu, kun oikein muutakaan järkevää ei osata ehdottaa ja raitiovaunujen ei haluta jumittavan autoruuhkaan. Ja onhan sekin aika selvää, että nykyinen todella vilkas liikenne ei kuuluisi keskelle Pispalaa, se pääsee vuotamaan sinne Rantaväylältä, koska Valtatie tarjoaa Rantaväylälle liian hyvän vaihtoehdon.




> Montako kokeilua noihin tarvitaan toteamaan, että tulppapysäkit eivät yksinkertaisesti toimi? Vastauksista huomaa, että käytännön kokemus joukkoliikennealasta puuttuu lähes täysin; kaikki nuo toimivat kyllä teoriassa hienosti, mutta käytännön toteutus on usein kaikkea muuta.


Tämä puoli oikeasti hämmentää minua: Saksassa ja muuallakin Keski-Euroopassa näitä tulppapysäkkejä riittää, niitä rakennetaan, joten kaiken järjen ne myös toimivat. Aika luonnollinen jatkoajatus tuosta on, että vika ei voi olla itse ideassa, vaan täällä joko ei osata rakentaa noita oikein taikka vaihtoehtoisesti soveltaa oikein. Ehkäpä noita on käytetty ajonopeuden laskemiseen tavallisten hidasteiden sijaan hiljaisilla kaduilla eikä liikenteen ohjaamiseen vaihtoehtoisille reiteillä, johon ne minun ymmärryksen mukaan soveltuvat. Voisi myös ajatella, että toimiakseen tulppapysäkkien pitää olla tarpeeksi vilkkaalla kadulla, jotta kiusausta ohitteluun vastaantulevien kaistan kautta ei tulisi. 

Idea tulppapysäkeistä Pispalan valtatiellä on siis tullut siltä osapuolelta, joka on ollut mukana tasan siksi, että heillä on käytännön kokemusta modernien kaupunkiraitioteiden suunnittelusta. Tuskinpa kenelläkään "teoreetikolla" olisi edes ollut kanttia esittää mitään noin radikaalia.

----------


## ultrix

> Entäs kun monta bussia on jonossa, joista vain ensimmäisellä on tarvetta pysähtyä pysäkeillä ottamaan/jättämään matkustajia? Loput perässä tulevat (ja näitä ruuhka-aikaan on!) sitten odottelevat jokaisen pysäkin kohdalla kiltisti perässä, myöhästyen turhaan jatkuvasti omasta aikataulustaan. Ei, ei tällaista ratkaisua noin vilkkaalle joukkoliikennekadulle.


Bussiliikennettä nimenomaan ei pidä suunnitella niin, että ne ajavat jonossa. Kun 2014 alkaen myös Pirkkalan linjasto on JOLI:n käsissä, en usko päästettävän sellaista aivopierua käsistä tuotantoon, jossa Nuolialantietä ajaa kaksi bussia perätysten. Vuoroväli on keskimäärin 5 min ruuhka-aikaan, ja jos deviaatio on pari minuuttia suuntaan tai toiseen, peräkkäinajoa ei vielä tapahdu.




> Nuolialantien läpiajoliikennettä en muutenkaan ole koskaan ymmärtänyt - Sarankulmankatu/Ilmailunkatu kun on messuaikoja lukuunottamatta Nuolialantietä huomattavasti nopeampi reitti Partolan suuntaan - nopeusrajoitus on käytännössä koko matkalla 60 km/h suoralla tiellä siinä missä Nuolialantiellä rajoituksena on 40 km/h ja kadun päässä hitaat Naistenmatkantien risteyksen liikennevalot.


Kai se on sama ilmiö kuin Pispalan valtatiellä: osa porukasta ajaa vanhaa päätietä esim. sen takia, että historiallinen miljöö viehättää tai saa ajaa hitaammin, tai että se tuntuu suorempana nopeammalta kuin kilometreissä kiertelevä pikatie.




> Muutenkin tuollaiset ratkaisut ovat omiaan vähentämään henkilöautoilijoiden kunnoitusta busseja kohtaan (minkä Admiral Observer jo mainitsikin), joka ei tällä hetkelläkään ole muutenkaan turhan korkealla tasolla.


Tuotakin varmaan kuumakallejen osalta esiintyy, mutta aika äkkiä osuu pilkka omaan nilkkaan. Isomman oikeudella kun onneksi mennään, niin oppivat nopeasti tavoille  ja sen liikenteellisen vakuumin eteensä keränneen bussin takana venaileva autoilija pääsee samaan imuun bussin kanssa, mikä ilahduttanee autoilijaa.




> Luhtaankatu oli liikenteellisesti tuollaiseen sopiva kokeilukohde, mutta jonkinlainen ohitusmahdollisuus - vaikka sitten juuri ja juuri henkilöauton levyinen - olisi kuitenkin liikenneturvallisuuden nimissä tuohon jätettävä. Itse alueella lähes päivittäin kulkevana (bussin ratissa sekä jalan) voin todeta, ettei tuo nykyinen ratkaisu ole todellakaan toimiva, se kun koetaan lähinnä kiusanteoksi, ja meininki on sen mukaista.


Luhtaankatu saattaa olla jopa liian hiljainen katu tuota varten, koska siellä kynnys lähteä ohittamaan vastaantulevien puolelta on pienempi. Mutta koska kyseessä on 10 min välein kulkevan runkolinjan reitti, se pitää tehdä liikenneympäristönä myös näyttämään runkolinjareitiltä. IMHO.




> Kaikki nuo ovat kiistatta positiivisia asioita, mutta kun ne eivät tule käytännön liikenteessä toimimaan. Miten tällaisiin ollaan välittömästi lähdössä, vaikka esim. läpiajon kieltäviä liikennemerkkejäkään ei ole Nuolialantielle saatu aikaiseksi? Eivät nekään yksistään tehoa, mutta se olisi jo jonkinlainen alku, tyynyhidasteita sopivin välimatkoin tuon lisäksi, niin luulisi viestin menevän hiljalleen perille. Tamperelainen autoilija on sen verran jääräpää, ettei tuo tulppaaminen tule vaikuttamaan yhtään mitään. Busseihin nämä eivät myöskään tule vaihtamaan kuin suunnittelijoiden villeimmissä päiväunissa.


Kielto olisi liian radikaali ratkaisu, koska se haittaisi myös paikallisten asukkaiden elämää. Eikä sitä myöskään noudatettaisi. "Kiusanteko" _pirkkalaisia_ jääräpäitä kohtaan on minusta ihan oikein, kun käyttävät vanhasta tottumuksesta härmäläläisten joukkoliikenne- ja tonttikatua läpiajoväylänään vaikka substituuttihyödykkeenä on nopea moottoritie ja vanhan kiitoradan pohjaa kulkeva Ilmailunkatu.

Kyllä autoilijat vaihtavat bussiin, kun bussi on henkilöautoa nopeampi. Siitä on olemassa tieteellistä näyttöä ympäri Eurooppaa, eikä tamperelainen ole mitenkään poikkeuksellinen luonteenpiirteiltään. Vaikka tämä yhdenlainen mattinäsä-kaupunki onkin.





> Tarkoittanet Pispalan valta*tietä*.  Tämä on kyllä kaikkein riskialttein paikka kokeilla tuota, monestakin syystä: se on toinen kahdesta länteen menevästä järkevästä reitistä, lisäksi bussien aikatauluja ei ole suunniteltu siihen, että jokaisella pysäkillä pysähdyttäisiin pidemmäksikin aikaa. Eri asia, jos rantaväylälle saadaan ne joukkoliikennekaistat, jolloin suuri osa linjoista siirrettäisin sinne.


Pispalan valtatiellä järjestely toteutetaan raitiotien myötä, ei aikaisemmin. Koska Pispalan valtatielle porrastuksen toteuttaminen bussilinjoilla ei ole käytännössä mahdollista, ei sinne kannata ennen vuorovälien säännöllistämistä toteuttaa tulpparatkaisua. Ratikalla tulppa voisi kyllä toimia, ainakin jos Sepänkadun ja Vaitinaron liittymistä ei päästetä määräänsä enempää ajoneuvoliikennettä läpi Pispalaan.




> Montako kokeilua noihin tarvitaan toteamaan, että tulppapysäkit eivät yksinkertaisesti toimi?


Yksi esimerkki Luhtaankadulta ei ole yleistettävissä koko verkolle.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Bussiliikennettä nimenomaan ei pidä suunnitella niin, että ne ajavat jonossa. Kun 2014 alkaen myös Pirkkalan linjasto on JOLI:n käsissä, en usko päästettävän sellaista aivopierua käsistä tuotantoon, jossa Nuolialantietä ajaa kaksi bussia perätysten. Vuoroväli on keskimäärin 5 min ruuhka-aikaan, ja jos deviaatio on pari minuuttia suuntaan tai toiseen, peräkkäinajoa ei vielä tapahdu.


JOLI:n on tähänkin asti onnistunut niin hyvin peräkkäinajon poistamisessa, etten oikein jaksa uskoa tuohon visioon. Hienoahan se olisi, jos tarjonta olisi järkevästi tasan jaoteltu, mutta miten se onnistuu varsinkin nyt kun linjojen Tampereen päähän tulee häntiä ja mitenkä vaihdollisuus taataan, varsinkin jos eri linjoja/reittivariaatioita on kovin Pirkkalan päässä?



> Kielto olisi liian radikaali ratkaisu, koska se haittaisi myös paikallisten asukkaiden elämää. Eikä sitä myöskään noudatettaisi. "Kiusanteko" _pirkkalaisia_ jääräpäitä kohtaan on minusta ihan oikein, kun käyttävät vanhasta tottumuksesta härmäläläisten joukkoliikenne- ja tonttikatua läpiajoväylänään vaikka substituuttihyödykkeenä on nopea moottoritie ja vanhan kiitoradan pohjaa kulkeva Ilmailunkatu.


Mielestäni Nuolialantiellä voisi kokeilla muutamaankin paikkaan ehdottamaani tapaa estää läpiajo: Naistenmatkantien ja Nuolialantien risteykseen sekä Nuolialantien ja Sarankulmankadun/Hatanpään Valtatien risteyksiin kamerat jotka kuvaavat jokaisen auton rekisterikilvet jotka ajavat Nuolialantielle/Nuolialantieltä.  Molempiin päihin läpiajokielto henkilöautoilta. Aina, kun auto näkyy molempien kameroiden kuvissa 10 minuutin sisään, auton haltijalle lähtee 100  sakko (paitsi jos osoittaa poliisin rikosilmoituksella että auto on ollut kuvaushetkellä varastettu). Näin kadun läpiajo lakkaisi ja se ei haittaisi paikallista asutusta ja rauhoittaisi kadun joukkoliikenteelle. Tietysti molempiin päihin tarvitsisi isot tiedotekyltit ko. asiasta ettei kukaan nyt vahingossa sinne kadulle käänny ja saa yllätyksenä sakkoja. Tarvittava tekniikka on ainakin tullilla käytössä satamissa ja valtakunnanrajoilla. Hinnasta ei ole mitään hajua, mutta jos oletetaan (mielestäni kohtuullisena hintana) 1 miljoonaa euroa, se vaatisi 10 000 sakotettavaa hinnan kattamiseksi. Uskoisin tuon 10 000 kappaleen rajan täyttyvän aika nopeasti hankkeen alkuvaiheessa.  Nuoliantien kokemusten perusteella hanke kannattaisi pistää Pispalan valtatielle, jolloin kaikki yksityisliikenne siirtyisi Paasikiventielle ja Pispalan Valtaväylästä voitaisiin tehdä täysipainotteinen joukkoliikennekatu ja Paasikiventien joukkoliikenneväylät unohtaa muutenkin huonoina ideoina. Luonnollisesti 2 kolmesta siellä ajavasta linjasta siirrettäisiin Pispalan valtatielle.




> Kyllä autoilijat vaihtavat bussiin, kun bussi on henkilöautoa nopeampi. Siitä on olemassa tieteellistä näyttöä ympäri Eurooppaa, eikä tamperelainen ole mitenkään poikkeuksellinen luonteenpiirteiltään. Vaikka tämä yhdenlainen mattinäsä-kaupunki onkin.


Varmasti tuota liikettä tapahtuu, mutta myös matkustuksen helppous, saatavuus ja hintakin vaikuttavat valintaan jopa yhtä voimakkaasti tai jopa voimakkaammin kuin matkustuksen hinta.  Pelkällä nopeuttamisella yleensä uhrataan välillä matkustavia, jotka saattavat joutua vaihtamaan jopa yksityisautoiluun jos heidän joukkoliikenteen käyttömahdollisuutensa estetään tai heikennetään huomattavasti. Eli mahdollinen päätepisteen kasvava matkustajamäärä saattaa olla oikeasti vain lumetta, jos väliltä jää yhtä paljon tai enemmän matkustajia pois käyttäjäkunnasta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos Raitiotie vedetään Pispalan valtatietä, niin ei sinne enää busseja jää, vaan kaikki jäljellejäävät bussit menevät sitten Rantaväylää. Pispalan valtatie on suunnittelun kannalta todella vaikea paikka, sillä siellä ei ole tilaa raitiotien omille kaistoille. Siksi siellä on näitäkin ratkaisuja on pohdittu ja siis myös alustavasti ehdotettu, kun oikein muutakaan järkevää ei osata ehdottaa ja raitiovaunujen ei haluta jumittavan autoruuhkaan.


Off-topic sikäli että liittyy raitiotiehen, mutta en malta olla kommentoimatta.

Tulpparatkaisu olisi hyvä Pispalan valtatielle. Tosin tässä yhteydessä on pakko muistuttaa vielä omasta vaihtoehtoisesta ajatuksestani siltä varalta, jos tulppa nähdään liian radikaaliksi ja sen varjolla yritetään siirtää ratikka rantaväylälle, missä se ei tavoita läheskään yhtä paljon matkustajia.

Pispalan valtatielle ei mahdu täysleveää kaksoisraitioväylää koko matkalta autokaistojen lisäksi. Osalle matkasta toki mahtuu. Sen sijaan väittäisin että sinne saadaan koko matkalta survottua yksi kapea raitiokaista kadun keskelle, vaikka parissa paikassa tekeekin tiukkaa ja muutenkin pitää rouhaista vähän leveyttä jalankululta ja pyöräilyltä. Tämä yksi raitiokaista olisi siis dedikoitu väylä. Kun lisäksi tehtäisiin kummankin suunnan sekakaistoille raiteet, olisi mahdollista ajaa ratikalla ruuhkasuuntaan dedikoitua kaistaa pitkin autojonon ohi ja ruuhkasuuntaa vastaan käytännössä lähes tyhjää kaistaa pitkin toiseen suuntaan. Tavallisestihan ruuhka on aamulla keskustaan ja illalla länteen.

Tätä on toisinaan kritisoitu epäluotettavaksi järjestelmäsi, mutta kysyn vaan kuinka epäluotettava se voi olla kun periaatteessa se dedikoitu kaista voi välittää maksimissaan 10 min vuorovälin yksistään, ja kun lisätään raiteet sekakaistoille niin tämähän ei voi kuin parantaa järjestelmän robustisuutta. Teoreettisessa tilanteessa jossa on täysi ruuhka kumpaankin suuntaan tämä järjestely ei auttaisi juuri mitään, mutta käytännössä tuollaista tilannetta ei juuri ikinä synny, kun pendelöintiprofiili ei ole symmetrinen ja tuskin ikinä sellaiseksi muuttuukaan. Pienikin ruuhkan helpottaminen toiseen suuntaan riittää välittämään tiheänkin raitioliikenteen hyvin, ja tämä siis suhteellisen kapealla väylällä, jossa tilaa yhteensä noin kolmelle kaistalle. Mihin neljä kaistaa mahtuu, siellä tulee tietysti tehdä perinteinen kaksoisraide keskelle, se on halvempaakin.

Pysäkit tuossa 3-raidejärjestelyssä tulee tietysti toteuttaa riittävän leveisiin kohtiin 2-raiteisina eli pysäkien ulkopuolinen 3-raiteisuus muuttuisi pysäkkien kohdalla vaihteiden kautta 2-raiteisuudeksi, ja pysäkkilaituri olisi keskellä. Tällöin on helppo järjestää liikennöinti niin että samalta puolelta laituria liikennöidään aina samaan suuntaan, oli liikennöintimoodi kaistojen käytössä hetkellisesti mikä hyvänsä.

----------


## ultrix

> JOLI:n on tähänkin asti onnistunut niin hyvin peräkkäinajon poistamisessa, etten oikein jaksa uskoa tuohon visioon. Hienoahan se olisi, jos tarjonta olisi järkevästi tasan jaoteltu, mutta miten se onnistuu varsinkin nyt kun linjojen Tampereen päähän tulee häntiä ja mitenkä vaihdollisuus taataan, varsinkin jos eri linjoja/reittivariaatioita on kovin Pirkkalan päässä?


Koska Pirkkalaan tuleva linja suunnitellaan ruonkolinjaksi välillä SuuppaVatiala, joka vain haaroitetaan Pirkkalan päässä. Tarvittaessahan Suupantorille voidaan asettaa ehdottomasti noudatettava väliaika. Jos sitä ei ihan täysin sössitä, niin myös 1/11:llä on sama vuoroväli kuin Pirkkalan runkolinjalla jolloin vuorot lomittuvat nätisti Nuolialantiellä ja Hatanpään valtatiellä (johon on muuten suunniteltu bussikaistat koko matkalle).




> Mielestäni Nuolialantiellä voisi kokeilla muutamaankin paikkaan ehdottamaani tapaa estää läpiajo: Naistenmatkantien ja Nuolialantien risteykseen sekä Nuolialantien ja Sarankulmankadun/Hatanpään Valtatien risteyksiin kamerat jotka kuvaavat jokaisen auton rekisterikilvet jotka ajavat Nuolialantielle/Nuolialantieltä.  Molempiin päihin läpiajokielto henkilöautoilta. Aina, kun auto näkyy molempien kameroiden kuvissa 10 minuutin sisään, auton haltijalle lähtee 100  sakko (paitsi jos osoittaa poliisin rikosilmoituksella että auto on ollut kuvaushetkellä varastettu). Näin kadun läpiajo lakkaisi ja se ei haittaisi paikallista asutusta ja rauhoittaisi kadun joukkoliikenteelle. Tietysti molempiin päihin tarvitsisi isot tiedotekyltit ko. asiasta ettei kukaan nyt vahingossa sinne kadulle käänny ja saa yllätyksenä sakkoja. Tarvittava tekniikka on ainakin tullilla käytössä satamissa ja valtakunnanrajoilla. Hinnasta ei ole mitään hajua, mutta jos oletetaan (mielestäni kohtuullisena hintana) 1 miljoonaa euroa, se vaatisi 10 000 sakotettavaa hinnan kattamiseksi. Uskoisin tuon 10 000 kappaleen rajan täyttyvän aika nopeasti hankkeen alkuvaiheessa.


Olen samaa mieltä, että sitä voisi kokeilla  mutta siinä vaiheessa, jos pysäkkitaskujen poistaminen ei auta. Miljoona on kuitenkin aika järeä keino ja 10 000 sakon määrääminen tuntuu jotenkin hurjalta lähtökohdalta. Mutta siihen on mentävä, jos muukaan ei auta.




> Varmasti tuota liikettä tapahtuu, mutta myös matkustuksen helppous, saatavuus ja hintakin vaikuttavat valintaan jopa yhtä voimakkaasti tai jopa voimakkaammin kuin matkustuksen hinta.  Pelkällä nopeuttamisella yleensä uhrataan välillä matkustavia, jotka saattavat joutua vaihtamaan jopa yksityisautoiluun jos heidän joukkoliikenteen käyttömahdollisuutensa estetään tai heikennetään huomattavasti. Eli mahdollinen päätepisteen kasvava matkustajamäärä saattaa olla oikeasti vain lumetta, jos väliltä jää yhtä paljon tai enemmän matkustajia pois käyttäjäkunnasta.


Mun lähtökohtani nopeuttamiselle oli pysäkkien välillä olevien, pohjimmiltaan muusta autoliikenteestä johtuvien esteiden ja hidasteiden poistaminen tavalla tai toisella. Ei pysäkkien poistaminen.

----------


## Rester

> Yksi esimerkki Luhtaankadulta ei ole yleistettävissä koko verkolle.


No ei ole, mutta kun tuo ei edes ole ainoa vastaavanlainen tulppapysäkki. Ahlmanintiellä Nekalan koulun kohdalla on vastaavanlainen toteutus 12:lla kaupunkiinpäin ajettaessa, toinen löytyy Epilänkadulta, Mustikkaniemen pysäkiltä nokka kohti kaupunkia. Molemmissa tapauksissa meininki on samanlaista: jos bussi yhtään edes näyttää pysähtyvän pysäkille, mennään jo jakajan väärältä puolen ohi niin että raikaa. Ahlmanintiellä on heikko näkyvyys eteenpäin, Epilänkadulla suoraa tietä. Ahlmanintie on tuolta pätkältään tonttikatu, Epilänkatu läpikulkuväylä. Joko riittää?

Ennenkuin lyödään "liikenteenvalvonta kuuluu poliisille" -kortti pöytään, niin todettakoon, että nykyisillä resursseilla ei millään riitä joka kadunpätkälle omaa partiota, vaan liikenneympäristö on tehtävä sellaiseksi, että sitä jokainen mielellään noudattaa.

----------


## hylje

Autoilija joka on riittävän kärsimätön ajamaan bussin takaa itsemurhakaistalle vaarantaa kyllä liikennettä paljon myötämielisemmässäkin ympäristössä. Ei tuollainen ajattelutapa yksinkertaisesti sovi liikenteeseen. Aina ei vain pääse eteenpäin heti.

----------


## ultrix

> No ei ole, mutta kun tuo ei edes ole ainoa vastaavanlainen tulppapysäkki. Ahlmanintiellä Nekalan koulun kohdalla on vastaavanlainen toteutus 12:lla kaupunkiinpäin ajettaessa, toinen löytyy Epilänkadulta, Mustikkaniemen pysäkiltä nokka kohti kaupunkia. Molemmissa tapauksissa meininki on samanlaista: jos bussi yhtään edes näyttää pysähtyvän pysäkille, mennään jo jakajan väärältä puolen ohi niin että raikaa. Ahlmanintiellä on heikko näkyvyys eteenpäin, Epilänkadulla suoraa tietä. Ahlmanintie on tuolta pätkältään tonttikatu, Epilänkatu läpikulkuväylä. Joko riittää?
> 
> Ennenkuin lyödään "liikenteenvalvonta kuuluu poliisille" -kortti pöytään, niin todettakoon, että nykyisillä resursseilla ei millään riitä joka kadunpätkälle omaa partiota, vaan liikenneympäristö on tehtävä sellaiseksi, että sitä jokainen mielellään noudattaa.


Kaikki nuo ovat suhteellisen hiljaisia katuja, mitä Nuolialantie ei ole. Jokainen tuollainen rike on kyllä harvinaisen törkeä ja ajattelematon, aivan erityisesti Nekalan koulun kohdalla, jossa lapset ylittävät suojatien bussin takaa/edestä.

Mutta ei minusta liikenneympäristöä pidä suunnitella myöskään periaatteella "ei sitä kuitenkaan noudateta". Jos näin toimittaisiin, ei Suomessa olisi yhtäkään liikennevalotonta suojatietä ja nopeusrajoitukset olisivat luokkaa 10-20 km/h nykyistä suurempia

----------


## Rester

Itsenäisyydenkatu 3:n pysäkki siirtyy joulukuussa nykyiseltä paikaltaan Pinninkadun "risteyksestä" Aaltosenkadun "risteykseen". Ensin kadulta poistetaan Murtokadun risteyksestä suojatie koska autoliikenne, nyt pysäkki siirretään usean linjan kohdalla samaisesta syystä paria korttelia taaemmas, 2:lla poistetaan kokonaan. Henkilöautoilijain Tampere nostaa vielä päätään.

Muutenkin tuo pysäkin rakentaminen uuteen paikkaan on ollut varsin erikoinen operaatio: bussikaistaa kavennettiin tässä kohtaa siirtämällä reunakiviä keskemmälle ajorataa, sitten samaan kohtaan tällätään vielä pysäkki. Loogisesti ajatellen operaatio tehtäsiin toisin päin, mutta ei tällä kertaa. Tilaa ei käytännössä pysäkillä odottamiseenkaan tuossa juuri enempää tullut. Ongelmana tulee ruuhka-aikana olemaan tässä kadun varteen pysäköidyt autot, kun ovia ei pysty avaamaan vasta kuin vasta pysäkkitolpan kohdalla. Lisäksi liikennevaloissa odottava autoliikenne tulee estämään tehokkaasti autoja ohittamasta toisiaan.

Ans kattoo ny, kuinka käytännössä toimii, uskallan epäillä. Toki vanhassa alamäkipysäkissäkin ongelmansa oli, mutta ainakin sijainniltaan se oli nykyistä huomattavasti parempi.

Mitä nimeen tulee; todennäköisesti nimeksi tulee Jolin tasapäistämislogiikalla Itsenäisyydenkatu xx. Samanlaisia tuotoksia kun on ennestään mm. Hervannan valtaväylällä Kauppakeskus Duon kohdalla, kun pysäkin sijaintia oivallisesti kuvaava Poliisikoulu muutettiin Kylmäsuonkatu / Hervannan valtaväylä xx -nimiä kantavaksi pariksi.

Linjojen 90/90X pysäkki Kaitavedentiellä, Jyväskyläntieltä nousevan rampin jälkeen, on saanut nimekseen "VT 9 ramppi".

----------


## ultrix

> Mitä nimeen tulee; todennäköisesti nimeksi tulee Jolin tasapäistämislogiikalla Itsenäisyydenkatu xx. Samanlaisia tuotoksia kun on ennestään mm. Hervannan valtaväylällä Kauppakeskus Duon kohdalla, kun pysäkin sijaintia oivallisesti kuvaava Poliisikoulu muutettiin Kylmäsuonkatu / Hervannan valtaväylä xx -nimiä kantavaksi pariksi.


Lähetin JOLI:n pysäkkiasioista vastaaville seuraavansisältöisen sähköpostin: 


> Terve!
> Joko pysäkille on keksitty uusi nimi  Itsenäisyydenkatu 3 kun ei enää voi oikein millään olla pysäkin siirron jälkeen nimenä. Samalla myös vastapäisen 0510-pysäkin nimi kannattaa yhtenäistää, kun vastinpari siirtyy sitä vastapäätä.
> Ehdottaisin nimeksi joko "Itsenäisyydenkatu" ilman mitään osoitenumeroita tai "Aaltosenkatu" poikkikadun mukaan. 
> Toissijaisesti kannattaisi mielestäni harkita nimeä "Tammela", koska pysäkki on keskellä Tammelaa ja kaupunginosan vilkkain pysäkki. 
> Missään nimessä ei pidä antaa mitään "Itsenäisyydenkatu 13"-nimeä, koska niistä pitäisi muutenkin pyrkiä kokonaan eroon ja siirtyä yleiseurooppalaiseen käytäntöön, jossa pysäkin nimi on napakka, mutta silti kuvaava.

----------


## Rester

> Missään nimessä ei pidä antaa mitään "Itsenäisyydenkatu 13"-nimeä, koska niistä pitäisi muutenkin pyrkiä kokonaan eroon ja siirtyä yleiseurooppalaiseen käytäntöön, jossa pysäkin nimi on napakka, mutta silti kuvaava.


Niinhän siinä sitten kävi, että nimeksi tuolle uudelle pysäkille 0511 asetettiin juurikin tuo Itsenäisyydenkatu 13. Koko pysäkkiparin muuttaminen nimelle Aaltosenkatu olisi myös omasta mielestäni ollut parempi vaihtoehto tuolle, kun kerran pysäkki oli pakko siirtää vanhalta paikaltaan tuohon. Olisi kertonut satunnaisellekin kulkijalle huomattavasti enemmän pysäkin sijainnista.

----------


## killerpop

> Tampereella oli vuosia sitten katu, jonka nimi toisessa päässä oli Enqvistinkatu, toisessa Engvistinkatu.  Virhe korjattiin, kun siitä oli tehty juttu Aamulehden Moro-liitteessä.  Virkatietä valittamalla sitä tuskin olisi korjattu vieläkään.


En*g*vistinkatu näyttää palanneen taas elämään heinäkuussa 2013, kun Tampereen turhimmaksi pysäkkikatokseksi ristitty Sellukatu 1068 on purettu paikaltaan (punainen täplä) ja tehty uusi syvennys Sellukadun risteyksen kaakkoispuolelle. Tuota pysäkkisyvennystä käytti ainoastaan linja Y35 ja muutama satunnainen linjan 21 vuoro, jotka epähuomiossa pysähtyivät siihen (pysäkki ei kuitenkaan ollut koskaan virallinen 21:n pysäkki johtuen kahden kaistan yli ryhmittymisestä).

Muutos on toteutettu siten, että uuteen pysäkkisyvennykseen on tuotu jostain pysäkkitolppa, jossa on päreessä EN*G*VISTINKATU 1070 ja vanha pysäkkimerkki ja päre ovat edelleen puretussa katoksessa kiinni.
Sinänsä toivottu muutos tämä pysäkin siirto, nythän pysäkkiväli on tullut hyvin pitkäksi 21:lla pysäkiltä ENQVISTINKATU 1066 - PRISMA LIELAHTI 1450

----------


## Eppu

> En*g*vistinkatu näyttää palanneen taas elämään heinäkuussa 2013...


On se kumma kun tätä Enqvistiä ei  tunneta liikennemerkkitoimistossa kovin hyvin, näemmä.

----------


## Rester

Pysäkki, joka ennen tunnettiin nimellä Kissanmaan koulu (5006), tottelee nykyisin nimeä TAMK.

----------


## ultrix

> On se kumma kun tätä Enqvistiä ei  tunneta liikennemerkkitoimistossa kovin hyvin, näemmä.


Kaiken lisäksi ainakin Turvesuonkadun katuopastekyltityksessä käytetty Q-kirjain on pienempi kuin kylttien muut kirjaimet, näyttää hivenen epäammattimaiselta.  :Smile: 




> Pysäkki, joka ennen tunnettiin nimellä Kissanmaan koulu (5006), tottelee nykyisin nimeä TAMK.


Loistavaa!

----------


## Eppu

Näköjään Lielahden suunnalta löytyy muutakin häikkää kuin tuo Enqvistinkatu/Engvistinkatu. Eilen matkatessani Prismalta keskustaan linjan 21 kyydissä, huomasin Prisman pysäkkiparin olleen päreytetty väärin päin. Tämäkin selvisi sitä kautta että idän suunnan pysäkillä (1451) oli lännen suunnan (1450) aikataulu. Aikataulujen vaihtajat näemmä laittavat nuo paikoilleen päreen mukaan, ja kun päre on väärä, on aikataulukin!

----------


## Rester

Miksi muuten Hallilantien "keskellä" pysäkkipari on nimeltään Hallilantie (Veisunkadun risteyksessä oleva pysäkkipari)? Jos kadun mukaan pitää nimetä pysäkki, olkoon se kadun ensimmäinen tai viimeinen pysäkki, ei satunnainen pysäkkipari keskellä tietä. Tuskin kovinkaan paljon sekaannusta aiheuttaisi, jos tämä tottelisi nimeä Veisunkatu.

"Ristinarkun koulu" -niminen pysäkkipari on taas paikassa, jota harva koululainen käyttää koulun suunnatessaan, kun kaikinpuolin suorempi reitti koululle on Ristinarkulla sijaitsevilta pysäkeiltä kulkeminen. Voisiko tämän parin nimi olla Jankanpuisto, tai peräti Hanhenmäki?

----------


## killerpop

> Miksi muuten Hallilantien "keskellä" pysäkkipari on nimeltään Hallilantie (Veisunkadun risteyksessä oleva pysäkkipari)? Jos kadun mukaan pitää nimetä pysäkki, olkoon se kadun ensimmäinen tai viimeinen pysäkki, ei satunnainen pysäkkipari keskellä tietä. Tuskin kovinkaan paljon sekaannusta aiheuttaisi, jos tämä tottelisi nimeä Veisunkatu.
> 
> "Ristinarkun koulu" -niminen pysäkkipari on taas paikassa, jota harva koululainen käyttää koulun suunnatessaan, kun kaikinpuolin suorempi reitti koululle on Ristinarkulla sijaitsevilta pysäkeiltä kulkeminen. Voisiko tämän parin nimi olla Jankanpuisto, tai peräti Hanhenmäki?


Tuo case Hallilantie on oikeastaan samanlainen kuin pysäkit Kalevantie 4005 ja 4006. Nämä voisi nimetä välittömästi Teeretieksi.
Tampereella on lisäksi katu nimeltä Kalevankangas, mutta se on hyvin kaukana sen nimisestä pysäkistä  :Wink:  Sitä lähinnä ovat pysäkit Tilhentie 4007 ja 4008, jotka ovat sentäs nimetty oikeaoppisesti.

Lielahdessa pysäkki 1016 on kirjoitettu päreeseen LIELAHDENKOULU, vaikka aikataulupalveluissa se on erikseen Lielahden koulu. Pysäkin 1017 osalta tätä on nyt mahdoton tarkistaa, kun tilalla on päreetön pysäkkimerkki Lielahtikeskuksen valmistumisen ajan. Tämä kolmen pysäkin ryhmä 1016+1017+1409 voitaisiin nimetä välittömästi Lielahtikeskukseksi vaikka se ei vielä valmis olekaan, sillä Lielahden kouluun itse menisin pysäkkiparilta 1018+1019 joka on nimetty Harjuntaustan kouluksi (tosiaan Lielahden koulu on nykyisin 1-9 luokkien koulu eikä Harjuntaustan koulua enää ole).

----------


## ultrix

> Miksi muuten Hallilantien "keskellä" pysäkkipari on nimeltään Hallilantie (Veisunkadun risteyksessä oleva pysäkkipari)? Jos kadun mukaan pitää nimetä pysäkki, olkoon se kadun ensimmäinen tai viimeinen pysäkki, ei satunnainen pysäkkipari keskellä tietä. Tuskin kovinkaan paljon sekaannusta aiheuttaisi, jos tämä tottelisi nimeä Veisunkatu.


Mun mielestäni Hallilantie-pysäkki ei ole kovinkaan kummoinen ongelma. Nimi Veisunkatu ei olisi sen parempi, koska Veisunkatukin on pitkä katu, jota pitkin kulkee koko matkalta linja 21, ja joka risteää molemmissa päissään bussilinjan 12 kanssa. Tuolle paikalle on pirun vaikea keksiä nimeä, siinähän on lähinnä Veisun pajat ja srk-koti ainoat kohteet ihan korvalla, Sidoste vähän kauempana.




> "Ristinarkun koulu" -niminen pysäkkipari on taas paikassa, jota harva koululainen käyttää koulun suunnatessaan, kun kaikinpuolin suorempi reitti koululle on Ristinarkulla sijaitsevilta pysäkeiltä kulkeminen. Voisiko tämän parin nimi olla Jankanpuisto, tai peräti Hanhenmäki?


Ristinarkun koulu on samoin kuin Messukylän lukio (jota ei ikinä ole pysäkkinimistössä esiintynytkään) historiaa. Koko koulu on nykyään Takahuhdin koulua, jolle onkin jo nimikkopysäkki. Hanhenmäki tai Jankanpuisto olisi kyllä oiva uudisnimi! Jankanpuisto on ehkä näistä se tunnetumpi, ja siten joukkoliikennematkustajan kannalta käyttökelpoisempi. Nimimerkillä "Haukkamäenkadulla asunut".




> Tuo case Hallilantie on oikeastaan samanlainen kuin pysäkit Kalevantie 4005 ja 4006. Nämä voisi nimetä välittömästi Teeretieksi.


Samaa mieltä



> Tampereella on lisäksi katu nimeltä Kalevankangas, mutta se on hyvin kaukana sen nimisestä pysäkistä  Sitä lähinnä ovat pysäkit Tilhentie 4007 ja 4008, jotka ovat sentäs nimetty oikeaoppisesti.


Voisi mielestäni harkita, tarvitaanko koko Kalevankangas-pysäkkiä, kun Tarkonpuisto on ihan vieressä. 




> Lielahdessa pysäkki 1016 on kirjoitettu päreeseen LIELAHDENKOULU, vaikka aikataulupalveluissa se on erikseen Lielahden koulu. Pysäkin 1017 osalta tätä on nyt mahdoton tarkistaa, kun tilalla on päreetön pysäkkimerkki Lielahtikeskuksen valmistumisen ajan. Tämä kolmen pysäkin ryhmä 1016+1017+1409 voitaisiin nimetä välittömästi Lielahtikeskukseksi vaikka se ei vielä valmis olekaan, sillä Lielahden kouluun itse menisin pysäkkiparilta 1018+1019 joka on nimetty Harjuntaustan kouluksi (tosiaan Lielahden koulu on nykyisin 1-9 luokkien koulu eikä Harjuntaustan koulua enää ole).


Olen itse miettinyt ihan samaa. Tosin Harjuntaustan koulun pysäkistä voisi koko koulun poistaa, Rientolankatu voisi sillä kohtaa olla parempi nimi. Pohtolankatu 25/30-pysäkki eli 1029 ja 1030 pitäisi muuttaa Lielahden kirkoksi, samoin kuin Lielahdenkatu 20 paikkeille tuleva pysäkkipari (jonka syvennys on jo valmiina).

----------


## Rester

Kun mainitsit linjan 12, niin tuli mieleen asia, joka hämää varsinkin satunnaisesti matkavia, mutta jolle on hankala tehdä mitään: saman linjan varrella on pysäkit Ahlmanintie ja Ahlmann, jotka kuitenkin ovat käytännössä hyvinkin kaukana toisistaan (reitiltä katsottuna). En Ahlmanintien nimen historiaa tiedä muualta muuttaneena (ilmeisesti tiluksia sijainnut joskus nykyisellä teollisuusalueella?), mutta löytyisikö tälle Ahlmanintie -pysäkille jokin korvaava nimi lähistöltä? Risteävien pikkukatujen nimet tuskin tulevat kyseeseen, ja Viinikan kirkkokin on jo omana pysäkkiparinaan.

Nykyinen Pirkankatu 37 -pysäkki olisi fiksua muuttaa myös tähän suuntaan Tipotieksi, koska käsittääkseni rollikkahallikin tyhjenee ammattikoulun toiminnasta piakkoin, ja Tipotien sosiaaliasema lienee joka tapauksessa etsitympi kohde. Historiallisesti tietysti tuo Rollikkahalli -nimi olisi omiaan tuolle pysäkille, varsinkin kun tuota nimitys paikallisten suussa elää vielä pitkään. Joka tapauksessa, kadunnumero pysäkin nimenä ei ole tässä kovinkaan perusteltu, kun kohteita nimelle löytyy kummaltakin puolelta katua.

----------


## ultrix

> Kun mainitsit linjan 12, niin tuli mieleen asia, joka hämää varsinkin satunnaisesti matkavia, mutta jolle on hankala tehdä mitään: saman linjan varrella on pysäkit Ahlmanintie ja Ahlmann, jotka kuitenkin ovat käytännössä hyvinkin kaukana toisistaan (reitiltä katsottuna). En Ahlmanintien nimen historiaa tiedä muualta muuttaneena (ilmeisesti tiluksia sijainnut joskus nykyisellä teollisuusalueella?), mutta löytyisikö tälle Ahlmanintie -pysäkille jokin korvaava nimi lähistöltä? Risteävien pikkukatujen nimet tuskin tulevat kyseeseen, ja Viinikan kirkkokin on jo omana pysäkkiparinaan.


Jotenkin miellän itse Ahlmanintie-pysäkin (3024) Viinikan kirkon (3025) pariksi. Itse jäisin nimenomaan Ahlmanintie-pysäkillä pois, jos olisin menossa Viinikan kirkkoon, Viinikan kirkko (3026) on jo alamäessä keskustasta katsottuna kirkon jälkeen. Ahlmanintien lailla myös Viinikanpuisto on orpo pysäkki. Mitä jos 3024 nimettäisiin Viinikan kirkoksi ja 3026 Viinikanpuistoksi? Olkoonkin, että pysäkki on kaukana itse puistosta, mutta olisipahan ainakin parilliset pysäkit.

Ahlmanintie-kuviota sotkee myös linjalle 31 Nekalan koulun (nyk. Norssin toimipiste) kohdalle perustettu pysäkkipari. 3099 on "Ahlmanintie" (päreessä "Ahlmannintie"), 3100 on taas erittäin loogisesti "Kuokkamaantie 14". Ehkä koko pysäkkirykelmä pitäisi muuttaa nimelle "Normaalikoulu". Pysäkkiparin 3068/3069 (Jokipohjantie 18/23) suhteen olisin jopa niin radikaali, että antaisin sille nimeksi "Nekala". Jos joku ulkopaikkakuntalainen on tulossa Nekalaan, on varsin turvallista jäädä juuri sillä pysäkillä pois, koska varsin suurella todennäköisyydellä etsimänsä kohde on puolen kilometrin säteellä, oli se sitten kapakka, kyläilypaikka, puisto tai teollisuusrakennus.




> Nykyinen Pirkankatu 37 -pysäkki olisi fiksua muuttaa myös tähän suuntaan Tipotieksi, koska käsittääkseni rollikkahallikin tyhjenee ammattikoulun toiminnasta piakkoin, ja Tipotien sosiaaliasema lienee joka tapauksessa etsitympi kohde. Historiallisesti tietysti tuo Rollikkahalli -nimi olisi omiaan tuolle pysäkille, varsinkin kun tuota nimitys paikallisten suussa elää vielä pitkään. Joka tapauksessa, kadunnumero pysäkin nimenä ei ole tässä kovinkaan perusteltu, kun kohteita nimelle löytyy kummaltakin puolelta katua.


Kadunnumero pysäkin nimi ei ole *missään* perusteltu. Kuka oikeasti pystyy mielessään paikantamaan Pirkankatu 37:n juuri Rollikkahallin ja uuden sote-aseman kohdalle? Tipotie on paras nimi, koska se on a) poikkikatu, b) sote-aseman kutsumanimi. Jää varmasti mieleen.

Yks taannoinen muutos huonompaan suuntaan nimistössä: Nekalan palvelukeskus > Muotialantie 23/38. Joo, mahtuu paremmin pysäkkinäyttöön, mutta palvelukeskuksen tiloissa toimii Pikku-Muotialan päiväkoti. Loogisinta olisi ollut antaa sille nimeksi "Pikku-Muotiala".

Näitä riittää, itse toivon JOLI:n heräävän pysäkkinimitalkoisiin viimeistään ensi kevään aikana, olisi sopiva hetki päivittää pysäkkinimistöä koko seudulla H-hetkenä 1.7.2014.

----------


## Precise

Samaa mieltä kaiken tällä sivulla olevan kanssa. Kalevankangas-pysäkkiä en tosin poistaisi.

Härmälässä Tierankatu-pysäkkiparia on siirretty (väliaikaisesti?) pari sataa metriä länteen ja samalla poistettu pysäkkisyvennykset.

----------


## tkp

> Härmälässä Tierankatu-pysäkkiparia on siirretty (väliaikaisesti?) pari sataa metriä länteen ja samalla poistettu pysäkkisyvennykset.


Yhdyskuntalautakunnan pöytäkirjasta löytyy seuraavaa:

"Kevyen liikenteen väylän rakentamisen yhteydessä muutetaan myös Nuolialantien linja-autopysäkkien sijoittelua poistamalla nykyiset pysäkit Tarmonkadun molemmin puolin, sekä pysäkit Timonkadun ja Tierankadun väliseltä alueelta. Näiden pysäkkien tilalle rakennetaan korvaavat pysäkit Nuolialantien pohjoispuolelle, Lentokonetehtaankadun risteyksen länsipuolelle, sekä Härmälän koulun eteen Nuolialantien eteläpuolelle. Pysäkkijärjestelyjen vuoksi poistetaan nykyinen suojatie Härmälän koulun edestä Toivonkadun risteyksen itäpuolelta. Taistonkadun risteyksen itäpuolelle rakennetaan uusi suojatie.

Lisäksi poistetaan oikealle kääntymiskaista Leirintäkadun risteyksestä ja muutetaan kadun pohjoispuolen pysäkin paikkaa Leirintäkadun itäpuolelta länsipuolelle. Samalla siirretään suojatie Leirintäkadun itäpuolelta länsipuolelle.

Pysäkit muutettiin ajoratapysäkeiksi rauhoittamaan ongelmaksi koettuja suuria ajonopeuksia ja vähentämään Pirkkalan suunnan läpikulkuliikennettä Nuolialantiellä"

----------


## killerpop

Huh, tänään menin linjalla 60 ja tuo siirretty Tierankatu on enää 155 metrin päässä Tarmonkadusta. Sen sijaan Campingin pysäkki eitainnu olla käytössä lainkaan? Jos pysäkki jää tällä paikallensa, niin nimi pitää kyllä muuttaa välittömästi Propellipuistoksi, niin kaukana se on Tierankadusta.

----------


## Precise

Tarmon- ja Tierankadun pysäkkien poistuttua pysäkkiväli harvenee aika oleellisesti tuolla alueella. Leirintäkadun pohjoispuolen pysäkki on väliaikaisesti muutama sata metriä idempänä väliaikaismerkillä merkattuna.

----------


## Precise

Härmälässä ollaan siinä vaiheessa, että kaikki uudet pysäkit on otettu käyttöön Leirintäkadun väliaikaispysäkkiä lukuunottamatta ja vanhat poistettu käytöstä, viimeisenä Tarmonkadun pohjoispysäkki. Härmälän koulun pysäkki on edelleen päällystämättä ja nimetty Tierankaduksi. Omat nimiehdotukset ovat Lentokonetehtaankatu, Härmälän koulu tai jopa pelkkä Härmälä.

En ole härmäläläinen, joten en voi kommentoida uudistusta paljoakaan, mutta tuntuu hullunkuriselta poistaa koko Nuolialantien suosituin pysäkkipari eli Tarmonkatu käytöstä. Positiivisena voi nähdä ainakin Leirintäkatu pohjoisen uuden katoksen.

Ja näitä katoksiahan on tupsahdellut kivasti eri puolille kaupunkia. Ainakin Hatanpään valtatie 31:een, Rantaperkiö pohjoiseen, em. Leirintäkatu pohjoiseen ja lukuisille Hervannan valtaväylän pysäkeille Sammonkadun ja Laulunmaan välillä on ilmestynyt (ilmeisesti käytetyt?) pysäkkikatokset.

----------


## killerpop

> Härmälässä ollaan siinä vaiheessa, että kaikki uudet pysäkit on otettu käyttöön Leirintäkadun väliaikaispysäkkiä lukuunottamatta ja vanhat poistettu käytöstä, viimeisenä Tarmonkadun pohjoispysäkki. Härmälän koulun pysäkki on edelleen päällystämättä ja nimetty Tierankaduksi. Omat nimiehdotukset ovat Lentokonetehtaankatu, Härmälän koulu tai jopa pelkkä Härmälä.


Ymmärsin itse, että siitä Toivonkatu tulisi. Tokihan nimi pitäisi olla Propellipuisto.
Tosiaan, Tarmonkatu on ollut lähes aina pakkopysähdys. Etäisyys kuitenkaan ei ole ollut kovin pitkä Valmetinkadun tai Tierankadun pysäkeille. Ehkäpä järjestely osaltaan sujuvoittaa bussien kulkua, joskin ilman pysäkkitaskuja näillä voi olla myös heikentäviä vaikutuksia ruuhkien myötä myös muun bussiliikenteen sujuvuuteen.

----------


## Precise

Toivonkatukin on ihan hyvä nimi, kun se on toisen poikkikadun mukaan nimetty. Pääasia, ettei jää Tierankaduksi.

Itse näen tämän osana runkolinja 16 "pienempiä, kesien 2013-14 välisenä aikana toteutettavista inframuutoksista". Pysäkkiverkostoa rukataan ja linja-autoille järjestetään etuuksia, eli tässä tapauksessa auton esteetön lähtö pysäkiltä.

Odottelen vielä Hatanpään valtatien bussikaistoja (tietääkö joku, milloin pistetään alulle jos pistetään?) ja kenties Pirkkalassa pysäkkien perusparannuksia. Katoksethan ovat aika vanhoja, pimeitä ja suojaavat huonosti pieneltäkään vesikuurolta tai tuulelta.

----------


## ultrix

> Toivonkatukin on ihan hyvä nimi, kun se on toisen poikkikadun mukaan nimetty. Pääasia, ettei jää Tierankaduksi.


Olen sitä mieltä, että Toivonkatu on tässä tapauksessa aivan todella huono nimi, ja sopii toivoa (pun not intended), että sitä ei käytetä. Ei olisi tullut mieleenikään tuollainen, kun paikalla on monta parempaa vaihtoehtoa: Härmälän koulu on luonnollisesti ykkösvaihtoehto, koska koulu on pysäkin ympäristön selkeä dominantti. Toisaalta vieressä on myös vanha Lepola, joka on nimenä ytimekkäin mahdollinen. Ja jos pitää käyttää poikkikadun nimeä, Lentokonetehtaankatu on kokoojakatuna todennäköisesti relevantimpi nimi kuin Toivonkatu, joka on vain yksi lukuisista Härmälän poikkikaduista.

----------


## Rester

Toivonkatu kertoo kyllä mielestäni hyvin pysäkin sijainnin, vaikka onkin ehkä hieman tylsä. Härmälän koulu olisi enemmän kuin sopiva tälle pysäkkiparille. Lentokonetehtaankatu, jopa ilman -katu -päätettä, on kyllä ehdottomasti liian pitkä pysäkin nimeksi. Ja muistaakseni Valmetinkadun pysäkkiparilla oli aiemmin tuo nimenä ennenkuin kadun loppupään nimi muutettiin edellämainituksi.

Vuoreksessa on Mäyränmäenkadulle lähelle Vuoreksen puistokadun liittymää tullut uusi pysäkkipari, joka on nimetty Vuoreksen koulu -nimelle. Katoksina kierrätettiin aikanaan asuntomessujen pysäköintipaikalla olleita pysäkkikatoksia.

Myöskin Automiehenkadulle ABC:n kohdalle on saatu linjalle 5 uusi pysäkki kaupunkiin päin, nimeltään Tuotekatu. Miksei tuotakin voitu nimetä Lahdesjärvi-nimelle, niin oltaisiin saatu keskenään samanniminen pysäkkipari aikaiseksi. Tai sama toisinpäin. Toinen samanmoinemän kummallisuus on edeltävä pysäkkipari (Perkiö / Leppästensuonkatu). Miksi selkeää pysäkkiparia ei lähtökohtaisesti voi nimetä yhdenmukaisesti jommankumman periaatteen mukaan? Perkiö lienee tuossa tapauksessa alueen nimenä se parempi vaihtoehto noista.

----------


## Precise

> Toivonkatu kertoo kyllä mielestäni hyvin pysäkin sijainnin, vaikka onkin ehkä hieman tylsä. Härmälän koulu olisi enemmän kuin sopiva tälle pysäkkiparille. Lentokonetehtaankatu, jopa ilman -katu -päätettä, on kyllä ehdottomasti liian pitkä pysäkin nimeksi. Ja muistaakseni Valmetinkadun pysäkkiparilla oli aiemmin tuo nimenä ennenkuin kadun loppupään nimi muutettiin edellämainituksi.
> 
> Myöskin Automiehenkadulle ABC:n kohdalle on saatu linjalle 5 uusi pysäkki kaupunkiin päin, nimeltään Tuotekatu. Miksei tuotakin voitu nimetä Lahdesjärvi-nimelle, niin oltaisiin saatu keskenään samanniminen pysäkkipari aikaiseksi. Tai sama toisinpäin. Toinen samanmoinemän kummallisuus on edeltävä pysäkkipari (Perkiö / Leppästensuonkatu). Miksi selkeää pysäkkiparia ei lähtökohtaisesti voi nimetä yhdenmukaisesti jommankumman periaatteen mukaan? Perkiö lienee tuossa tapauksessa alueen nimenä se parempi vaihtoehto noista.


Aika samoilla linjoilla ollaan näiden kanssa. Toivonkatu on tylsä, ja ehkä matkailijalle vaikeammin paikallistettavissa kuin vaikka Härmälän koulu, mutta Härmälän asukkaille se on varmaan aika selkeä. Kaikki Härmälän pysäkkimuutokset löytyvät jo lukuisista verkkopalveluista, kuten Lissusta, sähköiseltä linjakartalta, Matkahuollon reittioppaasta ja OpenStreetMapista.

----------


## Precise

Yksi "älyttömyys" poistettiin taas tänään, kun Pyynikintorin laiturit järjesteltiin uudelleen (http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/fi/...intorilla.html). Elokuussa Kissanmaan koulu vaihdettiin TAMK:ksi, toivottavasti sama tahti jatkuu! Heti tulee itselle mieleen ainakin Turtolan alue, linjan 17 itäpää, Turvesuonkadun pysäkkipari ja melkein kaikki linjan 29 pysäkit.

----------


## Precise

Toivonkadun pysäkeillä lukee vieläkin Tierankatu. Milloinhan tuokin saadaan kuntoon?

----------


## Rester

Tuovatkohan kerralla sitten kaikille pysäkeille uudet päreet, kun valmista saadaan... Veikkaisin samoja aikoja, kun Lielahdessa saadaan EnGvistinkadun pysäkkikilpi vaihdettua Sellukatu-nimiseksi.  :Very Happy: 

Linnainmaan-Pappilan-Takahuhdin suunnalla on tämän syksyn aikana ahkerasti vanhoja ruskeita vanerikatoksia lasisiin. Uudet katokset löytyvät jo kaikilta Takahuhdintien/-kadun odotuspysäkeiltä (myös Leivon leipomolta) sekä Tanhuankadun ja Luhtaankadun pysäkeiltä. Myös Pikkupiankadun ja Tuluskadun pysäkeiltä on jo viety vanha katos pois, ja uusille jo kaivetaan sähköjohtoa maahan. Täysin uutta katosta ollaan rakentamassa Leinolan koulun pysäkille (4573) sekä mahdollisesti myös Aitoniitynkadun (5143) pysäkille.

Noiden jälkeen jokaisella pysäkillä Linnainmaan alueella olisi katokset Tampereen suuntaan. Lähialueelle vanhoja katoksia jää enää Orimuskadun molempiin päihin sekä Atan-/Nikinväylälle.

----------


## Precise

Samoin Veisun-Hallilan alueella katoksia on uusittu.

Vanhalta Sellukadun pysäkiltä ehdittiin viedä katoskin pois, vaikka uudella pysäkillä johdot odottavat. Aikovatkohan pistää paikalleen ennen talvea?

----------


## tkp

Tämän päivän Aamulehden yleisönosastossa haukutaan Härmälän uudet järjestelyt, perusteluina mm. Uudet järjestelyt estävät busseja ohittamasta toisiaan, estäen näitä poimimasta matkustajia joka toiselta pysäkiltä, aiheuttaen myöhästymisiä. Lisäksi Härmälän kapeilla omakotitalokaduilla (tarkoittaa varmaan Perkiönkatua ja Härmälänkatua) on liikenne lisääntynyt kun autoilijat etsivät vaihehtoisia reittejä välttääkseen ruuhkan. Edelleen ihmetyttää miksi Pirkkalasta tulevat autoilijat haluavat ehdoin tahdoin ajaa hidasta ja ruuhkaista Nuolialantietä kun vieressä menee Ilmailunkatu/Sarankulmankatu, jossa ei ole pysäkkejä eikä juuri suojateitäkään ja tiellä on 60 km/h rajoitus. Ja sitten vierestä menee vielä moottoritie...

----------


## Rester

Tässä lienee kyse taas perinteisestä suomalaisuudesta: halutaan joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä paremmaksi, mutta sitten kun se tehdään yhdellä ainoista tavoista, niin sitten siitä syntyy itku ja poru. Perusteluna tuolle Nuolialantien kautta kulkemiselle näkee sitä, että se on matkallisesti edelleen lyhyin (muistaakseni 25% lyhyempi Ilmailunkadun reittiin verrattuna). Nopeudesta ei kukaan muista mainita mitään. Toinen lienee tottumus, tästä on menty viimeiset 30 vuotta ja siitä muuten mennään nytkin!

Bussien vetoketjuperiaate tuossa kyllä kärsii, mutta näkisin sen varsin pienenä ongelmana, varsinkin, kun ensi kesänä tuon läpiajavat linjat vähenevät huomattavasti.

----------


## Precise

Tuttuni kulkee päivittäin Hatanpään ja Pirkkalan väliä. Hän sanoo Pirkkalasta tullessaan valitsevansa Partolassa liikennevalojen mukaan ajaako suoraan Ilmailunkadun vai Nuolialantien kautta. Todisti kerran minullekin, että ajallisesti molemmat reitit ovat 10 sekunnin tarkkuudella yhtä nopeita, jos lähtee yhtä aikaa samasta päästä (ottaa verrokkiauton, joka ajaa toista kautta). Jos autot halutaan Härmälästä pois, Ilmailunkadun reittiä pitää nopeuttaa.

Moottoritie on ehkä nopea kun sinne pääsee, mutta Pirkkalasta Tampereen keskustaan Se ei ole nopein reitti - ei todellakaan. Ongelma piilee siinä, että Pirkkala on tietoisesti tehnyt moottoritielle pääsyn hankalaksi Pirkkalan keskustan ja Pakkalankulman välillä. ABC:n ramppi aiheuttaa ison kiertomatkan itään matkustaessa, Kurikkaa ei ole suunniteltu läpiajoon ja Sarankulman liittymästä ajaakin sitten mieluummin Ilmailunkadun tai Nuolialantien kautta kun lähtee kiertämään Toivioon asti moottoritielle päästäkseen.

Pirkkala/ELY-keskus/Liikennevirasto voivat kaikki katsoa peiliin syyllistä etsiessään.

----------


## Precise

Ainakin Tampere-talon (0561) pysäkillä on uuden mallinen QR-koodi Lissuun, joka on tyylitellympi ja joukkoliikenteen väreihin brändätty sekä sisältää lisäksi NFC-tunnisteen. Lisäksi viivakoodi oli uudistunut niin, että sen voi lukea myös Windows Phonen sisäisellä lukijalla, joka ei ole ymmärtänyt vanhanmallisia koodeja. En voinut ottaa kuvaa tai kokeilla NFC:tä, kun Lumiastani oli akku loppu.

Hieno juttu, NFC helpottaa koodin lukua paljon! Toivottavasti yleistyvät pian muillakin pysäkeillä. Seuraava vaihe olisi kännykkälippu pysäkillä olevaa NFC-tarraa näpäyttämällä.

----------


## Rebiaf

Koskas poliisiaseman kohdalta on kadonnut seutulinjojen pysäkkimerkki ja "päreet".
Ennen toinen pysäkki oli lähempänä poliisiasemaa. Nyt keltainen ja sininen pysäkkimerkki on samassa tolpassa enkä osaa pysähtyä siihen kun ei ole merkitty 71 ja 60-63 pysäkiksi. :o

----------


## anttipng

Päreet näytti nojaavan seinään.

----------


## killerpop

Nyt kun Lielahteen rakennetaan kiertoliittymää Pohtolankadun ja Lielahdenkadun risteykseen, muuttuu myös pysäkin Harjuntaustan koulu (1019) sijainti takaisin Rientolankadun pohjoispuolelle, josssa se oli noin 10 vuotta sitten viimeksi.

Etualalla vanha pysäkkitasku joka jäi pois käytöstä (sen eteläpuolella kuvasta näkymättömissä tilapäinen pysäkki ja kuvassa kauempana uusi pysäkkisyvennyksen paikka.

Harjuntaustan koulua ei sitäkään ole ollut moneen vuoteen, ei ainakaan 2010-luvulla, vaan koulu on Lielahden koulu. Voisikohan tämän pysäkkiparin viimeistään nyt nimetä Rientolankaduksi?

----------


## ultrix

> Harjuntaustan koulua ei sitäkään ole ollut moneen vuoteen, ei ainakaan 2010-luvulla, vaan koulu on Lielahden koulu. Voisikohan tämän pysäkkiparin viimeistään nyt nimetä Rientolankaduksi?


Ei vaan Lielahden kouluksi, sillä nykyinen Lielahden koulu on perusteltua uudelleennimetä Lielahtikeskukseksi.

----------


## Rester

> Ei vaan Lielahden kouluksi, sillä nykyinen Lielahden koulu on perusteltua uudelleennimetä Lielahtikeskukseksi.


...jolloin syntyisi taas samanlainen tilanne kuten Sammon valtatiellä; Takahuhdin kouluksi nimetyllä pysäkillä on joko liian aikaista tai myöhäistä, tulosuunnasta riippuen, jäädä pois, mikäli on suuntaamassa nimenomaan koululle.

----------


## killerpop

> ...jolloin syntyisi taas samanlainen tilanne kuten Sammon valtatiellä; Takahuhdin kouluksi nimetyllä pysäkillä on joko liian aikaista tai myöhäistä, tulosuunnasta riippuen, jäädä pois, mikäli on suuntaamassa nimenomaan koululle.


Juuri näin, eli Rientolankatu. Samalla vaivalla voitaisiin noi 27:en pariPossilankatu xx - pysäkkiä nimetä vastaavasti Ollinojankaduksi. Pointti on kuitenkin tuossa, että pysäkin paikka muuttuu ja ko koulu jää vallan kahden peräkkäisen pysäkin välimaastoon. Jos ei olla edes kohdalla, on turha nimetä jonkun kohteen mukaan.

----------


## Precise

> Juuri näin, eli Rientolankatu. Samalla vaivalla voitaisiin noi 27:en pariPossilankatu xx - pysäkkiä nimetä vastaavasti Ollinojankaduksi. Pointti on kuitenkin tuossa, että pysäkin paikka muuttuu ja ko koulu jää vallan kahden peräkkäisen pysäkin välimaastoon. Jos ei olla edes kohdalla, on turha nimetä jonkun kohteen mukaan.


Samaa mieltä. Sen sijaan nykyinen Lielahden koulu -pysäkkikolmikko tulisi nimetä Lielahtikeskukseksi.

Pirkkahallin pysäkkityömaa on valmistunut, ja siinä kävi niin kuin arvelinkin: itään kulkiessaan 14 tekee koukkauksen Pirkkahallin pihaan uudelle pysäkille. Heinäkuuhun asti tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että Pirkkahallin kääntöpaikan suunta muuttui päinvastaiseksi (tosin ykkönen ja seiska käyttivät vieläkin väliaikaista pysäkkiä, vaikka pysäkkimerkit ja työmaa-aidat oli jo siirretty). Pirkkahallin itään suuntaavalla pysäkillä on kaksi katosta ja länteen suuntaava on katokseton. Ilmailunkadun muut pysäkit eivät tätä vauhtia kerkeä heinäkuuhun mennessä valmiiksi: mitään työn merkkejä ei näy. Sama tilanne oli myös Lahdenperänkadulla, kun viimeksi käväisin.

----------


## ultrix

> ...jolloin syntyisi taas samanlainen tilanne kuten Sammon valtatiellä; Takahuhdin kouluksi nimetyllä pysäkillä on joko liian aikaista tai myöhäistä, tulosuunnasta riippuen, jäädä pois, mikäli on suuntaamassa nimenomaan koululle.


Suurin osa koululle menijöistä kuitenkin lienee yläkouluikäisiä, jolloin se pysäkki on just oikeassa kohtaa. 

Itse asiassa muuten olen muutaman kerran mennyt vahingossa alakoulua kiertelemään ympäri, kun on ilmoitettu yleisötilaisuuden järjestettävän "Lielahden koulun auditoriossa".  :Laughing:

----------


## Precise

Pohtolankadun itäpuolella vaihdeltiin uusia pysäkkipäreitä tänään iltapäivällä. Muualla ei ole näkynyt. Hieman erikoinen aloituspaikka.

----------


## Rester

> Pohtolankadun itäpuolella vaihdeltiin uusia pysäkkipäreitä tänään iltapäivällä. Muualla ei ole näkynyt. Hieman erikoinen aloituspaikka.


Tämän päivän Aamulehdessä oli maininta, että kaikkia päreitä ei ehditä vaihtamaan tällä viikolla.

----------


## jtm

Tosiaan päivityksiä voisi tehdä. Hermiankatu 8 pysäkillä päreissä linjalla 20 päätteenä luki vielä Rusko. Ehkä voisi hieman tarvita päivitystä...  :Wink:

----------


## tkp

Lahdenperänkadulle on tehty linjalle 65 Viinikankadun risteykseen pysäkit. On vaan vähän tyhmässä paikassa Hervantaan mentäessä, juuri ennen liikennevaloja.

----------


## Precise

> Lahdenperänkadulle on tehty linjalle 65 Viinikankadun risteykseen pysäkit. On vaan vähän tyhmässä paikassa Hervantaan mentäessä, juuri ennen liikennevaloja.


Onko sinne tehty ihan laitureita ja pysäkeitä vai vaan "väliaikaiset pysäkit" eli pelkät merkit?

----------


## tkp

> Onko sinne tehty ihan laitureita ja pysäkeitä vai vaan "väliaikaiset pysäkit" eli pelkät merkit?


Pelkkä liikennemerkki kadun reunaan.

----------


## Rester

Tämä kilpien vaihto on kyllä hyvä esimerkki siitä, miten kilpailutuksia ja niiden valmisteluja ei pidä hoitaa. Uusia kilpiä on väärillä pysäkeillä, linjoja puuttuu jo vaihdetuilta pysäkeiltä, edelleen olemassa olevia linjoja on poistettu kivistä, jne. Pirkkalassa ei ollut eilen ensimmäistäkään pysäkkiä vaihdettu, ei edes Suupantorilla. 

Asiakkaiden näkökulmasta on yhdentekevää, onko syy urakan tilaajassa vai toteuttajassa, väärät kilvet aiheuttavat turhaa sekaannusta muutenkin ison uudistuksen yhteydessä.

Miten asia, jonka pääpiirteet ovat olleet jo puoli vuotta tiedossa, voidaan mokata näin pahasti?

----------


## J_J

> Tämä kilpien vaihto on kyllä hyvä esimerkki siitä, miten kilpailutuksia ja niiden valmisteluja ei pidä hoitaa. Uusia kilpiä on väärillä pysäkeillä, linjoja puuttuu jo vaihdetuilta pysäkeiltä, edelleen olemassa olevia linjoja on poistettu kivistä, jne. Pirkkalassa ei ollut eilen ensimmäistäkään pysäkkiä vaihdettu, ei edes Suupantorilla. 
> 
> Asiakkaiden näkökulmasta on yhdentekevää, onko syy urakan tilaajassa vai toteuttajassa, väärät kilvet aiheuttavat turhaa sekaannusta muutenkin ison uudistuksen yhteydessä.
> 
> Miten asia, jonka pääpiirteet ovat olleet jo puoli vuotta tiedossa, voidaan mokata näin pahasti?


Tässähän taannoin joku viikko sitten tilaajaorganisaatio "tunnusti" asiassa, että: "kaikkia pysäkkitunnisteita ei välttämättä ehditä vaihtaa ennen h-hetkeä"... Taisi olla kyseessä hätävale, jota lausuttaessa jo tiedettiin että pieleen menee ja huolella. Kuten Rester kirjoitti, on aivan yhdentekevää, kenestä mokaaminen johtuu. Ainoa, millä on merkitystä, onko mokattu ja kuinka pahasti. Tällä kertaa on "onnistuttu" oikein huolella  :Smile:

----------


## jtm

Hyviä esimerkkejä että linjan 1 varrella osa pysäkeistä Lentolaan päin on kilvitetty 1 VATIALA ja osa 1 LENTOLA. Sammonkadun ensimmäisellä pysäkillä keskustan suuntaan puuttuu 47 kokonaan. Hataanpään valtatiellä viimeinen pysäkki keskustan suuntaan eli Koskipuiston pysäkki R-Kioskin edessä on kilvitetty 40 TAMPERE. Mikähän logiikka tässäkin on? Eikö paljon loogisempaa olisi 40 KANGASALA? Noh kai ne "viisaammat" (lue tyhmemmät) tietävät ylemmällä tasolla...

----------


## killerpop

Ihme ja kumma oli tämä regaoinnin nopeus (joka tosin tiedettiin jo toukokuussa), että Keskustorilla kääntyvät Nokialle lähtevät autot eivät voi käyttää pysäkkiä Keskustori E kovin järkevästi. Nyt tuon Keskustori E:n pysäkkikilvet on siirretty viereiseen katokseen länteen päin, jossa ei ole pysähtyny muutamaan vuoteen mikään linja.

Yhtä nopeaa reagointia ei ole kuitenkaan tapahtunut Koskipuistossa, jossa ei ole edelleenkään linjalla 40 Kangasalan suuntaan lähtevää pysäkkiä, vaan on R-kioskin edessä (väärässä paikkaa) päreet 40 Tampere, 50 Tampere. Pysäkkikartan mukaanhan 40:n pitää lähteä pysäkiltä Koskipuisto H eli siitä Paapan terassin vierestä.

Myös Pyynikintorilla länteen on kaksi viereistä pysäkkiä linjan 70 käytössä Nokian suuntaan. Toinen lienee oikea, matkustajana en tahtoisi olla se arvaava osapuoli.

----------


## Precise

Koskipuistossa tehtiin sellainen aivopieru, että vaihdettiin linjojen 1, 14 ja 40/50 pysäkki R-kioskin kohdalta katokseen, niin kuin pysäkkikartoissakin on. Järjestely on mielestäni täysin käsittämätön, sillä Koskipuisto tuohon suuntaan on niille jättöpysäkki. Esimerkiksi linjat 1 ja 50 jättivät vielä maanantaina matkustajat siihen ja ottivat kyytiin Hämeenkadun puolelta. Toivottavasti vaihdetaan syksyksi takaisin.

----------


## J_J

> Koskipuistossa tehtiin sellainen aivopieru, että vaihdettiin linjojen 1, 14 ja 40/50 pysäkki R-kioskin kohdalta katokseen, niin kuin pysäkkikartoissakin on. Järjestely on mielestäni täysin käsittämätön, sillä Koskipuisto tuohon suuntaan on niille jättöpysäkki. Esimerkiksi linjat 1 ja 50 jättivät vielä maanantaina matkustajat siihen ja ottivat kyytiin Hämeenkadun puolelta. Toivottavasti vaihdetaan syksyksi takaisin.


Ei, vaan Hämeenkadulta kokonaan pois linjojen 1 ja 40 pysäkki itään päin tuosta Wanhan Postin edestä. Kyllä yksi pysäkki (juuri se viimeinen pysäkki ennen käännöstä Hämeenkadulle) täytyy olla tarpeeksi samassa korttelissa... Eli ajantasaus ja matkustajain vaihto Hatanpään valtatien puolella. Hämeenkadulla se Wanhan Postin pysäkki saa sitten rauhassa palvella mm. linjaa 9 ja muita saman suunnan linjoja, joilla ollut ajantasaus Keskustorilla.

----------


## Precise

> Ei, vaan Hämeenkadulta kokonaan pois linjojen 1 ja 40 pysäkki itään päin tuosta Wanhan Postin edestä. Kyllä yksi pysäkki (juuri se viimeinen pysäkki ennen käännöstä Hämeenkadulle) täytyy olla tarpeeksi samassa korttelissa... Eli ajantasaus ja matkustajain vaihto Hatanpään valtatien puolella. Hämeenkadulla se Wanhan Postin pysäkki saa sitten rauhassa palvella mm. linjaa 9 ja muita saman suunnan linjoja, joilla ollut ajantasaus Keskustorilla.


Ongelma on siinä, että silloin esimerkiksi Teiskontielle ja Linnainmaalle matkustavien matkustajien bussit lähtevät eri pysäkeiltä (ykkönen Hatanpään vt:n puolelta ja kasi+muut Hämeenkadun puolelta). Linjalla 40/50 ongelma ei ole niin merkittävä.

----------


## Rester

Eiköhän linnanmaalaisia ole jo sorsittu tarpeeksi yhdelle vuotta, joten josko annetaan sen Hämeenkadun pysäkin olla ihan rauhassa. Kasi kerää jo ihan tarpeeksi matkustajia Keskustorilta ollessaan ainoa Mäentakusenkadun itäpäähän liikennöivä linja. Jos tuota Koskipuiston pysäkkijärjestelyä ei olisi viime kesänä menty pilaamaan, olisi Hämeenkadun puolelta pystynyt järjestämään ajantasauspysäkin ykkösellekin.

----------


## jopperi

Lielahtikeskuksen kohdalla oleva pysäkki sai eilen takaisin katoksen. Vihdoin! 

Ryydynpohjassakaan ei oo menny ihan putkeen päreiden asennus. Esim. Possilankadulla on poistettu 35 päreet ja tilalle tuli 3 päreet, lintulamminkadulla ei oo 3 päreitä...

----------


## killerpop

> Lielahtikeskuksen kohdalla oleva pysäkki sai eilen takaisin katoksen. Vihdoin!


Ainakin tänään päivällä pysäkillä 1017 oli vasta JCDecauxin katoksen ranka, jonka pysäkkimerkki huputettuna (ja itse katos suljettuna mm aidoilla). Menee varmaan useampi arkipäivä että se on kuitenkin käytössä. Saisivat samalla asfaltoida uusiksi tuon kesuksen edustan sekä Lielahdenkadun että Teivaalantien jalkakäytävien osalta.

----------


## Precise

Eipä paljoa ole edistytty pysäkkipäreiden vaihdossa viime päivinä. Muun  muassa Hatanpään valtatie, Nuolialantie, Teiskontie ja Nokiantie ovat  yhä päivittämättä. Pieni valopilkku sentään tuli Pirkkalasta, jossa  Naistenmatkantien eteläpuolen pysäkkien päreet oli näköjään vaihdettu tämän päivän  aikana (aamulla ei ollut vielä).

----------


## Rester

Orimuskadun, Mäentakusenkadun ja Teiskontien päreet vaihdettiin tänään. Ykkösen kilpiin itään päin on tällä kertaa arvottu määränpääksi Vatiala. Onko Lentola joku kirosana, vai miksi sitä noin vältellään? Ei kai sitä nyt kukaan lentoasemaan sentään sekoita?

Onkohan nuo Pereentien länsipään pysäkkipari Kreetankujalta poistettu käytöstä, kun mitään päreitä tai pysäkkimerkkejä ei siinä ainakaan toissa viikolla vielä ollut? Tuskin tarpeettomatkaan olisivat. Järjestelmässä tuota ei vielä näy, mutta sehän ei vielä mitään todista, puuttuuhan sieltä mm. Pirkkahallikin tällä hetkellä kokonaan.

----------


## Precise

> Orimuskadun, Mäentakusenkadun ja Teiskontien päreet vaihdettiin tänään. Ykkösen kilpiin itään päin on tällä kertaa arvottu määränpääksi Vatiala. Onko Lentola joku kirosana, vai miksi sitä noin vältellään? Ei kai sitä nyt kukaan lentoasemaan sentään sekoita?


Tänään asennettiin myös Nuolialantielle ja Hatanpään valtatielle keskustaan päin. Lentola olisi ehkä kuvaavampi päätepysäkille, mutta sen on varmaan katsottu sekoittuvan sekä Lentoaseman että Leinolan kanssa. Toisaalta myös Vaitti ja Vatiala ovat samankaltaisia - ei ole helppoa. Ykkösellä on käytössä nyt sekä autojen kilvissä että pysäkkipäreissä tuo Vatiala-termi, joten siihen se kai on vakiintumassa. Jos linjalla 45 puhutaan tosiaan Lentolasta, niin se pitäisi saada vaihtoon.




> Onkohan nuo Pereentien länsipään pysäkkipari Kreetankujalta poistettu käytöstä, kun mitään päreitä tai pysäkkimerkkejä ei siinä ainakaan toissa viikolla vielä ollut? Tuskin tarpeettomatkaan olisivat. Järjestelmässä tuota ei vielä näy, mutta sehän ei vielä mitään todista, puuttuuhan sieltä mm. Pirkkahallikin tällä hetkellä kokonaan.


Kokeilin tuota viime viikolla ja ei kuski pysäyttänyt siinä. Tiedä häntä sitten.

----------


## J_J

> Ykkösellä on käytössä nyt sekä autojen kilvissä että pysäkkipäreissä tuo Vatiala-termi, joten siihen se kai on vakiintumassa. Jos linjalla 45 puhutaan tosiaan Lentolasta, niin se pitäisi saada vaihtoon.


Kyllähän se ykkösen ja nelivitosen päätepysäkki (ja "vaihtoterminaali") on nimenomaan Lentolassa, ei Vatialassa. Surkuhupaisaa tämäkin, että toisilleen jatkoyhteyden tarjoavat linjat eivät koskaan kulje määränpääkilpien mukaan samaan paikkaan, jossa kohtaisivat toisensa  :Very Happy:

----------


## tkp

Naistenmatkantiellä Pirkkalassa on Kyöstin kohdilla vaihdettu pysäkkipäreitä tien pohjoispuolelle oleville pysäkeille. Nyt siellä lukee "14 Pere/Nokia". Jos Kyöstiltä haluaa Pereelle niin ilmeisesti pitää kiertää Nokian kautta? Eteläpuolella oli toki vanhat "61-63 Pyynikintori"-päreet jäljellä....

----------


## Elias

Pirkkalassa on kaikki pysäkkipäreet vaihdettu ja pysäkit saatu kuntoon. Joissakin päreissä lukee vain "1" ilman määränpäätä. Myös linjan 63 päreet on saatu, "63 SUUPANTORI" ja "63 ÄIJÄLÄ". Kuitenkaan linjan 63 aikatauluja ei ole merkitty talven aikataulukirjaan. 

Kyöstin päätepysäkki näyttää tältä. Se sijaitsee Lehtimäentien ja Naistenmatkantien risteyksen vieressä. Muita pysäkkejä Kyöstin alueella ei ole (muuta kuin Naistenmatkantiellä), vaikka sinne voisikin mielestäni laittaa yhden pysäkin myös Kyöstintielle.



Linja-autoasemalla sen sijaan oli edelleen ainakin Pirkkalan suuntaan vanhoja linjojen 60-63 päreitä ym.

----------


## Rester

Tohlopinrannassa pysäkkipari Yleisradio (1597/1598) on muutettu nimelle Mediapolis. Okei, ehkä vähän kuvaavampi nimi, mutta mieluummin olisin tuon Yleisradio-nimen säilyttänyt tuolla. Sillä valtaosa ihmisistä tuon kuitenkin tuntee.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:43 ----------




> Naistenmatkantiellä Pirkkalassa on Kyöstin kohdilla vaihdettu pysäkkipäreitä tien pohjoispuolelle oleville pysäkeille. Nyt siellä lukee "14 Pere/Nokia". Jos Kyöstiltä haluaa Pereelle niin ilmeisesti pitää kiertää Nokian kautta? Eteläpuolella oli toki vanhat "61-63 Pyynikintori"-päreet jäljellä....


Ihan samaa logiikkaa kuin mitä on Rissossa näkyvillä; päättelle päin lukee kilvissä "8 ATALA".  :Wink:  En tiedä, miten tarkat ohjeet noista kilpien sisällöistä on saatu, mutta luulisi, että tämä jo ohitettu välipiste olisi osattu pyytämättä jättää kilvistä pois...

----------


## ultrix

> Tohlopinrannassa pysäkkipari Yleisradio (1597/1598) on muutettu nimelle Mediapolis. Okei, ehkä vähän kuvaavampi nimi, mutta mieluummin olisin tuon Yleisradio-nimen säilyttänyt tuolla. Sillä valtaosa ihmisistä tuon kuitenkin tuntee.


Mediapolis on parempi nimi, koska Yleisradio on vain yksi toimijoista alueella nykyisin, ja Yleisradiolla on toimintaa myös muualla Tampereella kuin Tohlopissa (Tampereen Radion studio Sorinahteella). 
http://www.mediapolis.fi/tietoa/

Valtaosa ihmisistä tunsi myös esim. Annalan linjan 22:sena tai Kangasalan linjan 70:sena, mutta se ei mielestäni riittävä argumentti niiden pitämiseen ikuisuuksiin samana, eikä pidettykään.  :Wink:  

Sarvikset, Finlaysonit ja Tampellat on taas vähän eri asia, kun ne on etabloituneita nimityksiä alueille, joilta sen nimiset yritykset ovat jo lähteneet. Tohlopin studion virallinen nimihän on historiallisesti ollut "Televisiokeskus", mikä näkyy myös joissain kaupungin osoitekartoissa vuosikymmenten takaa.

Sarviksen voisi kyllä ottaa positiivisena esimerkkinä muutoksesta. Pysäkin nimihän oli vielä tovi sitten "Nokia Oy" (sic), vaikka Nokia Oyj:llä oli kaupungin alueella tärkeämmät toimipisteet Hermiankadulla ja yhteen aikaan myös Tieteenkadulla. Nokian toimitalo oli alun alkajenkin vain pieni osa Sarviksen alueen uudiskäyttöä ja ihmettelin pysäkin nimeä jo silloin, kun Nokialla vielä meni hyvin.

Sitten on tietysti näitä vähemmän onnistuneita, kuten Poliisikoulun nimenmuutos Hervannan valtaväylä jotain:ksi ja toisen puolen pysäkki Kylmäojankaduksi. Tämähän tehtiin, kun joku valveutunut kansalainen (en minä) ehdotti Kansalaiskioskiksi, että kun Poliisikoulu on nykyisin Poliisiammattikorkeakoulu, mutta toisaalta viereen oli rakennettu Hervannan kauppakeskuksen laajennus Duoksi, niin pysäkki saisi olla DUO. Kansalaisen toiveesta toteutui vain se puoli, että pysäkin nimi lakkasi olemasta Poliisikoulu.  :Razz:

----------


## Precise

Myös Pirkkahalli-nimeä tuhotaan kovaa vauhtia. Kvl-opasteet vaihdettiin keväällä kevyeen muotoon "Messu- ja urheilukeskus". Kyltti oli niin pitkä että siinä olisi pitänyt olla joku tuulenohjain päässä.

Myös Pirkkahalli-pysäkinnimestä luovuttiin ja pysäkkipari on nyt Messukeskus.

Hienoa, että Joli jaksoi näitä pysäkinnimimuutoksia edes hieman tehdä! Toivottavasti suunta jatkuu, sillä epäloogisuuksia on nyt lisää seutupysäkeiden myötä.

Onko kellään väliaikatietoja päreiden vaihdon etenemisestä?

----------


## killerpop

> Onko kellään väliaikatietoja päreiden vaihdon etenemisestä?


Kangasalla Kangasalantien varsi 339 vaihdettu. Ainoaksi (vain) siniseksi taisi jäädä Lidlin pysäkki Tampereen suuntaan.

Lempäälässä ei vaihdettu mitään. Tampereella vaikka on päreet vaihdettu, on kuitenkin ne vanhan malliset pyöreämuotoisemmat bussin kuvat pysäkkimerkeissä säästyneet, vaikka nekin piti muuttaa uudeksi kulmikkaammaksi. Tosin syytä olisi myös näitä uudempiaki merkkejä vaihdella, ainakin tuo Itsenäisyydenkatu 25 (513) on keränny itseensä mojovan kerroksen vuosien varrella saastaa. Lempäälässä erityisesti vaihtoa tarvitsee tuo Sääksjärven koulun pysäkki (kuva eiliseltä)
 

Nokialla oli tapahtunut sen verran, että siellä on viereisessä katoksessa 79 TAMPERE pysäkkimerkissä kuten aina ja toisessa sitten jollain tarralla laitettu tietoja katoksen seinään. Asiakkaat tuntui uskovan enemmän pysäkkikyltin yhteydessä ollutta tietoa ja tuskailivat siinä koko homman vaikeutta. Jaa niin ja olihan tulleet keltaiset päreettömät pysäkit Härkitien risteykseen Nokian valtatielle. Eikä enää Nokian kirkolla ole mitään tietoa pikavuoropysäkeistä.

----------


## Rester

> Valtaosa ihmisistä tunsi myös esim. Annalan linjan 22:sena tai Kangasalan linjan 70:sena, mutta se ei mielestäni riittävä argumentti niiden pitämiseen ikuisuuksiin samana, eikä pidettykään.


Tuohon uuteen numerointiin nyt en tässä lähde ottamaan kantaa, toteanpa vain, että kun se kerran haluttiin perusteellisesti uudistaa, niin olisi sitten tehty kunnolla loppuun asti; 2 ei edes Jolin mielestä ole runkolinja, mutta 13 vuorotarjontansa puolesta olisi runkonumeronsa ansainnut.




> Sarviksen voisi kyllä ottaa positiivisena esimerkkinä muutoksesta. Pysäkin nimihän oli vielä tovi sitten "Nokia Oy" (sic), vaikka Nokia Oyj:llä oli kaupungin alueella tärkeämmät toimipisteet Hermiankadulla ja yhteen aikaan myös Tieteenkadulla. Nokian toimitalo oli alun alkajenkin vain pieni osa Sarviksen alueen uudiskäyttöä ja ihmettelin pysäkin nimeä jo silloin, kun Nokialla vielä meni hyvin.


Sarvis on ihan hyvä muutos, en sitä kritisoi mitenkään. Sinällään vain huvittaa, että vaikkapa ratikkapysäkeille kaivetaan historiankirjoista nimiksi puolitosissaan tikkutehtaat ja torpat, ja sitten näitä modernisoidaan toisesta päästä se minkä ehditään.




> Sitten on tietysti näitä vähemmän onnistuneita, kuten Poliisikoulun nimenmuutos Hervannan valtaväylä jotain:ksi ja toisen puolen pysäkki Kylmäojankaduksi. Tämähän tehtiin, kun joku valveutunut kansalainen (en minä) ehdotti Kansalaiskioskiksi, että kun Poliisikoulu on nykyisin Poliisiammattikorkeakoulu, mutta toisaalta viereen oli rakennettu Hervannan kauppakeskuksen laajennus Duoksi, niin pysäkki saisi olla DUO. Kansalaisen toiveesta toteutui vain se puoli, että pysäkin nimi lakkasi olemasta Poliisikoulu.


Poliisikoulun pysäkkinimen muutos on sinällään järkevä: pääsisäänkäyntihän on jo hyvän aikaa ollut Vaajakadun puolella, portti valtaväylältä ei käsittääkseni ole ainakaan yleisessä käytössä. Paras nimi tälle pysäkkiparille olisi siltikin Duo, Hervannan kauppakeskus lienee nimenä liian pitkä. Ja se on muuten Kylmä_suon_katu.  :Wink: 

Pysäkkipari Lielahden koulu (1016/1017) on nimetty uudelleen Lielahtikeskukseksi (ainakin Lentävänniemen suuntaan, toiseen suuntaan vielä pysäkki huputettuna). Harjuntaustan koulun (1018/1019) pysäkkipari puolestan tunnetaan tuon edellisen vanhalla nimellä, eli Lielahden kouluna, tällä kertaa tosin erikseen kirjoitettuna. Olisiko tuon voinut laittaa vaikka Pohtolankadun ekan pysäkkiparin nimeksi, niin olisi kohteestaan vielä kauempana? Noiden koulujen mukaan nimeämiseen tuntuu tuolla olevan joku pakkomielle.

Teiskontien pysäkkien nimet voisi viimein selkeyttää: osa pysäkeistä on eri suuntaan erinimisiä (Irjalankatu / Teiskontie 63), nimet vanhentuneita (Hoitokoti -> Ritakatu), ristiriidassa pikavuorojen käyttämien nimien kanssa (Pienkodit / Alasjärvi), jne. Noita nimiltään eriparipysäkkejä löytyy tosin myös muualta (Nokiantie / Nokiantie 36).

----------


## ultrix

> Tuohon uuteen numerointiin nyt en tässä lähde ottamaan kantaa, toteanpa vain, että kun se kerran haluttiin perusteellisesti uudistaa, niin olisi sitten tehty kunnolla loppuun asti; 2 ei edes Jolin mielestä ole runkolinja, mutta 13 vuorotarjontansa puolesta olisi runkonumeronsa ansainnut.


Täh? Kakkonen menee kesät talvet vartin välein, 13 kesäisin 20 min ja talvisin vartin välein. Kyllä kakkonen on vähintään yhtä runkolinja kuin kolmetoistanen. 




> Sarvis on ihan hyvä muutos, en sitä kritisoi mitenkään. Sinällään vain huvittaa, että vaikkapa ratikkapysäkeille kaivetaan historiankirjoista nimiksi puolitosissaan tikkutehtaat ja torpat, ja sitten näitä modernisoidaan toisesta päästä se minkä ehditään.


Olin mukana siinä työpajassa, jossa näitä pysäkkinimiä kehiteltiin. Revin lähestulkoon hiuksia päästäni kun Länsi-Tampereen työryhmä pääsi vauhtiin. "Jossain täällä päin on kuulemma joskus ollut joku torppa, siksi päätettiin et se on sit Torppa." Niemenkylä sen vaihtoehtona ei ollut juuri sen parempi. _Niemenranta_ on sen pysäkin ainoa oikea nimi, koska kyseessä on kaikkein lähimpänä _rantaa_ oleva pysäkki  Niemenkylä olkoon vaikka se keskimmäinen Niemenrannan alueen pysäkki, johon tulee lähinnä pientaloasutusta ja jossa on niitä vanhoja huviloita. Tikkutehdas on ymmärrettävämpi nimi, koska kyseessä on edelleenkin pystyssä oleva tehdasrakennus, jolla on mahtava alakulttuuriskene.




> Poliisikoulun pysäkkinimen muutos on sinällään järkevä: pääsisäänkäyntihän on jo hyvän aikaa ollut Vaajakadun puolella, portti valtaväylältä ei käsittääkseni ole ainakaan yleisessä käytössä. Paras nimi tälle pysäkkiparille olisi siltikin Duo, Hervannan kauppakeskus lienee nimenä liian pitkä. Ja se on muuten Kylmä_suon_katu.


No joku inhottava, onneksi ilmeisesti ajat sitten kuivattu lutakko joka tapauksessa  :Smile: 




> Pysäkkipari Lielahden koulu (1016/1017) on nimetty uudelleen Lielahtikeskukseksi (ainakin Lentävänniemen suuntaan, toiseen suuntaan vielä pysäkki huputettuna). Harjuntaustan koulun (1018/1019) pysäkkipari puolestan tunnetaan tuon edellisen vanhalla nimellä, eli Lielahden kouluna, tällä kertaa tosin erikseen kirjoitettuna. Olisiko tuon voinut laittaa vaikka Pohtolankadun ekan pysäkkiparin nimeksi, niin olisi kohteestaan vielä kauempana? Noiden koulujen mukaan nimeämiseen tuntuu tuolla olevan joku pakkomielle.


Voin myöntää esittäneeni tätä muutosta JOLI-väelle  :Embarassed: 




> Teiskontien pysäkkien nimet voisi viimein selkeyttää: osa pysäkeistä on eri suuntaan erinimisiä (Irjalankatu / Teiskontie 63), nimet vanhentuneita (Hoitokoti -> Ritakatu), ristiriidassa pikavuorojen käyttämien nimien kanssa (Pienkodit / Alasjärvi), jne. Noita nimiltään eriparipysäkkejä löytyy tosin myös muualta (Nokiantie / Nokiantie 36).


Irjalankatu-nimisiä pysäkkejä on kokonainen liuta, joten selkeintä jos Teiskontien varren se olisikin Alasjärvenranta (koska viereinen katu on sen niminen ja johtaa varsin suositulle uimarannalle). En ymmärrä, miten Hoitokoti olisi vanhentunut nimi. (ks. vaikka http://www.pirkanmaanhoitokoti.fi) Pienkodit pitäisi muuttaa toki Alasjärveksi ja samoin poistaa nuo muutkin epäjohdonmukaisuudet eri suuntien pysäkkien nimeämisessä.

----------


## Rester

Jolin suunnittelija oli FB-sivulla kommentoinut noita muutoksia ja samalla mainitsi ettei linja 2 täytä heidän kriteerejä runkolinjoista. 

Hoitokoti on siinä mielessä vanhentunut nimenä, että valtaosa matkustajista kuitenkin on matkalla Ritakadun asuntoalueelle hoitokodin sijaan.

----------


## Elias

Nokialla ainakin Nokian asemalla on edelleen pysäkit hieman vaiheessa. Pysäkin nimi ja sillä pysähtyvät linjat oli joillakin pysäkeillä teipattu tarroilla pysäkin lasiin. Kylttejä lojui myös maassa. Jotain pitäisi tälle tehdä ennen talvea.

Liikennettä seuranneena Nokian asemalla oli kyllä aikamoinen kaaos, kun pysäkille jonotti 5 autoa yhtaikaa ja osa ei edes pysähtynyt linjojen omilla pysäkeillä. Ihan hienot laiturit siellä kyllä oli, mutta siihen se hienous loppuikin. Matkustajia oli ehkä maksimissaan kolme Nokian sisäisen linjan kyydissä, mahtuisivat taksiinkin tai pikkubussiinkin hyvin ainakin näin kesän iltapäiväruuhkassa. Tiedä sitten, miten talvella onnistuu. Helposti tuolla kuitenkin pystyy vaihtamaan autosta toiseen. Tampereen keskustasta kun ei jostain syystä ole suoraa yhteyttä Nokian keskustaan linjalla 70.

----------


## Rester

> Irjalankatu-nimisiä pysäkkejä on kokonainen liuta, joten selkeintä jos Teiskontien varren se olisikin Alasjärvenranta (koska viereinen katu on sen niminen ja johtaa varsin suositulle uimarannalle). En ymmärrä, miten Hoitokoti olisi vanhentunut nimi. (ks. vaikka http://www.pirkanmaanhoitokoti.fi) Pienkodit pitäisi muuttaa toki Alasjärveksi ja samoin poistaa nuo muutkin epäjohdonmukaisuudet eri suuntien pysäkkien nimeämisessä.


Onko syynä samanniminen pikavuoropysäkki (Alasjärvi), vai miksei tuota paria voisi nimetä Niihama(nkadu)ksi? Näin vältyttäisiin liian samanlaisilta pysäkkinimiltä perätysten, ja tuo uimaranta on kuitenkin se yleisesti haettu kohde. Samoin ratsastamaan menivät etsinevät lähintä pysäkkiä Niihaman suuntaan. (Tokihan se voisi myös olla Luhtaa, mutta tämä varmaankin menee torppien kanssa liian historialliseksi, vaikka tuon niminen tila toki vielä onkin olemassa.  :Wink:  )

----------


## ultrix

> Onko syynä samanniminen pikavuoropysäkki (Alasjärvi), vai miksei tuota paria voisi nimetä Niihama(nkadu)ksi? Näin vältyttäisiin liian samanlaisilta pysäkkinimiltä perätysten, ja tuo uimaranta on kuitenkin se yleisesti haettu kohde. Samoin ratsastamaan menivät etsinevät lähintä pysäkkiä Niihaman suuntaan. (Tokihan se voisi myös olla Luhtaa, mutta tämä varmaankin menee torppien kanssa liian historialliseksi, vaikka tuon niminen tila toki vielä onkin olemassa.  )


Nimen harmonisointi pikavuoronimen kanssa juurikin. Samasta syystä myös Kivikirkko pitäisi muuttaa Messukyläksi ja Aukionkatu Vehmaisiksi.

----------


## Precise

Jes! Linja-autoaseman länsipuolisilla pysäkeillä siirrettiin Hatanpäälle ajavat linjat eteläisempään katokseen ja Tampereen valtatielle ajavat jätettiin pohjoisempaan katokseen. Jos päivittäisivät vielä nettijärjestelmiin niin huippujuttu, pysäkin vetokyky parani huomattavasti. Samaa jakoa Koskipuistoon!

----------


## killerpop

> Pysäkkipari Lielahden koulu (1016/1017) on nimetty uudelleen Lielahtikeskukseksi (ainakin Lentävänniemen suuntaan, toiseen suuntaan vielä pysäkki huputettuna). Harjuntaustan koulun (1018/1019) pysäkkipari puolestan tunnetaan tuon edellisen vanhalla nimellä, eli Lielahden kouluna, tällä kertaa tosin erikseen kirjoitettuna. Olisiko tuon voinut laittaa vaikka Pohtolankadun ekan pysäkkiparin nimeksi, niin olisi kohteestaan vielä kauempana? Noiden koulujen mukaan nimeämiseen tuntuu tuolla olevan joku pakkomielle.


Edelleen Teivaalantien puolella on kuitenkin Lielahden koulu, sekä maastossa että sähköisissä järjestelmissä 1409... olisi tuonkin voinut vaihtaa, kun tuo KOULU piti sitten kytkeä ihan toiseen pysäkkialueeseen, eli Rientolankadun pysäkkeihin.

Kyllähän nuo kolme pysäkkiä on tulkittava samaksi kokonaisuudeksi, eli samat nimet kaikille. Tuosta vaihto-operaatiosta muuten kesti noin viikko, että tiedot oli päivitttyneet autojen parempi-järjestelmään. Ja vielä myöhemmin kuulin asiakkaan neuvovan toiselle, miten päästä Lielahden teboilille kätevimmin, että jää Lielahden koulusta seuraavalla pysäkillä (auto jatkoi toki suoraan Lielahdenkatua)...

----------


## Precise

> Kyllähän nuo kolme pysäkkiä on tulkittava samaksi kokonaisuudeksi, eli samat nimet kaikille. Tuosta vaihto-operaatiosta muuten kesti noin viikko, että tiedot oli päivitttyneet autojen parempi-järjestelmään. Ja vielä myöhemmin kuulin asiakkaan neuvovan toiselle, miten päästä Lielahden teboilille kätevimmin, että jää Lielahden koulusta seuraavalla pysäkillä (auto jatkoi toki suoraan Lielahdenkatua)...


Eipä se kai haittaa, kun Pohtolankatu (1020) on ihan yhtä lähellä Teboilia  :Smile: 

Seutulinjoilla käytetään Tampereen suuntaan pysäkkikilvissä sanaa "_Tampere_". Se on varmaan Narvan pohjukoilla yhtä hyvä kuin _Keskustori_ - jota saisi omasta mielestäni käyttää aina seudulla kun se on päätepysäkki - mutta Koskipuistossa matkustajan kannalta ole fiksua käyttää sanaa Tampere, kun se ei kuvaa kovin hyvin, mihin auto on menossa. Linjoilla 40, 50, 55 ja 7x voisikin käyttää ainakin edes Tampereen puolelle siirryttäessä Tampere-sanan sijasta Keskustori/Koskipuisto-sanaa.

Sama käytäntö toiseen suuntaan haarautumisen kanssa. Nyt linjalla 40 ja ykkösellä pysäkeillä lukee määränpäänä kunnan nimi, mutta kuntakeskuksen ohittamisen jälkeen ei mitään. Kuntakeskuksen ohittamisen jälkeen ihan karusti omat lätkät jokaiselle reittivariaatiolle. Pahimmillaan Pirkkalassa Terveyskeskuksen kohdalle tulee kolme lätkää (1 Turkkirata, 1 Lentoasema/Airport, 1 Vaitti), mutta muualla selvitään pääasiassa sen nykyisen tyhjän lätkän korvaamisella. Toivottavasti joku ymmärsi pointtini  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rester

> Eipä se kai haittaa, kun Pohtolankatu (1020) on ihan yhtä lähellä Teboilia


Ainoa vain, että tuota pysäkkiä ei oikeasti ole maastossa enää olemassa, poistettiin kiertoliittymän rakennustyön yhteydessä.  :Wink:

----------


## Precise

> Ainoa vain, että tuota pysäkkiä ei oikeasti ole maastossa enää olemassa, poistettiin kiertoliittymän rakennustyön yhteydessä.


Ai?  :Eek:  Enpä kiinnittänyt huomiota kun viimeksi kävin  :Very Happy:  Poistettiinko pysyvästi vai onko tulossa vielä takaisin? Lissu on taas vaihteeksi ajan tasalla...

----------


## Rester

> Ai?  Enpä kiinnittänyt huomiota kun viimeksi kävin  Poistettiinko pysyvästi vai onko tulossa vielä takaisin? Lissu on taas vaihteeksi ajan tasalla...


Tuskinpa tulee takaisin, kun tuo uusi Lielahden koulu -pysäkkipari on siirretty lähelle tuota ympyrää, jonka keskelle käytännössä tuo Pohtolankatu-niminen pysäkki jäi. Tuosta ilmoitin kesällä Jolille, mutta eri asia, milloin sen järjestelmästä saavat poistetuksi. Huomasin tuon kolmosta ajaessani, kun näytöllä näkynyt pysäkki ei oikein vastannut maastoa.  :Smile: 

Tuo oli siis se Teboilin kohdalla ollut tyhjä pysäkki Lielahdenkadun puolella.

----------


## Elias

Hervannassa Arkkitehdinkadulla on temmattu jo kaksi ruskeata pysäkkikatosta alas ja ne on korvattu väliaikaisilla pysäkkitolpilla. Viimeisiä viedään.

----------


## tkp

Nokialla hengenlähtö lähellä http://www.nokianuutiset.fi/Uutiset/...nlahdolta.html 
Hauskaahan tuolla Nokian Linja-autoasemalla on että jos ajat katoksen eteen aivan kanttariin kiinni niin katoksessa olevat ihmiset ei mahdu kunnolla pois katoksesta...

----------


## killerpop

Ilmeisesti tässä kuussa on joidenkin pysäkkien nimiä muuteltu. Tänään 13.11. noteerasin, että pysäkit 1010 ja 1011 Lielahden asema ovat nyt muotoa Hiedanranta, sekä parempi-järjestelmässä, että pysäkkipäreissäkin. Lisäksi myös Tipotien vastapari Pirkankatu 37 (1503) on muutettu Tipotieksi. Jälkimmäisen kohdalla  vihdoinkin.
Tampereen joukkoliikenteen 1.11. muodostetussa GTFS-feedissä nuo oli jo uusilla nimillä, joten voi olla toki muutettu lokakuussakin.

Tosin aiemmin syksyllä mentiin muuttamaan Lamminpään pysäkit 1658 ja 1659 Ravirata muotoon Ylöjärventie 36/45. Näille kuvaavampi nimi olisi mielestäni ollut Lamminpää. Joskohan näistä osoitenimistä pian päästäisiin eroon...

----------


## Precise

> Ilmeisesti tässä kuussa on joidenkin pysäkkien nimiä muuteltu. Tänään 13.11. noteerasin, että pysäkit 1010 ja 1011 Lielahden asema ovat nyt muotoa Hiedanranta, sekä parempi-järjestelmässä, että pysäkkipäreissäkin. Lisäksi myös Tipotien vastapari Pirkankatu 37 (1503) on muutettu Tipotieksi. Jälkimmäisen kohdalla  vihdoinkin.
> Tampereen joukkoliikenteen 1.11. muodostetussa GTFS-feedissä nuo oli jo uusilla nimillä, joten voi olla toki muutettu lokakuussakin.
> 
> Tosin aiemmin syksyllä mentiin muuttamaan Lamminpään pysäkit 1658 ja 1659 Ravirata muotoon Ylöjärventie 36/45. Näille kuvaavampi nimi olisi mielestäni ollut Lamminpää. Joskohan näistä osoitenimistä pian päästäisiin eroon...


Tuo Tipotie (1503) on mielestäni ollut jo pidempään, varmaan vuoden verran. Nysse on varmasti saanut vanhasta nimestä palautetta runsaamminkin, mutta muistaakseni nimenvaihdos saatiin aikaan vasta Satu Hassin kommentoidessa aihetta Nyssen FB-sivuilla. Ravirata-pysäkit uudelleennimettiin Ylöjärven uuden liikenteen alkaessa. Hiedanranta sen sijaan lienee melko uusi ja varsin onnistunut uudelleennimeäminen.

Nysse saisi ottaa vaikka ensi talvikaudelle isoksi projektiksi pysäkkinimistön kehittämisen. Eroon pitäisi päästä mm. kadunnumerollisista nimistä kokonaan (esim Possilankatu 2-4), samannimisistä (esim Pirkkalassa ja Lempäälässä on Karhumäki-pysäkit) ja liian yleistävistä (Ammattikoulu- ja Jäähalli-tyyppiset nimet). Voisi kysellä vaikka ihan pidemmällä kaavalla kaikille avoimella karttakyselyllä, laatia luonnoksen kommentoitavaksi ja sitten lopullinen versio.

----------


## Elias

> Tuo Tipotie (1503) on mielestäni ollut jo pidempään, varmaan vuoden verran. Nysse on varmasti saanut vanhasta nimestä palautetta runsaamminkin, mutta muistaakseni nimenvaihdos saatiin aikaan vasta Satu Hassin kommentoidessa aihetta Nyssen FB-sivuilla. Ravirata-pysäkit uudelleennimettiin Ylöjärven uuden liikenteen alkaessa. Hiedanranta sen sijaan lienee melko uusi ja varsin onnistunut uudelleennimeäminen.
> 
> Nysse saisi ottaa vaikka ensi talvikaudelle isoksi projektiksi pysäkkinimistön kehittämisen. Eroon pitäisi päästä mm. kadunnumerollisista nimistä kokonaan (esim Possilankatu 2-4), samannimisistä (esim Pirkkalassa ja Lempäälässä on Karhumäki-pysäkit) ja liian yleistävistä (Ammattikoulu- ja Jäähalli-tyyppiset nimet). Voisi kysellä vaikka ihan pidemmällä kaavalla kaikille avoimella karttakyselyllä, laatia luonnoksen kommentoitavaksi ja sitten lopullinen versio.


Näemmä myös Teiskontien Pienkodit-pysäkkipari on viimein saanut uusiksi nimikseen Niihamankatu P ja Niihamankatu E. Matkahuolto tuntee pysäkin edelleen nimellä Alasjärvi. Voi olla, että on jo pidempään ollut, mutta tuli nyt mieleen. Näemmä paluu on aina kadunnimiin.

Tuossa pysäkkien uudelleennimeämisessä on jo joiltain osin onnistuttu. Siitä on jo aikaa, kun Pirkkalassa paikallisen jäähallin pysäkki sai kunnan nimen liitteekseen muotoon_ Pirkkalan jäähalli_. Sen sijaan Pirkkalassa on yhä pysäkki, jonka nimi on vain _Terveyskeskus_. Nokialla nimeämisessä on onnistuttu aika hyvin, siellä kun mahdollisesti sekaannusta aiheuttavissa pysäkkien nimissä on jo lähes poikkeuksetta kaupungin nimi liitteenä, kuten _Nokian terveyskeskus_ ja _Nokian ammattiopisto_. 

Näiden suhteen ehkä eniten hiomista löytyy juuri Tampereelta, josta pelkkiä Ammattikouluksi nimettyjä pysäkkejä löytyy ainakin Koivistonkylästä, Hervannasta ja Pyynikiltä. Pelkkä Jäähalliksi nimetty pysäkkipari löytyy Tampereen _the_ Jäähallilta, mutta miksei sitäkin voisi nimetä uudelleen Hakametsäksi. Hakametsänä tunnettu pysäkkipari löytyy jo Sammon valtatieltä, mutta olisi se ainakin nimenä Jäähallia kuvaavampi. Hervannassa sentään jäähallin pysäkki on nimetty Hervannan jäähalliksi.

Ikuisia puheenaiheita. Muutoksia on ehkä tapahtunut parempaan suuntaan, mutta yksittäisiä lipsahduksia jää aina.

----------


## Rester

> Tosin aiemmin syksyllä mentiin muuttamaan Lamminpään pysäkit 1658 ja 1659 Ravirata muotoon Ylöjärventie 36/45. Näille kuvaavampi nimi olisi mielestäni ollut Lamminpää. Joskohan näistä osoitenimistä pian päästäisiin eroon...


Lamminpää-nimi lienee varattuna 20:n suunnitelmissa ainakin olleelle uudelle kääntöpaikalle Vuorentaustantien varressa olevan pururadan parkkikselle. Tämä näkyi jo syksyllä pysäkkidatassa, mutta poistettiin sittemmin ainakin toistaiseksi.

Niihamankatukin on sinällään hyvä nimi, mutta vähän ihmetyttää, miksei nimeä voitu yhtenäistää pv-järjestelmän pysäkkinimen mukaiseksi.

Aitolahdentiellä on tällä hetkellä pysäkit nimetty niin, että jokaisen risteävän kadun mukaan nimetyllä pysäkillä on vastinparina Aitolahdentie xx -niminen pysäkki, poikkeuksena ehkä Nikinväylä ja Atanväylä. Pispalan valtatiellä oli tilanne aiemmin tämä, sittemmin tämä on päivitetty nykymuotoon.

Koilliskeskus-niminen pysäkki on 28:n osalta CM:n kohdalla, vaikka Koilliskeskus tosiasiallisesti sijoittuukin Prisman kortteliin.

----------


## killerpop

> Lamminpää-nimi lienee varattuna 20:n suunnitelmissa ainakin olleelle uudelle kääntöpaikalle Vuorentaustantien varressa olevan pururadan parkkikselle. Tämä näkyi jo syksyllä pysäkkidatassa, mutta poistettiin sittemmin ainakin toistaiseksi.
> 
> Niihamankatukin on sinällään hyvä nimi, mutta vähän ihmetyttää, miksei nimeä voitu yhtenäistää pv-järjestelmän pysäkkinimen mukaiseksi.
> 
> Aitolahdentiellä on tällä hetkellä pysäkit nimetty niin, että jokaisen risteävän kadun mukaan nimetyllä pysäkillä on vastinparina Aitolahdentie xx -niminen pysäkki, poikkeuksena ehkä Nikinväylä ja Atanväylä. Pispalan valtatiellä oli tilanne aiemmin tämä, sittemmin tämä on päivitetty nykymuotoon.
> 
> Koilliskeskus-niminen pysäkki on 28:n osalta CM:n kohdalla, vaikka Koilliskeskus tosiasiallisesti sijoittuukin Prisman kortteliin.


Niihamankatu on ok, mutta päreessä lukee NIIHAMANKATU ei NIIHAMANKATU E tai NIIHAMANKATU P, joten tuossa mielessä vähän outoa, että piti mennä lisäämään ilmansuuntaan viittaava kirjain, kun ko valtatie 12 on länsi-itä -suuntainen.

Sen ymmärrän kyllä, että Pienkodit on nimenä jo vanha, kun ko talot joko paloivat tai purettiin uudempien rakennusten alta. Silti toivoisin pysäkkien nimiin jotain pysyvyyttä, ettei niitä muutettaisi vain sen takia, että jokin tunnettu rakennusmiljöö poistettiin.

Mitä tulee kaukoliikenteeseen, Matkahuollolla ko pysäkit ovat olleet ymmärtääkseni vuodesta 2005 nimellä Pienkodit ja 16.11.2016. alkaen nimillä Niihamankatu, Niin, itse pysäkit. Niitä on voinut hakea sekä kutsumanimellä Alasjärvi, Pienkodit ja myös Niihamankatu (ja voi edelleen). Järjestelmä saattaa olla sittenkin joustavampi, kuin voisi äkkiseltään kuvitella. Mitään varsinaista pysäkkiä ei ole ollut koskaan nimellä Alasjärvi.

Näistä uusista pysäkkipäreistä vielä sen verran tekis mieli avautua, että ne ovat luettavuudeltaan kovin huonot, esim tämä Niihamankatu https://goo.gl/maps/GVsAUKLfjFR2 . Vanhaan hyvään aikaan itse nimi oli suuremmalla, kuin pysäkin numero. Tämä ei ollut suinkaan huono homma, tuota pysäkkinumeroa tarvitsi ehkä paikanpäällä aikatauluja selatessa ko id:llä, mutta asiakkaana mielummin erotan pysäkin nimen jo kaukaa, kuin sitten viime hetkellä painaisin stop-nappulaa. Tämä osin siksikin, että parempi-järejstelmä ei vaan toimi  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

> Tosin aiemmin syksyllä mentiin muuttamaan Lamminpään pysäkit 1658 ja 1659 Ravirata muotoon Ylöjärventie 36/45. Näille kuvaavampi nimi olisi mielestäni ollut Lamminpää. Joskohan näistä osoitenimistä pian päästäisiin eroon...


Pökhölmi tai Ylä-Grilli, jos "Lamminpää" on toisaalla. Tai kiertäen "Ylä-Lamminpää", jolloin Ala-Grillin pysäkki olisi "Ala-Lamminpää".




> Nysse saisi ottaa vaikka ensi talvikaudelle isoksi projektiksi pysäkkinimistön kehittämisen. Eroon pitäisi päästä mm. kadunnumerollisista nimistä kokonaan (esim Possilankatu 2-4), samannimisistä (esim Pirkkalassa ja Lempäälässä on Karhumäki-pysäkit) ja liian yleistävistä (Ammattikoulu- ja Jäähalli-tyyppiset nimet). Voisi kysellä vaikka ihan pidemmällä kaavalla kaikille avoimella karttakyselyllä, laatia luonnoksen kommentoitavaksi ja sitten lopullinen versio.


Tein JOLI:lle tilaustyönä ehdotuksen pysäkkinimistön kehittämisestä jo yli kaksi vuotta sitten, mutta sitä ei valitettavasti ole pantu täytäntöön.

----------

